# They've lost it...



## poohdog

Trouble in Hackney and Peckham starting up as I type...this is gonna be another bad night for London as it gets dark.
The cops can't control it as gangs of youths are popping up all over the place and disappearing as fast.
Politicians are showing themselves to be as rubbish as we thought they were...Teresa May answered questions just like a character in 'Yes Minister'....they haven't got a clue.
What they'll do if the ordinary man in the street decides to join in over taxes and cuts God only knows.


----------



## RockRomantic

now trouble in Birmingham to apparently


----------



## tiggerthumper

So sad  Hope all the innocent people in those areas stay safe xox


----------



## simplysardonic

tiggerthumper said:


> So sad  Hope all the innocent people in those areas stay safe xox


Totally agree, what have they done to deserve the thuggish behaviour going on in their neighbourhood


----------



## celicababe1986

My heavily pregnant friend got caught in the riots, she lives 2 min away from the high street and was shopping when it kicked off! She is petrified and can see nothing but smoke and hear lots of gunshots and blasts.

I live not to far and can see the smoke, the air stinks of it! 
I am petrified for her sake. To much stress is not good for the baby, I am talking to her by text but wish I could go and see her, but she says there is no way I would get there, her road has been blocked.

why are they carrying this on, putting fear into people. its just stupid now :crying:


----------



## alyssa_liss

i know this might be a stupid question but whats gone on to cause the riots??


----------



## RockRomantic

celicababe1986 said:


> My heavily pregnant friend got caught in the riots, she lives 2 min away from the high street and was shopping when it kicked off! She is petrified and can see nothing but smoke and hear lots of gunshots and blasts.
> 
> I live not to far and can see the smoke, the air stinks of it!
> I am petrified for her sake. To much stress is not good for the baby, I am talking to her by text but wish I could go and see her, but she says there is no way I would get there, her road has been blocked.
> 
> why are they carrying this on, putting fear into people. its just stupid now :crying:


your poor friend


----------



## celicababe1986

RockRomantic said:


> your poor friend


her road was on bbc news! I just called and she is hysterical. I am now in tears because I feel useless! she saw a gang run in the house a few doors up and burgle it! I am tru;y scared for her!

its proper breaking out in birmingham now


----------



## celicababe1986

alyssa_liss said:


> i know this might be a stupid question but whats gone on to cause the riots??


It started as a peaceful protest becasue the police shot a gang member... it turned into a riot. and now is being used as an excuse to riot and loot and be violent! theres loads of info on bbc news and sky news websites


----------



## paddyjulie

celicababe1986 said:


> her road was on bbc news! I just called and she is hysterical. I am now in tears because I feel useless! she saw a gang run in the house a few doors up and burgle it! I am tru;y scared for her!
> 
> its proper breaking out in birmingham now


fingers crossed she is safe....


----------



## dobermummy

how terrifying for all the innocent people that are getting caught up in it. i really do hope it ends soon


----------



## RockRomantic

celicababe1986 said:


> her road was on bbc news! I just called and she is hysterical. I am now in tears because I feel useless! she saw a gang run in the house a few doors up and burgle it! I am tru;y scared for her!
> 
> its proper breaking out in birmingham now


jesus!!!

i pray this all stops soon


----------



## archiebaby

mumof6 said:


> how terrifying for all the innocent people that are getting caught up in it. i really do hope it ends soon


i think it is only going to get worse as night falls


----------



## celicababe1986

I know it may sound stupid, but why are the army not there?


----------



## Guest

Wonder when the police will be able to gain control before the whole country's in ruins. 

My mums boyfriend (of 9 years) is in Birmingham but luckily out of the center. 

Shows the lack of respect these idiot thugs have for other people.


----------



## manic rose

feel so sorry for the innocent people caught up in it who are loosing homes and businesses.

a friend who lives in london has posted a pic on facebook of the view from her flat window....police and rioters!


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

omg 

Just watching it on sky news and just saw live action of a police officer getting nailed by a missile and his shield just took the edge of he force. I hope he's ok 

How awful for your friend celicababe. that is just horrendous. is there no way she can get a police escort out of there to somewhere safe


----------



## poohdog

celicababe1986 said:


> I know it may sound stupid, but why are the army not there?


Because they're all over the world fighting unwinnable wars at the hest of the same politicians that are protecting us in this country....NOT.


----------



## tiggerthumper

celicababe1986 said:


> My heavily pregnant friend got caught in the riots, she lives 2 min away from the high street and was shopping when it kicked off! She is petrified and can see nothing but smoke and hear lots of gunshots and blasts.
> 
> I live not to far and can see the smoke, the air stinks of it!
> I am petrified for her sake. To much stress is not good for the baby, I am talking to her by text but wish I could go and see her, but she says there is no way I would get there, her road has been blocked.
> 
> why are they carrying this on, putting fear into people. its just stupid now :crying:


Really hope your friend and her baby stay safe.

I know people are entitled to their hols, and there's not a lot David Cameron can do but he is our leader and it's at times like these we need that person to be here and trying to do something


----------



## Pointermum

It's scary to think the scum of society can just start up anywhere with a few mates and how it can grow. Just makes me so sad and angry at how many scum, evil people with no thought for others there are out there.

celicababe i hope your friend is ok


----------



## alyssa_liss

it sounds terrible  i hope all the innocent people are all ok , must be really scary


----------



## celicababe1986

Anyone watching Croyden, I am on a hill and I can see that! 

I am so ****!ng angry, I cant stop crying, I am anxiety attacks and am petrifeid,

I hate the scum in this country I really do 
I actau;y cant get this into words how I am feeling or what i MA TRYING to say


----------



## poohdog

This lot will no doubt add another fifty million on the bill for precautions to protect the Olympics next year...

Large fire reported in Croydon at 9.01pm...


----------



## Pointermum

celicababe1986 said:


> I am so ****!ng angry,
> 
> I hate the scum in this country I really do
> I actau;y cant get this into words how I am feeling or what i MA TRYING to say


Thats how i feel  :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Lady Sol

Watching Croydon on BBC online 

I never really think of Croydon as part of London, my sister used to live there .

Makes me glad I live fairly rurally.


----------



## Guest

Watching it on BBC online...that is shocking.


----------



## bewitched

Watching Sky news now, it's ridiculous. I really feel for all the innocent involved and hope they all manage to stay safe. And people wonder why I hate this counrty.
News Just said Camerons flying back


----------



## simplysardonic

celicababe1986 said:


> her road was on bbc news! I just called and she is hysterical. I am now in tears because I feel useless! she saw a gang run in the house a few doors up and burgle it! I am tru;y scared for her!
> 
> its proper breaking out in birmingham now


Oh hun, your poor friend, you're both in my thoughts xx
My sis-in-law says it looks like its kicking off in Romford now, been some looting, she's all alone with her wee boy & is worried as she's in a rough area


----------



## poohdog

Yep!! Camerons on his way back home....*hooray we're all saved*...:wink:

He'll be on telly telling us they'll all be brought to justice....and it's nothing to do with the cuts and lack of jobs.


----------



## Aurelia

The most worrying thing about all of this is that it seems there is no goal in all of this. What are the rioters doing it for? I think their original reason was just an excuse.

So if they have no 'want' how will it be stopped?

You watch the footage of some of them rioting ... Did you see the footage of them breaking into Carpet Right yesterday? They didn't have a look of purpose on their faces, just pure greed and disrespect. The crowd was cheering when they broke the window ... I saw girls walking off with huge rugs, dragging them along the pavement! I mean seriously what's the point? GREED.


----------



## manic rose

poohdog said:


> Yep!! Camerons on his way back home....*hooray we're all saved*...:wink:


:lol: dont forget his sidekick Boris Johnson is cutting is hols short too!


----------



## archiebaby

poohdog said:


> Yep!! Camerons on his way back home....*hooray we're all saved*...:wink:
> 
> He'll be on telly telling us they'll all be brought to justice....and it's nothing to do with the cuts and lack of jobs.


i just said the exact same thing to my oh


----------



## archiebaby

Aurelia said:


> The most worrying thing about all of this is that it seems there is no goal in all of this. What are the rioters doing it for? I think their original reason was just an excuse.
> 
> So if they have no 'want' how will it be stopped?
> 
> You watch the footage of some of them rioting ... Did you see the footage of them breaking into Carpet Right yesterday? They didn't have a look of purpose on their faces, just pure greed and disrespect. The crowd was cheering when they broke the window ... I saw girls walking off with huge rugs, dragging them along the pavement! I mean seriously what's the point? GREED.


there is NO point to it its just because they can get away with it


----------



## Pointermum

This made me smile
++ BREAKING NEWS ++ : Prime Minister, David Cameron, releases... on Twitpic


----------



## kaz_f

It's terrible, it must be so scary, Celicababe I hope your friend is ok. x


----------



## simplysardonic

Aurelia said:


> The most worrying thing about all of this is that it seems there is no goal in all of this. What are the rioters doing it for? I think their original reason was just an excuse.
> 
> So if they have no 'want' how will it be stopped?
> 
> You watch the footage of some of them rioting ... Did you see the footage of them breaking into Carpet Right yesterday? They didn't have a look of purpose on their faces, just pure greed and disrespect. The crowd was cheering when they broke the window ... I saw girls walking off with huge rugs, dragging them along the pavement! I mean seriously what's the point? GREED.


Its symptomatic of our greedy, selfish & avaricious society, those at the top are just as guilty IMO
As well as frightened people there will be thousands of frightened animals caught up in it too 
What a bloody great mess


----------



## tiggerthumper

poohdog said:


> Yep!! Camerons on his way back home....*hooray we're all saved*...:wink:
> 
> He'll be on telly telling us they'll all be brought to justice....and it's nothing to do with the cuts and lack of jobs.


Lol so true!  But glad he's coming back, doesn't send much of a message to any one if he's living it up in Italy whilst the country he's running is in trouble. Old Dave is going to wish he'd never got the job by the time his term is up


----------



## GoldenShadow

Davey babes is going to make a big hash of this isn't he. I hope this lot get punished as hard as the students did.


----------



## suzy93074

Awful whats now happening


----------



## Vampyria

Apparently riots have reached Ealing and look like they will be coming through to Acton (where OH's family live and where I currently am now). I am surprised, as Acton isn't a nice place anyway. I do, however, feel slightly safer as we're in the housing estate and the 4th floor up and not too close to the main streets.
I am so very glad my own family live just outside London in a quiet suburban area.

My heart goes out to everyone who live in areas the riots have already hit. I'm not sure I can put it into words...its devestating and ludicrous, and just a bit shocked at how _low_ some scum can be. Completely ruining family businesses (a friend in Croydon reported a family-run shop that had been there 25+ years just...gone, and that won't be the only one) and terrifying innocent people.

Stay safe, guys. Celicababe, I do hope your friend is okay - I cannot imagine how terrifying that could have been for her


----------



## Aurelia

I heard last night (can't remember the source now ) that a group of youths had tried to enter another borough but were stopped by residents? Not sure how true that is, but that really is the way to go here, so long as they don't resort to violence too that is.

The only trouble now is that those with very strong racist views will start next  It's going to get a lot worse before it gets better.

There was a riot here in Boston a few years back that was started after clashes between the Bostonians and those who have come over here to work ... It was such a shock to see that in our community!

No doubt Nottingham and Bradford will be next 

SS ~ I know  All those pets. Also my mum told me she'd seen footage of a woman traped in her car with her kids ... she had to beg the youths not to burn her car with them in it  I hope that's not true as it really is quite significant.


----------



## Guest

After what happened to my mother last night and what I have seen tonight online (in London) it just backs up what I thought;

The police have no control over the thugs in this country and now the thugs are realizing it too.

Yeah the government have screwed up majorly lately but violence and looting is no way to put a point across. Bloody prats.


----------



## NicoleW

I feel sick. Absolutely sick to my stomach, I wonder if all their parents are proud.


----------



## lucyandsandy

I am finding it really quite scary. Why are they appealing for parents to call their children home, the parents are probably there with them!
It really is shocking how the police are not coming down hard on these people, when I was younger I had the fear/respect for the police but that is all lost with young people now


----------



## NicoleW

They should bring in the army.

Water Cannons, rubber bullets, tear gas.


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> I feel sick. Absolutely sick to my stomach, I wonder if all their parents are proud.


What I find amusing is that these sods who are apparently all for justice ect are only looting stores like comet, sports shops, adidas (sp?) computer shops ect, I dont see them looting oxfam....

like Aurelia said its a cover for their selfish behavior. And sadly its unlikely many of them will be caught.:cursing:


----------



## hazel pritchard

I agree , bring our troops home let them protect OUR people and OUR streets,


----------



## Fleur

I hope everyone can stay safe.
It's just awful
I hope Lewis m15 (Michelle) hasn't had to go back out she mentioned on SL's thread that she's just got back from a 23hr shift at Enfield trying to stop the looters.


----------



## Gilly and Jess

I think 9/10 of our army is deployed abroad fighting other people's wars??


I know if I lived down there, I'd be arming myself to the teeth with baseball bats and knives, to protect what's mine! Nobody would be getting past me without a fight! 

Insane, nothing short of insane! Had to happen tho, it has to be said, these louts will have had a lot of this planned in recent months. Had it all in place for the next "public complaint" that cropped up.......university fees last time, someone being shot this time......be interesting to see just how this gets handled!


----------



## Guest

People's lives torn apart, lawless thugs ripping communities apart and looting. Police being pelted by objects and vehicles being ripped apart. Fires started and businesses destroyed.

These people are scum... selfish, lawless scum. 

My thoughts are with those caught up in this hell


----------



## Cazza1974

Can't believe what I have seen unfolding tonight. Hope that people can stay safe. 
These thugs need dealing with and not a slap on the wrist either! :cursing:


----------



## Pointermum

We have no water cannons in England


----------



## poohdog

NicoleW said:


> They should bring in the army.
> 
> Water Cannons, rubber bullets, tear gas.


There are no watercannon on the mainland,they're all in Ireland.They are no use in this situation now anyway...they're only good when mobs stand up to police ranks.These riots are mostly steal,burn and run,and pop up on another street.
Mobile phones etc have made it easy for rioters to avoid the police before they get there.

The Yanks can call out the National Guard....we could do with similar over here.


----------



## NicoleW

But what will be the consequences? Nothing, there's far too many people and that means far too much money to be spent on jail cells, not to mention not enough space.

Bring back national service, at least it'll get them off the streets for 2 - 4 more years.


And to think, this is what some people live with everyday of their lives in places like Afghanistan, and it's our troops that ''keep the peace'' there as much as they can, but they are needed at home and home should come FIRST.


----------



## Guest

When you see those idiots rioting on the TV you have to go somewhere safe... the Job Centre should do it 

Really though get the forces in an shoot every single one of them... this is pure thugery, anarchism and is absolutely disgusting


----------



## NicoleW

Why are they all in Ireland?


----------



## poohdog

NicoleW said:


> Why are they all in Ireland?


They had a little bit of trouble there a while back...:wink:


----------



## Pointermum

NicoleW said:


> Why are they all in Ireland?


because that's where the trouble normally is


----------



## NicoleW

Did they?

Sorry, never really paid much attention to world news... Or much news.. It depresses me too much when I realise what kind of world we live in, so I never put it on and live in my own little wonderful world.


----------



## Cassia

I'm so scared  I feel really sick.
I'm scared they'll get to Gravesend in Kent :crying:


----------



## Pointermum

NicoleW said:


> Did they?
> 
> Sorry, never really paid much attention to world news... Or much news.. It depresses me too much when I realise what kind of world we live in, so I never put it on and live in my own little wonderful world.


probably the best way, but this trouble is on too many peoples door step it's scary.


----------



## NicoleW

Log in | Facebook

Manchester and Nottingham Riot 2011 EVENT!!!! ON FACEBOOK!


----------



## Quinzell

Just over 4 years ago, I used to live in a flat above a shop on a High Street. The property reminds me a lot of some of those I'm seeing torched on the news. I hope to hell those places have better fire escapes than the one I lived in. Mindless thuggery! They don't give a second thought for the consequences of their actions...its just a matter of time before an innocent is caught up in this and pays the highest price.

I'm so glad that I'm not living in one of those areas now, and I sincerely hope that everyone stays safe.

Celicababe, your friend especially is in my thoughts. I can't imagine what she must be going through. 

And what's Cameron's response to the problems that have hit the country of late - police cuts. Yep, that's got to be the answer!!!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise

hazel pritchard said:


> I agree , bring our troops home let them protect OUR people and OUR streets,


Ahhhhh but that makes far too much sense letting our troops protect us!!!!

Instead we send them over seas to protect people who mostly dont want to be protected and they are dying doing it!!!


----------



## NicoleW

My friends status

Why don't we all stop calling them rioters and start calling them terrorists. Then maybe they can be treated accordingly?


----------



## gorgeous

Riots in London are popping up all over the place - literally!

I agree with other peoples comments - bring in the army and shoot the [email protected]!

this Country is in enough turmoil as it is and with the current financial markets we are about to slide into an even bigger and deeper recession - ...

and instead of all pulling together we have mindless idiots terrorising people, ransacking businesses and just causing so much chaos...

I ask really, honestly and truthfully, what is happening to this Country of ours?


----------



## Pointermum

NicoleW said:


> Log in | Facebook
> 
> Manchester and Nottingham Riot 2011 EVENT!!!! ON FACEBOOK!


report the group


----------



## simplysardonic

NicoleW said:


> Log in | Facebook
> 
> Manchester and Nottingham Riot 2011 EVENT!!!! ON FACEBOOK!


And on Twitter too apparently


----------



## hazel pritchard

Tonight i have tucked 2 of my grandchildren up in bed and kissed them goodnight, i wonder what sort of country they will wake up to tomorrow, last week i was in London with 1 of my grandaughters, i was taking her back to her mum(my daughter in law) , my g/daughter had been to stay with me, to cheer her up as her daddy(my son) is out in Afghanistan, and not return till november,,,,, i know my son and know he would rather be home here and protecting his country.


----------



## RAINYBOW

This will be mostly young adults/kids fuelled up on Testosterone and Bravado, they need dealing with firmly to show that we as a nation will not accept this behaviour :cursing:

Water Cannons would have been my choice of "containment" cant believe we don't have any 

I have respect for people who fight for a cause or a "right" but this is mindless and those in power need to Step Up and feckin sort this now or we give our streets to these scumbag no hopers :cursing:


----------



## suzy93074

Reported on FB! god I hope it dont spread!


----------



## Tanya1989

I have never been more disappointed in our country as I am tonight. I am sat, fighting back the tears watching the news about London listening to grown sob as they watch their lively hood (5 generations of business) go up in smoke. There are some evil people in this world. Just a small percentage of OUR countries population are destroying OUR capital city. Never underestimate the power of a small group of stupid people 
:crying:


----------



## NicoleW

I did hear that some people were defending. Thanks for posting that though, nice to read.


----------



## RAINYBOW

But if people start defending then we are talking Civil War and that is really not what people want surely 

The police/army need to go in hard and stop this NOW, sending a message that this will NOT be tolerated on our streets 

This is not the time for pussyfooting about


----------



## Maria_1986

Celicababe my thoughts are with you and your friend. I hope you and your friend are both OK.


----------



## Vampyria

Tanya1989 said:


> I have never been more disappointed in our country as I am tonight. I am sat, fighting back the tears watching the news about London listening to grown sob as they watch their lively hood (5 generations of business) go up in smoke. There are some evil people in this world. Just a small percentage of OUR countries population are destroying OUR capital city. Never underestimate the power of a small group of stupid people
> :crying:


I agree. I would have "liked" this, but right now it doesn't seem to be the right thing to do.


----------



## Guest

Someone should budle them into a van, ship them off to Afganistan, Iraq some other war torn country and tell them to fight. They will soon see how easy they have got it


----------



## NicoleW

The town next to where my step-sons are, are expecting riots, all shops have shut police station has close and the train station has closed. Already one pub on fire near them


----------



## simplysardonic

Oh God, Starlight Rabbit Rescue have posted on Facebook that there's rioting nearby
Please please no, not little bunnies:crying:


> Rioters are in nearby towns to us. Please think of the animals, and hope all are okay. Please get your cats IN! They are in a town just 10 minutes away... it is going to be a looong night!


----------



## skyblue

RockRomantic said:


> now trouble in Birmingham to apparently


by all accounts primarks on fire,which might not be a bad thing......the young brummie girls pepsi,sharon and letisha wont have anywhere to buy clothes now


----------



## Guest

The army need to get in there and put an end to this before it spreads to the whole of the UK!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## skyblue

KathrynH said:


> The army need to get in there and put an end to this before it spreads to the whole of the UK!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


we dont have an army.....the tories have ravaged it


----------



## rocco33

> Because they're all over the world fighting unwinnable wars at the hest of the same politicians that are protecting us in this country....NOT.


Actually it was at the behest of the politicians of the previous government who got us into this mess!



> Old Dave is going to wish he'd never got the job by the time his term is up


The 'job' was always going to be a poisoned chalice whoever got it!


----------



## Aurelia

RAINYBOW said:


> But if people start defending then we are talking Civil War and that is really not what people want surely
> 
> The police/army need to go in hard and stop this NOW, sending a message that this will NOT be tolerated on our streets
> 
> This is not the time for pussyfooting about


Agreed. Trouble is unless they act with great force tonight I think it's going to be a long while and get a lot worse before they can stop it 

They have already said they are bringing in officers from Kent to London, so that makes Kent weaker ... that will start happening everywhere, and it takes time before they will even think of bringing the army in.

I can't help but wonder if the leak last night of plans for Westminster today had gone ahead they might of taken drastic action today.


----------



## Guest

It's ok Cameron is coming home from his holidays to sort it out!!! :cursing:

WTF is HE going to do hey????  What a joke.


----------



## poohdog

skyblue said:


> we dont have an army.....the tories have ravaged it


Nothing to do with our peace envoy to the Middle East then?..His Royal Highness Tony Blair?

Maybe our 'Tone' could be brought back to sort this lot out eh?...:wink:


----------



## RAINYBOW

Aurelia said:


> Agreed. Trouble is unless they act with great force tonight I think it's going to be a long while and get a lot worse before they can stop it
> 
> They have already said they are bringing in officers from Kent to London, so that makes Kent weaker ... that will start happening everywhere, and it takes time before they will even think of bringing the army in.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if the leak last night of plans for Westminster today had gone ahead they might of taken drastic action today.


They need to bring the Army in NOW. If the police have lost respect to this degree then maybe these KIDS will respect the Army.

We need to say NO to these children and we need to say it NOW. Then we need to sit down and work out how the hell we got to a point where kids felt that this was an OK thing to do.


----------



## NicoleW

**** yeah, we should run the country.


----------



## lymorelynn

This country has dealt with riots during the early 1980s and can no doubt deal with them again. I hope everyone here who lives in one of the trouble spots says safe tonight


----------



## poohdog

rocco33 said:


> Actually it was at the behest of the politicians of the previous government who got us into this mess!


I'm quite aware of that and don't forget a lot of the Labour mob are still in their jobs.The whole lot all p**s in the same pot...


----------



## RAINYBOW

lymorelynn said:


> This country has dealt with riots during the early 1980s and can no doubt deal with them again. I hope everyone here who lives in one of the trouble spots says safe tonight


I think this is different tbh. This doesnt seem to have any real political agenda, it seems more mindless and with modern technology it is scary how easy they can cause this sort of mayhem.

It does now seem that communities are defending their properties (which you cant blame them) but IMO that is Civil Unrest and the Army should be deployed.


----------



## Tanya1989

RAINYBOW said:


> They need to bring the Army in NOW. If the police have lost respect to this degree then maybe these KIDS will respect the Army.
> 
> We need to say NO to these children and we need to say it NOW. Then we need to sit down and work out how the hell we got to a point where kids felt that this was an OK thing to do.


I don't know how the kids have got the nerve. If I would have been one of them, my parents would have beaten me to within a inch of my life!!!


----------



## Lady Sol

lymorelynn said:


> This country has dealt with riots during the early 1980s and can no doubt deal with them again. I hope everyone here who lives in one of the trouble spots says safe tonight


Riots seem to happen every few months. But aren't they historically in one place at one time? At the moment it seems like it's Hackney, Clapham, Croydon, Peckham, Birmingham... They aren't exactly all next door to each other. Alright it's mostly London, but not confined to one area of the city.


----------



## Pointermum

Tanya1989 said:


> I don't know how the kids have got the nerve. If I would have been one of them, my parents would have beaten me to within a inch of my life!!!


as i would beat mine !


----------



## maryrose1977

The worst thing about this country of ours is we have so much good and yet it gets ruined by mindless thugs everytime.

I live in Scarborough so very far away from all the troubles but i fear this is just the start. 

And hopefully Cameron will get his body armour on and go help the police deal with this. Since his cuts are making the police cut their numbers they need all the help they can get.

As for the person who asked about the Army...what army its in Afghanistan fighting some war that we wont win, we have defence cuts also. 

When will Cameron learn that there are some vital things you cant cut Army, Police, Hospitals and Schools. 

All MPS should get the bare minimum since they work for the rich and do nothing for the rest of England. 

Sorry Rant over


----------



## RAINYBOW

Tanya1989 said:


> I don't know how the kids have got the nerve. If I would have been one of them, my parents would have beaten me to within a inch of my life!!!


I think any parent who allows their child to be out on those streets tonight is no parent.


----------



## XxZoexX

Dont they all look so young.. My kids would be in if there was a sniff of it going off in the vicinity.. Though they wouldnt be on the streets at this time anyway


----------



## NicoleW

Agree.


But then, you see 14 year olds walking around with nothing more than belts on, mahoosive earings, talking about kissing boys.

Kids have no self-respect nowadays. (Lol, talking like I'm old - I'm only 20)

No SELF respect, no RESPECT, end of.


----------



## Leah84

David Cameron "I am granting the Metropolitan Police emergency powers to use water cannons, rubber bullets and tear gas to take back control of our streets from these ponsing parasites biting the hand that feeds them. In addition I am deploying the British Army as a visible presence to provide the authority that is so very lacking.".....Carlsberg don't do Prime Ministers but if they did...

wouldn`t it be fantastic to have a government with a brain cell?


----------



## poohdog

RAINYBOW said:


> I think any parent who allows their child to be out on those streets tonight is no parent.


Check out some old clips in Belfast...petrol bombs flying...rubber bullets...and yet kids as young as 10 throwing stones at troops.

The parents should be prosecuted too if their kids are found breaking the law...it's their responsibility that the kids aren't kept indoors.


----------



## skyblue

NicoleW said:


> Agree.
> 
> But then, you see 14 year olds walking around with nothing more than belts on, mahoosive earings, talking about kissing boys.
> 
> Kids have no self-respect nowadays. (Lol, talking like I'm old - I'm only 20)
> 
> No SELF respect, no RESPECT, end of.


looting is respect innit


----------



## simplysardonic

Lady Sol said:


> Riots seem to happen every few months. But aren't they historically in one place at one time? At the moment it seems like it's Hackney, Clapham, Croydon, Peckham, Birmingham... They aren't exactly all next door to each other. Alright it's mostly London, but not confined to one area of the city.


Welcome to the flipside of 'wonderful' modern technology


RAINYBOW said:


> I think any parent who allows their child to be out on those streets tonight is no parent.


I get the impression that they may be the resultant offspring of Benefit Britain, 3 generations of feckless, workshy parents


----------



## metame

'unconfirmed' rumour of them at them at the bottom of sutton now... thats only a mile away from me and all i can hear is sirens up and down the road :/


----------



## NicoleW

poohdog said:


> The parents should be prosecuted too if their kids are found breaking the law...it's their responsibility that the kids aren't kept indoors.


Definaltey, parents need to take more responsibility of their children - at the end of the day it's only their doing which determines how a child will turn out.

My 5 year old has her moments, but she's considerate, funny, empathic, well mannered, is respectful and appreciates even the smallest of lives, she finds a home for every little creature she comes across, she picks up litter to put in bins. 
Now... this is my first child and I had her when I was 16, if I can raise a well behaved and polite child that doesn't hit/punch/bite/demand things, then anyone can.


----------



## Tanya1989

I have just heard from one of our "own" a member and regular poster lives in the middle of it all, its happening at the end of her street. 

Praying for her safety


----------



## Guest

I just watched a "live" video of the riots and petrol bombing and a man walking his little girl down the road, walking passed a car on fire etc and she had to be no older than 5 years old. 

What the hell is he doing with a young girl in the middle of this!!! :cursing::cursing:

Good parenting i do not think so!! Made me feel so angry :cursing::cursing:


----------



## cookie_monster

i'm really worried. i have friends and family in south London and i've spoken to some of them tonight but not all of them.


----------



## NicoleW

Who?

Thoughts are with her.


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> I have just heard from one of our "own" a member and regular poster lives in the middle of it all, its happening at the end of her street.
> 
> Praying for her safety


I hope she's ok. she's in my thoughts.


----------



## Pointermum

Tanya1989 said:


> I have just heard from one of our "own" a member and regular poster lives in the middle of it all, its happening at the end of her street.
> 
> Praying for her safety


 so many Innocent people caught up in this, praying there ok x


----------



## skyblue

KathrynH said:


> I just watched a "live" video of the riots and petrol bombing and a man walking his little girl down the road, walking passed a car on fire etc and she had to be no older than 5 years old.
> 
> What the hell is he doing with a young girl in the middle of this!!! :cursing::cursing:
> 
> Good parenting i do not think so!! Made me feel so angry :cursing::cursing:


it might have been good parenting,maybe he was taking her to a safer place


----------



## XxZoexX

Hope all members are safe where ever they are. Looks like its branching out


----------



## NicoleW

I hope all the police get a bloody good recognition for trying their best in an awful situation.

We're all so readily quick to jump down their throats when they get something wrong, but I hope they get alot for trying their damndest.


----------



## simplysardonic

metame said:


> 'unconfirmed' rumour of them at them at the bottom of sutton now... thats only a mile away from me and all i can hear is sirens up and down the road :/


If you can get on a train you're welcome to come to Norfolk & kip on our sofa
I mean it xx


----------



## Guest

skyblue said:


> it might have been good parenting,maybe he was taking her to a safer place


It didn't look like in the video, he was not rushing, just strolling past a car on fire.


----------



## Spellweaver

Praying for all caught up in this - for once I have no words to say how upset and horrified I feel - just a huge lump in the middle of my chest when I think of all the innocents, all the hard-worked for livelihoods going up in smoke because of mindless thuggery - and NOTHING being done about it by the government :crying:


----------



## NicoleW

I'm okay, I'm right next to the coast

any trouble here and that's me off, to live on a boat and live my life as a pirate wandering the seven seas


----------



## dobermummy

metame said:


> 'unconfirmed' rumour of them at them at the bottom of sutton now... thats only a mile away from me and all i can hear is sirens up and down the road :/


stay safe and keep in touch with me. if you like come here for a bit


----------



## metame

how is the 'emergency' COBRA meeting not til 9am TOMORROW?!


----------



## Pointermum

it's been said on another forum that most insurances don't cover for riots  so i don't know if people will get money back to replace there cars, houses, shops very worrying for them all


----------



## Fleur

metame said:


> 'unconfirmed' rumour of them at them at the bottom of sutton now... thats only a mile away from me and all i can hear is sirens up and down the road :/


I hope it all doesn't move towards your way. Thinking of you - stay safe.

Thinking of all the innocemt people caught up in this - especially all our members.

The government need to take a hard stand on all of this.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

My boys were in London yesterday at their Great Grans house, I had no idea any of this was going on (never watch the news) 
They were in Hounslow, doesn't look like there's anything going on there yet but I hope she's not too scared


----------



## wooliewoo

There is alot going on that isnt being reported understandably they dont want people jumping in on the action..............It makes me soooo mad and im fed up hearing excuses for it all. My kids are 13 & 16 and they are as dumbfounded as we all are..............its not the youth but their parents who need a kick........My girls both moaning they board -----are they our causeing riots in my town???????? No:cursing:

Well they have missed out big time now and aint getting their youth centres etc back as we need the money to put right the damage they done:cursing:


----------



## Tanya1989

Spellweaver said:


> Praying for all caught up in this - for once I have no words to say how upset and horrified I feel - just a huge lump in the middle of my chest when I think of all the innocents, all the hard-worked for livelihoods going up in smoke because of mindless thuggery - and NOTHING being done about it by the government :crying:


I know how you feel. We are at the other end of the country almost, but I feel like I'm brewing for a panic attack. Its a horrible feeling. I cannot begin to imagine what it must be like for those there, or the emergency services that are there trying to take control of the situation. It must be like the London Bombings all over again.

The bravery of Great Britains emergency services CANNOT go unrecognised in situations like this. We are such a peaceful country and some of those out there trying to keep us safe will have never experienced anything like this.


----------



## XxZoexX

Hope your ok Metame!!!
The meeting not till tomorrow cos none of them feckers live n the midst of it probably.. Shoud have rioted in Notting hill (or insert any other wealthy area)
I feel on edge and im nowhere near


----------



## Leah84

i assume the meeting isn`t till morning cause they need their beauty sleep in order to feel refreshed and come up with more ways of doing absolutely nothing :cursing:


----------



## poohdog

Pointermum said:


> it's been said on another forum that most insurances don't cover for riots  so i don't know if people will get money back to replace there cars, houses, shops very worrying for them all


I'm sure the banks will be happy to lend them the necessary funds......at decent interest rates of course....:glare:


----------



## tiggerthumper

metame said:


> how is the 'emergency' COBRA meeting not til 9am TOMORROW?!


I know! If it was an emergency financial meltdown of the British economy the meeting would have happened already!


----------



## Tigerneko

Terrfiying but fascinating to watch. Granted i'm safe (although my neighbouring town had some terrible riots back in 2001 and it's always been bubbling with background threats for more over the years) but it must be really truly horrid for people close to it.

Unless it gets VERY widespread then I think I will be safe - but there is a massive problem with racism and fights between muslim and british people so there is every chance that the idiots up here will take full advantage. I very much doubt it though.


----------



## XxZoexX

Is it perverse that i find it fascinating to watch too


----------



## Pointermum

XxZoexX said:


> Hope your ok Metame!!!
> The meeting not till tomorrow cos none of them feckers live n the midst of it probably.. Shoud have rioted in Notting hill (or insert any other wealthy area)
> I feel on edge and im nowhere near


Nottinghill is on the list 
London riots / UK riots: verified areas - Google Maps


----------



## Tanya1989

XxZoexX said:


> Is it perverse that i find it fascinating to watch too


It made me feel ill, I had to turn over


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I know a few people who have had their houses broken into and their possessions stolen already. I haven't heard from them in hours. I hope all of you involved are safe and well  Praying for you all.


----------



## Lady Sol

Sky news online now have minor disturbances reported in Wolverhampton, Walsall and Handsworth in the West Midlands 

I used to live in Wolverhampton.


----------



## bearcub

it's absolutely shocking to watch but I'm not surprised it's happening. It's been a long time coming imo. 

Feeling very secure in my sleepy Yorkshire village now


----------



## Tigerneko

XxZoexX said:


> Is it perverse that i find it fascinating to watch too


Not at all. It's BIG news and not something that happens often in our country, so there's nothing wrong with being interested in it! These riots will go down in our history, they are very important times and there's nothing perverse in being fascinated by that 

I know it's not comprable at all, but the whole world was glued to the 9/11 attacks - even though it was terrible, it was fascinating!


----------



## NicoleW

Right I'm going to bed

My two step-sons are in Heathrow so I think they may be okay


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

bearcub said:


> it's absolutely shocking to watch but I'm not surprised it's happening. It's been a long time coming imo.
> 
> Feeling very secure in my sleepy Yorkshire village now


It's really worrying  Never been more glad to live in a safe area on the coast.


----------



## skyblue

anyones welcome to try robbing my stuff....2 big boys here


----------



## Tanya1989

Lady Sol said:


> Sky news online now have minor disturbances reported in Wolverhampton, Walsall and Handsworth in the West Midlands
> 
> I used to live in Wolverhampton.


The local news have said this isn't true


----------



## wooliewoo

Lady Sol said:


> Sky news online now have minor disturbances reported in Wolverhampton, Walsall and Handsworth in the West Midlands
> 
> I used to live in Wolverhampton.


This hasnt been confirmed as many people saying all is fine-----updates from friends in Wolverhampton are saying all ok-----------i hope it stays like that too especially as my Cousin is a policewomen there.


----------



## bearcub

I know this is really silly but I hate seeing the police dogs going in


----------



## Fleur

xXhayleyroxX said:


> I know a few people who have had their houses broken into and their possessions stolen already. I haven't heard from them in hours. I hope all of you involved are safe and well  Praying for you all.


You must be worried  I hope you hear from them in the morning.
It must be terrifying for those living in the areas effected.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Fleur said:


> You must be worried  I hope you hear from them in the morning.
> It must be terrifying for those living in the areas effected.


I am  And yeah, I can't imagine how they must be feeling.


----------



## wooliewoo

bearcub said:


> I know this is really silly but I hate seeing the police dogs going in


I said same thing-----thats it send in the poor innocent dogs also think of the horses too


----------



## JANICE199

It was all bound to happen,Cameron has taken the p*ss out of the porest in this country and now they are rebeling.As for using the army,do we realy want a civil war on our hands?Get this poxy goverment out and get someone in that can think for us and not just be a puppet for everyone else.


----------



## skyblue

wooliewoo said:


> I said same thing-----thats it send in the poor innocent dogs also think of the horses too


trust me here,the dogs and horses go in and the rioters scatter


----------



## Inca's Mum

I have the news on. It makes me scared. It also makes me feel really disgusted and ashamed to live in this country.


----------



## simplysardonic

bearcub said:


> I know this is really silly but I hate seeing the police dogs going in


Me too. And the horses, the scum have no scruples about kicking them & hurting them


----------



## braemarblue

Wow, just catching up with all this on bbc world news. im working in nigeria and that shambles is actually making this place look normal, and that takes some doing!


----------



## Pointermum

Inca's Mum said:


> I have the news on. It makes me scared. It also makes me feel really disgusted and ashamed to live in this country.


that was my first thought but i know so many good people i can't write of the whole country for the minority scum.


----------



## LouJ69

NicoleW said:


> I feel sick. Absolutely sick to my stomach, I wonder if all their parents are proud.


The worst thing is that the parents are probably with them! :cursing:



NicoleW said:


> I hope all the police get a bloody good recognition for trying their best in an awful situation.
> 
> We're all so readily quick to jump down their throats when they get something wrong, but I hope they get alot for trying their damndest.


No, they'll probably get a pat on the back and then lose their jobs in a few months when the government decide to cut down on costs!



bearcub said:


> I know this is really silly but I hate seeing the police dogs going in


I said the exact same thing earlier 

I live in Ireland and haven't really been following the news so I didn't realise how bad it was over there. It's funny, but for once im actually glad i live in Ireland! :wink:
I just find it fascinating in a bad way how these 'people' have such a lack of respect for their own towns. I mean it's different doing it in a different town (not that it's right!), but your own town?! That's just scummy!


----------



## simplysardonic

London riots / UK riots: verified areas - Google Maps


----------



## abbiechi

I feel absolutely ashamed to be British tonight.


----------



## bearcub

simplysardonic said:


> London riots / UK riots: verified areas - Google Maps


hadn't seen that... getting worried now


----------



## Pointermum

Goodnight peps , stay safe x

It's 18miles from us here so i'm sure my town will be fine :\


----------



## simplysardonic

bearcub said:


> hadn't seen that... getting worried now


A friend posted it on Facebook, thought it might help people keep track of things
I'm sorry if it's got you worried


----------



## abbiechi

I just hope everyone stays safe, my thoughts are with all those involved in some way.


----------



## wooliewoo

Its really annoying me all the complaints about missing police...........how on earth can they answer every call when they are trying to maintain riots. For petes sake.
Hubby was talking to police in London earlier today and the guy was saying that they put their selves online , catch crimanals in act but CPS drop cases as not enough evidence.....or let off with fine!!!!!! He also added that they have armed riot police etc ready but Goverment wont give the go-ahead as may be classed as heavy handed and go against the Human rights act!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dammed if they do Dammed if they dont


----------



## Tanya1989

I wouldn't take too much notice of the unverified maps. Sky News are reporting problems in other areas, where the local news are denying there are any problems.... A case of mass hysteria and chinese whispers I think


----------



## bearcub

simplysardonic said:


> A friend posted it on Facebook, thought it might help people keep track of things
> I'm sorry if it's got you worried


Don't worry hun, I'm a natural worrier. 

Think I just can't take it in, having lived in London and have lots of relatives there. But not heard from anyone so guessing no news is good news.


----------



## Pointermum

simplysardonic said:


> A friend posted it on Facebook, thought it might help people keep track of things
> I'm sorry if it's got you worried


i had already posted that link , it's helpful for people to know.


----------



## simplysardonic

Pointermum said:


> i had already posted that link , it's helpful for people to know.


whoops sorry hun, hard to keep track when the thread's been so busy


----------



## bearcub

Pointermum said:


> i had already posted that link , it's helpful for people to know.


It totally is. I just hadn't been paying attention to the news properly and didn't realise how far spread it was... thought it was just in the city centre


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat

On the other side of the pond, but I hope everyone has a safe night, from Sophie and Cats.


----------



## wooliewoo

This is on facebook and i wanted to share................

Message to all the rioters .......... . u wanna be big men and fight to the death , well get your sorry little arses on the next plane to Afghanistan and stand alongside real men , they're called soldiers and they are fighting a war unlike you bunch of pathetic wastes of space !!!!!


----------



## Vampyria

Small update: Thugs still in Ealing. Started as shop windows being broken in back-alleys, but now have news that some thugs are now breaking into people's houses. An acquaintance lives not 10 mins away from where this is happening, so I am worried for her.

Seems things will not hit Acton (hopefully), but what the hell? _Breaking into people's homes?_ As if smashing windows, desecrating shops and setting things on fire isn't bad enough!


----------



## simplysardonic

Vampyria said:


> Small update: Thugs still in Ealing. Started as shop windows being broken in back-alleys, but now have news that some thugs are now breaking into people's houses. An acquaintance lives not 10 mins away from where this is happening, so I am worried for her.
> 
> Seems things will not hit Acton (hopefully), but what the hell? _Breaking into people's homes?_ As if smashing windows, desecrating shops and setting things on fire isn't bad enough!


Where's it going to end?


----------



## tiggerthumper

Vampyria said:


> Small update: Thugs still in Ealing. Started as shop windows being broken in back-alleys, but now have news that some thugs are now breaking into people's houses. An acquaintance lives not 10 mins away from where this is happening, so I am worried for her.
> 
> Seems things will not hit Acton (hopefully), but what the hell? _Breaking into people's homes?_ As if smashing windows, desecrating shops and setting things on fire isn't bad enough!


They really are animals aren't they, in fact calling them animals is an insult to our furry friends, they are below classification, pure disgusting, evil people.

When I first heard of riots in London on Saturday, the riots we have came into my mind (I live in NI) but this is on a total different scale, I just can't get my head round human beings being so needlessly destructive and evil


----------



## Vampyria

simplysardonic said:


> Where's it going to end?


Its already gone way, way too far...and I hate to think what will happen if things are left to continue to spiral out of control.


----------



## wooliewoo

Thanks for all the Likes.................Sorry if some of my remarks sounded harsh but im really annoyed (disgusted, shocked, upset, worried and many other emotions) about whats happened to our Country.
Yes we all moan and think we could do much better than who ever is in power.....thats human Nature but the actions we are seeing at the moment are mindless hooligans who have no respect for anything. There is no logical reason for any of it (ie they dont have a cause--------just out to cause as much trouble as poss):cursing:

Oh and who's gonna be paying for it all..............cant see many of them being up at 7am for work in morning!!!!!


Stay safe everyone..............and if we have a country left-----see you in the morning xxxxx


----------



## Rottiefan

About 10 mins away from me


----------



## Aurelia

It's started in Liverpool now  Coverage on Sky news of it kicking off.


----------



## tiggerthumper

Rottiefan said:


> About 10 mins away from me


Stay safe xox


----------



## dizzydani

im a teeny bit scared. i live near kilburn and can hear sirens and stuff.
theyve looted tkmaxx and nandos. nandos of all places ??

but not sure if anyones posted this, but this woman speaks the truth !

Matthew Moore - Truly extraordinary speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of #Hackney rioters. Pls watch - Twitvid

[sorry if its been posted, long loooong thread]

x


----------



## Elmo the Bear

The press and politicians will perpetuate the the story and the riots... it distracts everyone from the real problems and the real criminals.


----------



## Argent

Was just about to go to bed just now, when BBC reported rioting and car fires have started in Liverpool...not 20 minutes from my house, and practically on half my family's doorstep.


----------



## bewitched

Argent said:


> Was just about to go to bed just now, when BBC reported rioting and car fires have started in Liverpool...not 20 minutes from my house, and practically on half my family's doorstep.


Hope it doesn't turn into much and you and your family stay safe. I was going to bed but put news back on as Liverpool only half hour from me and we have friends and family there


----------



## Argent

It's literally 5 mins from my 70 year old grandad's house  Thankfully the disturbances in Liverpool seem small and random, and the police are dealing with them accordingly.
It's around the student area, making me feel that these knock-on riots could also be young people showing their anger at the government and society while they feel they can 'get away with it'


----------



## Vampyria

You will all be in my prayers tonight - I hope you will all be safe and brave amongst all this chaos.

Fires have started in Acton. Have heard at least several sirens in the last 20 minutes, but thankfully not very close (EDIT: Things have gone quiet again in the last 5-10 mins, which is a good sign). I will very likely be safe, but its still very scary.

...I have just seen pictures and videos of what's happening in Ealing. Lots of cars on fire, police lining up on streets I know so well...I don't know how to describe it. Its...nightmarish.

----------------------------

Apparently London Zoo has been broken into. Not sure on the truth of it yet. 
EDIT: This thankfully seems to be all rumour and no truth to it. I am very relieved 

Stay safe, everyone. Praying for the safety of everyone.


----------



## Aurelia

And now Bristol


----------



## XxZoexX

Liverpool riots see police attacked and cars set on fire (GALLERY, VIDEO) - Liverpool Local News - News - Liverpool Echo


----------



## 2lisa2

XxZoexX said:


> Liverpool riots see police attacked and cars set on fire (GALLERY, VIDEO) - Liverpool Local News - News - Liverpool Echo


im from lpool an its bad in parts


----------



## Tigerneko

Sky News say its started in Liverpool and also Bristol now, but how true it is and how significant the reports are, I don't know. Could just be the odd smashed window or a bin on fire, who knows!

I am going to bed now but leaving tv on in my room


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

What the heck is the point?! :cursing: It's not like they are standing up for anything, and I don't think they are rioting because of the cuts etc, it's KIDS doing it! Kids that don't give a stuff about all the cuts, who's in government or who has to pay for the damage. Afterall they'll go to school or claim their JSA in the morning, doesn't matter to them   They're just doing it because they think it's funny


----------



## 2lisa2

Verbatim said:


> Sky News say its started in Liverpool and also Bristol now, but how true it is and how significant the reports are, I don't know. Could just be the odd smashed window or a bin on fire, who knows!
> 
> I am going to bed now but leaving tv on in my room


their cars on fire gangs of hoodies reports of shops an that being smashed up it were my family all live an they said its bad enough most of my freinds on fb are from their and they said its very scarey right now


----------



## Zanki

Geez, I'm hoping I have a job to go back to next week (I'm currently in Japan). I work in an electronics store so it will be a main target if it kicks off badly in Coventry. People out there are getting a little worried though, sounds like things have started there as well.


----------



## katie200

i feel scared just reading this didnt know any of it was going on hope you all stay safe and i and thinking of all of you stuch in this ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm of to bed, everyone stay safe!


----------



## DogLover1981

I've been reading about the riots. The news stations were saying the riots were started because of the police shooting someone and the economy. It sounds like the police were shot first and defending themselves. If the rioters are upset about the economy and being unable to find jobs, burning down local, family run and other businesses certainly isn't going to help the economy. People are idiots.

It is sad to see the riots on the news. I hope everyone is able to stay safe.


----------



## kirk68

I think this is the start of something bigger. We had some of our friends round earlier this year and we got talking about the state of the country and said then that it would end in riots. People can only take so much before they kick back and things deteriorate quickly.

I know it's not the right thing to do but the government is to blame for what's happened to the country (not just this one but the last govt too) and people have no way of changing things so they lash out. It could have been almost anything that set these riots off and if it hadn't happened when it did it certainly wouldn't have been long.

I hope everything settles down soon and that the innocent stay safe. It would be nice to think the gov't will do something to turn the country round rather than just raising taxes again but that won't happen.


----------



## lewis_m15

Myself and my colleagues were deployed to Croydon tonight, just a 15 hour shift today, short in comparison to the last one!
I am disgusted by these 'people' tonight I have seen residential buildings on fire with people trapped inside. People the fire brigade couldn't get to tonhelp because they were pelted with missiles. The looting on purley way was unbelievable, they were turning up in cars an vans and just helping themselves. You can't stop everyone. Fires down every road you went down.
To give you some idea of how busy it was, croydon borough alone received 1600 calls this evening. This would normally be in the low hundreds. 
I am exhausted. I got home just in time for my husband to leave for work, my son to get up and harass me all day, before I go back in and do it all again at 6pm. Sleep is for the weak!
And to make it even better, I'm about to go into my 4 days off, but they've all now been cancelled. It's ok, I don't want to spend any time with my family, or see my friends, I want to watch so called human beings behave like a pack of animals. Actually, that's an insult to animals! 
Rant over. Sorry
X


----------



## welshjet

I thought we were a civilised country, its not about what originally started out as perhaps a peaceful demonstration, but words fail me as to what is happening now wspecially when you hear kids saying what they are wanting to get out of shops.

As far as im concerned, i dont envy the police, even they shouldnt be put in this position i dread to think how frightened even police are and the other emergency services, animals and all x


----------



## BeagleOesx

I just can't believe what is happening - I dread watching the news every evening & morning now, it is becoming so scary thinking it could happen anyway now in the country.

It has now got to the point where I don't even think the kids who are doing it know what they are doing it for apart from causing destruction, chaos and looting. It is sheer opportunism and criminal, they are only succeeding in taking away people's livelihoods, businesses and homes - it is only a matter of time before people are killed through it. It must be so frightening for the people who live in these areas and it is just so out of control.

My wish for today would be that it could be sorted out and no more of this would happen tonight but somehow I don't think that is going to be the case. Innocent lives are being put at risk and the emergency services just can't be stretched to deal with it all. I feel so sorry for them, it must be horrible for them and also for their families who worry about them whilst they are out trying to deal with it while it is kicking off and also the aftermath of it all.


----------



## Guest

Mum is working in Liverpool. she said she's not in the city centre so said don't care if your not in the city centre mum just be careful. Told her to have somebody with her if she leaves the building. I just hope she'l be ok.:crying:


----------



## RAINYBOW

lewis_m15 said:


> Myself and my colleagues were deployed to Croydon tonight, just a 15 hour shift today, short in comparison to the last one!
> I am disgusted by these 'people' tonight I have seen residential buildings on fire with people trapped inside. People the fire brigade couldn't get to tonhelp because they were pelted with missiles. The looting on purley way was unbelievable, they were turning up in cars an vans and just helping themselves. You can't stop everyone. Fires down every road you went down.
> To give you some idea of how busy it was, croydon borough alone received 1600 calls this evening. This would normally be in the low hundreds.
> I am exhausted. I got home just in time for my husband to leave for work, my son to get up and harass me all day, before I go back in and do it all again at 6pm. Sleep is for the weak!
> And to make it even better, I'm about to go into my 4 days off, but they've all now been cancelled. It's ok, I don't want to spend any time with my family, or see my friends, I want to watch so called human beings behave like a pack of animals. Actually, that's an insult to animals!
> Rant over. Sorry
> X


Sending Love xx Do you now what for once i am utterly lost for words, this post is just so upsetting


----------



## dobermummy

lewis_m15 said:


> Myself and my colleagues were deployed to Croydon tonight, just a 15 hour shift today, short in comparison to the last one!
> I am disgusted by these 'people' tonight I have seen residential buildings on fire with people trapped inside. People the fire brigade couldn't get to tonhelp because they were pelted with missiles. The looting on purley way was unbelievable, they were turning up in cars an vans and just helping themselves. You can't stop everyone. Fires down every road you went down.
> To give you some idea of how busy it was, croydon borough alone received 1600 calls this evening. This would normally be in the low hundreds.
> I am exhausted. I got home just in time for my husband to leave for work, my son to get up and harass me all day, before I go back in and do it all again at 6pm. Sleep is for the weak!
> And to make it even better, I'm about to go into my 4 days off, but they've all now been cancelled. It's ok, I don't want to spend any time with my family, or see my friends, I want to watch so called human beings behave like a pack of animals. Actually, that's an insult to animals!
> Rant over. Sorry
> X


i hope you are all your colleges stay safe and unharmed.

A sad thing is Insurance does not cover these riots so the government will end up covering the costs. That means not only will the tax payer pay for their giro this week but we will all be paying to clear this mess up. why not bring the yts scheme back and get these scumbags off our streets and doing good paid work in the communities? Pay people money for doing nothing and they have no value for money or other peoples hard earned cash :cursing:


----------



## new westie owner

Watched news this morning still families in these buildings they are setting on fire


----------



## dobermummy

new westie owner said:


> Watched news this morning still families in these buildings they are setting on fire


so sad and so scary, the poor innocent people whos lives are getting ruined because of the mindless thugs


----------



## simplysardonic

‪Clapham Junction looting‬‏ - YouTube
Sorry if this has already been posted, the woman's comment of 'getting back her taxes'? How thick is she????



lewis_m15 said:


> Myself and my colleagues were deployed to Croydon tonight, just a 15 hour shift today, short in comparison to the last one!
> I am disgusted by these 'people' tonight I have seen residential buildings on fire with people trapped inside. People the fire brigade couldn't get to tonhelp because they were pelted with missiles. The looting on purley way was unbelievable, they were turning up in cars an vans and just helping themselves. You can't stop everyone. Fires down every road you went down.
> To give you some idea of how busy it was, croydon borough alone received 1600 calls this evening. This would normally be in the low hundreds.
> I am exhausted. I got home just in time for my husband to leave for work, my son to get up and harass me all day, before I go back in and do it all again at 6pm. Sleep is for the weak!
> And to make it even better, I'm about to go into my 4 days off, but they've all now been cancelled. It's ok, I don't want to spend any time with my family, or see my friends, I want to watch so called human beings behave like a pack of animals. Actually, that's an insult to animals!
> Rant over. Sorry
> X


On behalf of everyone who hasn't lost their sanity in recent events, thankyou for doing an amazing job under a lot of stress xx


----------



## JANICE199

kirk68 said:


> I think this is the start of something bigger. We had some of our friends round earlier this year and we got talking about the state of the country and said then that it would end in riots. People can only take so much before they kick back and things deteriorate quickly.
> 
> I know it's not the right thing to do but the government is to blame for what's happened to the country (not just this one but the last govt too) and people have no way of changing things so they lash out. It could have been almost anything that set these riots off and if it hadn't happened when it did it certainly wouldn't have been long.
> 
> I hope everything settles down soon and that the innocent stay safe. It would be nice to think the gov't will do something to turn the country round rather than just raising taxes again but that won't happen.


*I'm 99% with what you say,but imo its this goverment that is to blame..Basicly they have put the fear of god into thousands of people by threatening to cut jobs,benefits ect.
These riots are wrong because they have aimed their anger at the wrong people,ie. their own neighbours.
I can't wait to hear what crap Cameron will come out with later.No doubt none of it will be his fault.
*


----------



## poohdog

*Tory response...
"Oh dear..Tut Tut Tut...Mmmmmm...Tch Tch...sigh!!...yes yes yes...Ooooh!...terrible terrible...Ahhhhhh...Oh my my."
"They will all be brought to justice"

Labour response..
"It's the Tories fault"

London Mayors response...
"Bumble Bumble...Oiks Oiks Oiks...Bumble Bumble Stutter Stutter...followed by some quotations in Ancient Greek and Latin.

Black rioters response...
"It's cos I is black innit?...Respec Respec...****** pigs.

Hoodies response...
"We are supporting our black bruvvers innit?"

Kids response...
"Mum was out clubbin' and I wanted a new pair of Reeboks"

Police Response...
"Is this your vehicle full of televisions sir?...I notice you are not displaying a current tax disc!"

Judges response...
"We will not tolerate this behaviour...Fined £10 with two years to pay!"

Banks response...
"Lots will need overdrafts to rebuild their lives...Lovely Jubbly!"

Insurance Companies response...
"Don't worry chaps..we'll stick another thirty quid on motor insurance to cover it!"

PC Worlds response...
"Order another load of Korean crap Carruthers...they've cleared us out of the last lot!"

Tescos reponse...
"Somebody check out these burned out shops...if we can get the land cheap we can open lots of Tesco Express shops!"*


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm 99% with what you say,but imo its this goverment that is to blame..Basicly they have put the fear of god into thousands of people by threatening to cut jobs,benefits ect.
> These riots are wrong because they have aimed their anger at the wrong people,ie. their own neighbours.
> I can't wait to hear what crap Cameron will come out with later.No doubt none of it will be his fault.
> *


This isn't about cuts and jobs, this is just mindless thuggery. If this was an intelligent backlash then they would have targetted relevant buildings. I fail to see how carrying a TV out of Currys is making any sort of "statement"

Don't hang a label on these kids that allows them to continue. I don't care WHY they feel they can do this at the moment, there is NO excuse for attacking your fellow man and putting lives at risk like this. They need to be stopped and THEN communities can start to discuss why they started.

This isn't about injustice, cuts, poverty. It's about "getting what they want" It's like a major temper tantrum that WE will have to pay for.

Turning on a Fireman who is trying to assist innocent people out of a burning building makes me sick to my stomach, there is no justification for that.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

lewis_m15 said:


> Myself and my colleagues were deployed to Croydon tonight, just a 15 hour shift today, short in comparison to the last one!
> I am disgusted by these 'people' tonight I have seen residential buildings on fire with people trapped inside. *People the fire brigade couldn't get to tonhelp because they were pelted with missiles.* The looting on purley way was unbelievable, they were turning up in cars an vans and just helping themselves. You can't stop everyone. Fires down every road you went down.
> To give you some idea of how busy it was, croydon borough alone received 1600 calls this evening. This would normally be in the low hundreds.
> I am exhausted. I got home just in time for my husband to leave for work, my son to get up and harass me all day, before I go back in and do it all again at 6pm. Sleep is for the weak!
> And to make it even better, I'm about to go into my 4 days off, but they've all now been cancelled. It's ok, I don't want to spend any time with my family, or see my friends, I want to watch so called human beings behave like a pack of animals. Actually, that's an insult to animals!
> Rant over. Sorry
> X


That realy gets to me,who would these s**** phone if their place was on fire.
Who would they turn to if they got beaten,mugged or robbed.:cursing:


----------



## simplysardonic

This was posted on Facebook, look at the way that pack of predatory thugs circle in on the injured boy Sickening
‪London Riots - Scum steal from injured boy.‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## pet playpens

Scary stuff, I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## dobermummy

Mr Giz said:


> That realy gets to me,who would these s**** phone if their place was on fire.
> Who would they turn to if they got beaten,mugged or robbed.:cursing:


exactly they would be the first to be calling for help and then creating a fuss when the help wasnt there 

i hope we hear from all the members in effected areas so we know they are all ok. what scary times we are facing


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> This isn't about cuts and jobs, this is just mindless thuggery. If this was an intelligent backlash then they would have targetted relevant buildings. I fail to see how carrying a TV out of Currys is making any sort of "statement"
> 
> Don't hang a label on these kids that allows them to continue. I don't care WHY they feel they can do this at the moment, there is NO excuse for attacking your fellow man and putting lives at risk like this. They need to be stopped and THEN communities can start to discuss why they started.
> 
> This isn't about injustice, cuts, poverty. It's about "getting what they want" It's like a major temper tantrum that WE will have to pay for.
> 
> Turning on a Fireman who is trying to assist innocent people out of a burning building makes me sick to my stomach, there is no justification for that.


*Well i have to disagree Rainy.How afr do you have to grind people into the ground before you expect them to retaliate? ( not you personaly)
The major problem now will be how this goverment handle the sittuation.And knowing what an idiot Cameron is,he will give his speach later and just make the sittuation worse.
And yes it sickens me too,but i saw it coming and so should the powers that be have seen it..They chose not to.*


----------



## simplysardonic

mumof6 said:


> exactly they would be the first to be calling for help and then creating a fuss when the help wasnt there
> 
> i hope we hear from all the members in effected areas so we know they are all ok. what scary times we are facing


Me too, hope Metame's OK


----------



## RAINYBOW

simplysardonic said:


> This was posted on Facebook, look at the way that pack of predatory thugs circle in on the injured boy Sickening
> ‪London Riots - Scum steal from injured boy.‬‏ - YouTube


Scum :cursing:

If the holding cells are all full (which is what is being reported) what are they going to do with these kids 

Theresa May wants to get a friggin grip aswell !! "we are policing with the consent of the communities" WTF !!!!

Shame they aren't Governing with the consent of the communities though isn't it


----------



## NicoleW

They are all being taken to stations outside of the Capital, over 450 arrests have now been made.


----------



## simplysardonic

JANICE199 said:


> *Well i have to disagree Rainy.How afr do you have to grind people into the ground before you expect them to retaliate? ( not you personaly)
> The major problem now will be how this goverment handle the sittuation.And knowing what an idiot Cameron is,he will give his speach later and just make the sittuation worse.
> And yes it sickens me too,but i saw it coming and so should the powers that be have seen it..They chose not to.*


I really don't think a lot of those looting were hard working, tax paying salt of the earth people (I could almost understand if they were) they are opportunist thieves & yobbos who have waited for the right moment to just go & plunder & I bet a lot of them have never done an honest day's graft in their life


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Well i have to disagree Rainy.How afr do you have to grind people into the ground before you expect them to retaliate? ( not you personaly)
> The major problem now will be how this goverment handle the sittuation.And knowing what an idiot Cameron is,he will give his speach later and just make the sittuation worse.
> And yes it sickens me too,but i saw it coming and so should the powers that be have seen it..They chose not to.*


I just think these sorts of youth are using all this as an excuse, and we (meaning the wider WE) have kind of allowed that to happen.

Yes they are disaffected and disollusioned but these areas have always been poor and difficult to live in (i lived there) I just think these kids have been told "you can have it all and if you can't earn it it's ok to take it because you DESERVE it" :cursing:

We shouldn't be empathising with these children we should be stopping them. THEN we should be jumping on our Governments heads and telling them enough is enough because noone wants to live in a society that is so greed driven it produces children that think it's ok to do this sort of thing.

At least the old Broadwater farm riots had some political agenda about them, this time it just looks like people are trying to hang a political hat on what is just shameful behaviour.


----------



## archiebaby

NicoleW said:


> They are all being taken to stations outside of the Capital, over 450 arrests have now been made.


and i think we can just imagine what their punishments will be
i have just heard that it apparently spread to the medway towns but dont know how true that is


----------



## JANICE199

simplysardonic said:


> I really don't think a lot of those looting were hard working, tax paying salt of the earth people (I could almost understand if they were) they are opportunist thieves & yobbos who have waited for the right moment to just go & plunder & I bet a lot of them have never done an honest day's graft in their life


*I agree with you.But a lot of these people have never had anything and have no hope of having a better life.And imo lays the problem.*


----------



## archiebaby

i also dont think a lot of these are ' children'  well not what i class as children anyway most of them look to be in their mid/late twenties to me


----------



## NicoleW

I've seen a few which look as young as 8 out there. Parents probably high on drugs.


----------



## JANICE199

archiebaby said:


> and i think we can just imagine what their punishments will be
> i have just heard that it apparently spread to the medway towns but dont know how true that is


* As hubby and i were watching all this last night,i actualy said i could see Medway being on the list next.*


----------



## RockRomantic

wtf! :cursing:

This is the shocking moment a young man is apparently forced to hand over all of his clothes after appearing to be stripped naked during lawless riots overnight.
Internet rumours last night claimed that on top of the widespread destruction across London and Birmingham, people were having their clothes removed by looters as police attempted to contain the criminality.
Another picture which emerged overnight shows an unnamed woman completely naked next to a police officer after apparently having her clothes taken from her.

Read more: Forced to strip naked in the street: Shocking scenes as rioters steal clothes and rifle through bags as people make their way home | Mail Online


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *I agree with you.But a lot of these people have never had anything and have no hope of having a better life.And imo lays the problem.*


Janice you often reminice about your childhood and how tough it was for your Dad. I bet he didnt think the answer was to loot and riot? I bet he dug in and got on with it and did the best he could for his family.

There has always been poverty, the haves and the have nots but sadly now personal happiness is measured by what we have (Blackberries, Big TVs, designer clothes) Commercialism is basically greed and what is happening out there is just driven by greed. Bored, selfish, greedy people.


----------



## NicoleW

RR: There are no words.


----------



## dobermummy

RockRomantic said:


> wtf! :cursing:
> 
> This is the shocking moment a young man is apparently forced to hand over all of his clothes after appearing to be stripped naked during lawless riots overnight.
> Internet rumours last night claimed that on top of the widespread destruction across London and Birmingham, people were having their clothes removed by looters as police attempted to contain the criminality.
> Another picture which emerged overnight shows an unnamed woman completely naked next to a police officer after apparently having her clothes taken from her.
> 
> Read more: Forced to strip naked in the street: Shocking scenes as rioters steal clothes and rifle through bags as people make their way home | Mail Online


:nonod: it just keeps getting worse


----------



## archiebaby

JANICE199 said:


> * As hubby and i were watching all this last night,i actualy said i could see Medway being on the list next.*


wouldnt surprise me janice i did actually predict peckham early last night after lewisham and deptford were done thing is, they know that the police are fighting a losing battle really and it dont take 5 minutes via the internet/phones to get a group together and start it off does it


----------



## jessiegirl

its so scary. 

it really depresses me too. do youthink its gonna spread into towns aswell as cities??

this country is just too soft on criminals.....get the water canons and tear gas i say...


----------



## lewis_m15

Rainbow, I agree with you whole heartedly. I'm tired of hearing these excuses. These people have no idea what they are angry about, they are just greedy tw**s who spy an opportunity to get something for nothing. 

They're doing it because there is no work and they are poor - I watched people in brand new BMWs loading up their boots from PC world

They're doing it because the government closed their youth clubs - I never had a youth club but I don't go burning peoples homes down

They're doing it because the police won't communicate with them - why should I communicate with someone who is calling me a C**t and throwing bricks at my head

They're doing it because the police wouldn't let them leave an area - the police wouldn't let me go home from work the other night but I didn't go in the canteen and start trashing the vending machines!

All I am seeing night after night is senseless violence. As police we expect it. What have the fire brigade ever done to these idiots? They're just trying to save life. Someone last night stretched us even thinner on the ground by shooting someone where we were working. I have never in all my service seen this kind of behaviour, but you can't blame it on a government. This government weren't in power when these yobs were being raised with zero moral fibre. They haven't turned from decent people into scum bags over night. They were raised like this, and will always be like this

Every police cell in the met was filled last night. Yet people are still on the news saying we haven't done enough. Where are we supposed to put these people? They can only be held for a certain amount of time, and it is a group of officers job to go round today and interview each and every one of them. Call solicitors, call appropriate adults, complete crime reports, case papers, speak with cps, or deal with bail dates. It's an almost impossible task. We can't physically do any more. 
X


----------



## archiebaby

RockRomantic said:


> wtf! :cursing:
> 
> This is the shocking moment a young man is apparently forced to hand over all of his clothes after appearing to be stripped naked during lawless riots overnight.
> Internet rumours last night claimed that on top of the widespread destruction across London and Birmingham, people were having their clothes removed by looters as police attempted to contain the criminality.
> Another picture which emerged overnight shows an unnamed woman completely naked next to a police officer after apparently having her clothes taken from her.
> 
> Read more: Forced to strip naked in the street: Shocking scenes as rioters steal clothes and rifle through bags as people make their way home | Mail Online


i would like to say i am deeply shocked but regretably i am not nothing surprises me anymore
i think this is just the start of worse to come


----------



## simplysardonic

RockRomantic said:


> wtf! :cursing:
> 
> This is the shocking moment a young man is apparently forced to hand over all of his clothes after appearing to be stripped naked during lawless riots overnight.
> Internet rumours last night claimed that on top of the widespread destruction across London and Birmingham, people were having their clothes removed by looters as police attempted to contain the criminality.
> Another picture which emerged overnight shows an unnamed woman completely naked next to a police officer after apparently having her clothes taken from her.
> 
> Read more: Forced to strip naked in the street: Shocking scenes as rioters steal clothes and rifle through bags as people make their way home | Mail Online


Sickening, thats just utterly depraved


----------



## archiebaby

lewis_m15 said:


> Rainbow, I agree with you whole heartedly. I'm tired of hearing these excuses. These people have no idea what they are angry about, they are just greedy tw**s who spy an opportunity to get something for nothing.
> 
> They're doing it because there is no work and they are poor - I watched people in brand new BMWs loading up their boots from PC world
> 
> They're doing it because the government closed their youth clubs - I never had a youth club but I don't go burning peoples homes down
> 
> They're doing it because the police won't communicate with them - why should I communicate with someone who is calling me a C**t and throwing bricks at my head
> 
> They're doing it because the police wouldn't let them leave an area - the police wouldn't let me go home from work the other night but I didn't go in the canteen and start trashing the vending machines!
> 
> All I am seeing night after night is senseless violence. As police we expect it. What have the fire brigade ever done to these idiots? They're just trying to save life. Someone last night stretched us even thinner on the ground by shooting someone where we were working. I have never in all my service seen this kind of behaviour, but you can't blame it on a government. This government weren't in power when these yobs were being raised with zero moral fibre. They haven't turned from decent people into scum bags over night. They were raised like this, and will always be like this
> 
> Every police cell in the met was filled last night. Yet people are still on the news saying we haven't done enough. Where are we supposed to put these people? They can only be held for a certain amount of time, and it is a group of officers job to go round today and interview each and every one of them. Call solicitors, call appropriate adults, complete crime reports, case papers, speak with cps, or deal with bail dates. It's an almost impossible task. We can't physically do any more.
> X


IT'S AN ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TASK
and they know this


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I just cant believe all of this, I am disgusted. I cant help but wonder what these people are trying to achieve, their making a point? Yes for all the wrong reasons, all the homes, familys and businesses their wrecking and scaring


----------



## Pointermum

OMG at the video of that poor kid and the article about people being striped naked :cursing: The evil scum don't know what having nothing means ! They should be dropped of in Africa and made to fend for themselves , then they can feel sorry for themselves


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> Janice you often reminice about your childhood and how tough it was for your Dad. I bet he didnt think the answer was to loot and riot? I bet he dug in and got on with it and did the best he could for his family.
> 
> There has always been poverty, the haves and the have nots but sadly now personal happiness is measured by what we have (Blackberries, Big TVs, designer clothes) Commercialism is basically greed and what is happening out there is just driven by greed. Bored, selfish, greedy people.


*Thats true Rainy..BUT! Back then people had not long come out from a war and they knew what hardship was.There was also that thing called community spirit,along with respect.These riots have proven thats all gone.I personaly could name some of the reasons why i think this has happend but it would be seen as being PC incorrect.*


----------



## Quinzell

Bring back National Service! These people have no respect for their peers or country and they never will have if they don't learn it at a young age. I would put money on a large number of these people coming from privileged backgrounds but they are not taught about respect, the value of money or what it means to actually have to earn something.


----------



## Fleur

lewis m15 (michelle) I hope you manage to get some rest today.
You and your collegues and all the emergency services are doing an amazing job in extrodinary circumstances - you have my utmust admiration and respect.
The scum who are acting in this way, they are just idiots (I can't find a word to describe them) - they are lower than animals :cursing:
My heart goes out to everyone effected  To be living in fear like this must me unbearable and for those who have lost their homes, business, livelyhoods because of this pondlife is just incomprehensable.
I cannot find the words to express how I feel at the moment


----------



## JANICE199

LouiseH said:


> Bring back National Service! These people have no respect for their peers or country and they never will have if they don't learn it at a young age. I would put money on a large number of these people coming from privileged backgrounds but they are not taught about respect, the value of money or what it means to actually have to earn something.


*As i've just said to my hubby, i'd put a ball and chain on all of those that are involved and make them clear up the mess.*


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Theres no excuses is there, this is totally out of control now. - People need to work for what they want, none of us have things handed to us on a plate! People will always blame everyone but themselves for their actions, life ect' but only you can make it better for yourselves, thats not done by being a criminal. makes me so mad, alot of these people think its funny and big of them - they get off causing damage and harm, as long as they get what they want and thats simple. no respect, no appreciation, not a care in the world.

Seems each generation gets worse, more respect and the like lost each time..Im ashamed to be apart of such generations.


----------



## wyntersmum

makes me ashamed to be brittish.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

JANICE199 said:


> *Thats true Rainy..BUT! Back then people had not long come out from a war and they knew what hardship was.There was also that thing called community spirit,along with respect.These riots have proven thats all gone.I personaly could name some of the reasons why i think this has happend but it would be seen as being PC incorrect.*


But at that point the Government were also involved in that community. They were creating wealth for everyone instead of just themselves and the rich business owners. They were creating jobs instead of destroying them; they were supporting the economy instead of bleeding it and they were supporting the manufacturing base that is the heart of every economy.... this Government are doing the exact opposite..

.. someone commented about using troops..on your own people?... you mean like Syria, Libya, Egypt etc etc.

When this Government brings troops back home from the conflicts where many of of them have sustained terrible injuries or died in the name of "regime change", the regime that brings them will reqrad them by ,aking thousands of them redundant.

The longer we deny (and forget the 'they have no purpose in their violence' bit.. the violence and loss of purpose in the result of the corrupt system by which we are governed) what is going on in this country, the longer the violence will last.

The next story will be "whose fault is it" - it will be everyone's but the Governement, the BNP are probably preparing the posters now.

BTW... while I'm making myself unpopular... you're all doing it on this thread..... "bring back national service"... lock them all up, bring in the troops, ... how about hanging and deportation (although being forced to leave this country (with the current system) wouldn't be such a bad thing)


----------



## archiebaby

JANICE199 said:


> *As i've just said to my hubby, i'd put a ball and chain on all of those that are involved and make them clear up the mess.*


you couldnt go doing that to these ' children ' janice they would have you done for child cruelty


----------



## NicoleW

Police are on standby for riot rumors set to go ahead in Southampton.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/9184228.Hants_police_on_standby_after_London_riots_spread/?ref=mmsp

Just all rumors, kids hyped up want a piece of the 'action'


----------



## JANICE199

Devil-Dogz said:


> Theres no excuses is there, this is totally out of control now. - People need to work for what they want, none of us have things handed to us on a plate! People will always blame everyone but themselves for their actions, life ect' but only you can make it better for yourselves, thats not done by being a criminal. makes me so mad, alot of these people think its funny and big of them - they get off causing damage and harm, as long as they get what they want and thats simple. no respect, no appreciation, not a care in the world.
> 
> Seems each generation gets worse, more respect and the like lost each time..Im ashamed to be apart of such generations.


*And the reason its getting worse is because their are too many dogooders these days.*


----------



## Devil-Dogz

JANICE199 said:


> *And the reason its getting worse is because their are too many dogooders these days.*


so now its the do gooders fault  Theres no excuses Janice.


----------



## NicoleW

Someone's comment on the FB PAGE: "Not smashing up your own city 'cause you're a decent human being"

you can't fight fire with fire. we need to make an effort to dig deeper and understand these people's reasons for acting the way they are before we have any hope of moving forward as a healthy society. these people feel helpless and do not understand how to better their circumstances so instead are lashing out at the most available target. despite their anti-social behaviour they are our fellow man. be careful to jump to conclusions of pure thuggery, this is a reflection of something much bigger.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Devil-Dogz said:


> so now its the do gooders fault  Theres no excuses Janice.


I agree with DD, Its not the dogooder rioting is it? There is no excuse for the behaviour of the people involved. They are just lawless yobs


----------



## JANICE199

Devil-Dogz said:


> so now its the do gooders fault  Theres no excuses Janice.


*Yes a lot of it is down to dogooders.Parents today are told what they can and can't do when raising their kids.And lets not forget,a lot of the parents are kids themselves.Never had to work for anything,so they don't respect anything.
If these people are brought to justice,how many will cry, "thats against my human rights"?*


----------



## archiebaby

the only reason this is happening is because they have been bought up to have no respect for anyone/thing  they dont care who they are hurting,stealing from,humiliating etc, why would/should they and they also know their punishment ( if caught) will be laughable


----------



## ClaireLouise

NicoleW said:


> Someone's comment on the FB PAGE: "Not smashing up your own city 'cause you're a decent human being"
> 
> you can't fight fire with fire. we need to make an effort to dig deeper and understand these people's reasons for acting the way they are before we have any hope of moving forward as a healthy society. these people feel helpless and do not understand how to better their circumstances so instead are lashing out at the most available target. despite their anti-social behaviour they are our fellow man. be careful to jump to conclusions of pure thuggery, this is a reflection of something much bigger.


Are they "our fellow man with a point to make"???? OR lawless thugs who are using unrest 3 nights ago as an excuse to loot and riot to their hearts content.... I dont even think there is a point to be made by it all, they are copycat criminals gossiping via social network site arranging further copycat crimes imo


----------



## Devil-Dogz

The problem is people will use any excuses, you cant tell me that these people dont know this is wrong, no matter the up brining they had. - no respect for anything, because theres no come back for their actions. - I wouldnt say its the do'gooders fault, people make their own life choices. These people are out there causing harm off their own backs. - Its just easier to blame someone else.


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes a lot of it is down to dogooders.Parents today are told what they can and can't do when raising their kids.And lets not forget,a lot of the parents are kids themselves.Never had to work for anything,so they don't respect anything.
> If these people are brought to justice,how many will cry, "thats against my human rights"?*


Rioting isnt new tho is it Janice. People of previous generation have done it when the dogooders werent about. What was the reason then????


----------



## metame

simplysardonic said:


> Me too, hope Metame's OK


im ok SS. last night was a weird one the streets were totally deserted and really quiet and normally cars are up and down my road all night but nothing, just sirens on the main road. very unnerving.

just catching up with this thread and the BBC live coverage... there were shootings as well?

doesnt say if any were fatal or not... well says one was but another was in a bad way...


----------



## Fleur

Good to see you posting this mornig Metame 
Glad you're OK


----------



## EyeOpine

lewis_m15 said:


> you can't blame it on a government. This government weren't in power when these yobs were being raised with zero moral fibre. They haven't turned from decent people into scum bags over night. They were raised like this, and will always be like this


Too right. It actually annoys me to read people blaming it on the government, because that ever so conveniently shifts the blame from the real guilty party. The greedy, good for nothing, morally bankrupt yobs.

Those looking for a deeper reason as to why this is happening, look at how these rioters were raised, what their parents were like, what kind of childhood and upbringing they had, how much and what was the quality of the parenting they received, and start placing the buck where it belongs, with themselves and their damn parents, not with the schools, the teachers, the government, the social workers, they are yobs and they themsleves and their "parents" are to blame for that, no one else.

lewis m15, God bless you and all the other police officers out there!


----------



## RAINYBOW

lewis_m15 said:


> Rainbow, I agree with you whole heartedly. I'm tired of hearing these excuses. These people have no idea what they are angry about, they are just greedy tw**s who spy an opportunity to get something for nothing.
> 
> They're doing it because there is no work and they are poor - I watched people in brand new BMWs loading up their boots from PC world
> 
> They're doing it because the government closed their youth clubs - I never had a youth club but I don't go burning peoples homes down
> 
> They're doing it because the police won't communicate with them - why should I communicate with someone who is calling me a C**t and throwing bricks at my head
> 
> They're doing it because the police wouldn't let them leave an area - the police wouldn't let me go home from work the other night but I didn't go in the canteen and start trashing the vending machines!
> 
> All I am seeing night after night is senseless violence. As police we expect it. What have the fire brigade ever done to these idiots? They're just trying to save life. Someone last night stretched us even thinner on the ground by shooting someone where we were working. I have never in all my service seen this kind of behaviour, but you can't blame it on a government. This government weren't in power when these yobs were being raised with zero moral fibre. They haven't turned from decent people into scum bags over night. They were raised like this, and will always be like this
> 
> Every police cell in the met was filled last night. Yet people are still on the news saying we haven't done enough. Where are we supposed to put these people? They can only be held for a certain amount of time, and it is a group of officers job to go round today and interview each and every one of them. Call solicitors, call appropriate adults, complete crime reports, case papers, speak with cps, or deal with bail dates. It's an almost impossible task. We can't physically do any more.
> X


I agree xx



JANICE199 said:


> *Yes a lot of it is down to dogooders.Parents today are told what they can and can't do when raising their kids.And lets not forget,a lot of the parents are kids themselves.Never had to work for anything,so they don't respect anything.
> If these people are brought to justice,how many will cry, "thats against my human rights"?*


These youths aren't being parented, it has nothing to do with people being told how to bring up their kids it is people NOT bringing up their kids that is the problem.

THIS is the true voice of those communities, let them speak for themselves and i take my hat off to this woman !!!

‪Get Real Rioters - amazing speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of Hackney riots‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## NicoleW

I think Michelle said one bloke fired a gun or shot at someone.

ON the plus side, my zumba instructor has just sent me a birthday card, got it in the post this morning  Made me smile! I got a free Zumba lesson tonight for it as well!


----------



## RAINYBOW

EyeOpine said:


> Too right. It actually annoys me to read people blaming it on the government, because that ever so conveniently shifts the blame from the real guilty party. The greedy, good for nothing, morally bankrupt yobs.
> 
> Those looking for a deeper reason as to why this is happening, look at how these rioters were raised, what their parents were like, what kind of childhood and upbringing they had, how much and what was the quality of the parenting they received, and start placing the buck where it belongs, with themselves and their damn parents, not with the schools, the teachers, the government, the social workers, they are yobs and they themsleves and their "parents" are to blame for that, no one else.
> 
> lewis m15, God bless you and all the other police officers out there!


I totally agree.


----------



## simplysardonic

metame said:


> im ok SS. last night was a weird one the streets were totally deserted and really quiet and normally cars are up and down my road all night but nothing, just sirens on the main road. very unnerving.
> 
> just catching up with this thread and the BBC live coverage... there were shootings as well?
> 
> doesnt say if any were fatal or not... well says one was but another was in a bad way...


There were reports of a shooting last night, but by then I was so tired I wasn't thinking straight
Glad you're OK, hope it stays peaceful where you are


----------



## Fleur

That woman is amazing - she is saying what the majority are thinking.


----------



## JANICE199

ClaireLouise said:


> Rioting isnt new tho is it Janice. People of previous generation have done it when the dogooders werent about. What was the reason then????


*Yes there have always been riots,donkies years ago it was bann the bomb.
But never on the scale we are seeing now with such violence, and total disregard for their own comunities.*


----------



## suzy93074

Instances of stuff happening in Nottingham last night  some very close to where I live - didnt hear a thing ......

BBC News - Rioters in Nottingham damage vehicles

Hope to god it dont spread any further


----------



## abbiechi

Personally I don't believe the blame should be on anyone _but_ those out there right now rioting. Everyone's influenced by their parents but these yobs have minds of their own, if anything they've been brainwashed and pressured by the crowds and nobody else. 
It's unfair to blame the parents, we can stereotype but nobody knows what happens behind closed doors. Their parents might have given their children the best upbringing possible with all the correct morals, these things are out of their control sometimes.

The most important thing is to ensure that everyone stays safe and to hope this passes quickly.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

EyeOpine said:


> Too right. It actually annoys me to read people blaming it on the government, because that ever so conveniently shifts the blame from the real guilty party. The greedy, good for nothing, morally bankrupt yobs.
> 
> Those looking for a deeper reason as to why this is happening, look at how these rioters were raised, what their parents were like, what kind of childhood and upbringing they had, how much and what was the quality of the parenting they received, and start placing the buck where it belongs, with themselves and their damn parents, not with the schools, the teachers, the government, the social workers, they are yobs and they themsleves and their "parents" are to blame for that, no one else.
> 
> lewis m15, God bless you and all the other police officers out there!


I'm sure it annoys you but do you really believe that all of these people individually made the choice to be greedy and then to riot?... really?

The "Government" (not just this one but the previous two (at least) have destroyed our entire manufacturing base, huge swathes of public sector jobs, all the pension schemes, the armed forces etc etc. There is, to paraphrase John L, "no future". The only remaining industry in this country is "greed" (the finance sector).

So its not the schools or the teachers; but it is the Government and the parents (us); not for failing to curfew the children but for creating a society where possession is everything and if you have nothing you are nothing - looks like the "nothings" have come back to bite us on the bum and are simply playing out the greedy future we created for them.


----------



## gorgeous

There is absolutely no excuse for the way these scum bags are behaving. The only ones to blame are the lowlife that are doing all of this rioting.
Loads of people have had a sh!t upbringing - don't meant they go out and cause all of this, does it?

if they only used us much energy to get a job, maybe this country wont be in such a sorry state as it is.

what a waste of space - should shoot the lot of them - wasters, no good to society!


----------



## gorgeous

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm sure it annoys you but do you really believe that all of these people individually made the choice to be greedy and then to riot?... really?
> 
> The "Government" (not just this one but the previous two (at least) have destroyed our entire manufacturing base, huge swathes of public sector jobs, all the pension schemes, the armed forces etc etc. There is, to paraphrase John L, "no future". The only remaining industry in this country is "greed" (the finance sector).
> 
> So its not the schools or the teachers; but it is the Government and the parents (us); not for failing to curfew the children but for creating a society where possession is everything and if you have nothing you are nothing - looks like the "nothings" have come back to bite us on the bum and are simply playing out the greedy future we created for them.


I agree totally re the loss of manufacturing,,,,but there are jobs out there...people just don't want to do them!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm sure it annoys you but do you really believe that all of these people individually made the choice to be greedy and then to riot?... really?


I for sure do..Everyone makes their own life choices, and what path they take. Its about time these wanna be big criminals take responsabilty for their 'own' actions..

- no one takes responsabilty for anything these days it would seem.


----------



## RAINYBOW

abbiechi said:


> Personally I don't believe the blame should be on anyone _but_ those out there right now rioting. Everyone's influenced by their parents but these yobs have minds of their own, if anything they've been brainwashed and pressured by the crowds and nobody else.
> It's unfair to blame the parents, we can stereotype but nobody knows what happens behind closed doors. Their parents might have given their children the best upbringing possible with all the correct morals, these things are out of their control sometimes.
> 
> The most important thing is to ensure that everyone stays safe and to hope this passes quickly.


I agree that in some of these areas good parents are fighting a losing battle against the lure and excitement of gangs and bad parenting from others but having lived in North London even when i was there a long time ago there has always been a culture of letting the kids roam the streets alot, til all hours and their control over those streets has steadily increased over the years.

Honestly would a good parent be letting their 12/13 year old out on the streets last night in all that ?


----------



## EyeOpine

abbiechi said:


> Personally I don't believe the blame should be on anyone _but_ those out there right now rioting. Everyone's influenced by their parents but these yobs have minds of their own, if anything they've been brainwashed and pressured by the crowds and nobody else.
> *It's unfair to blame the parents*, we can stereotype but nobody knows what happens behind closed doors. Their parents might have given their children the best upbringing possible with all the correct morals, these things are out of their control sometimes.


Of course the buck should stop at the yobs themselves, and it will, it will be the yobs who go to prison, not their parents.

But to suggest no blame should be placed on parents who rear these morally bankrupt youth is just silly. Young adults who have morals, who had a decent upbringing, who have decent parents, aren't out there rioting. It's the morally bankrupt who are the problem and invariably the morally bankrupt young adults are the product of the morally bankrupt parents. So you can excuse me while I continue to blame the yobs AND their parents. Any decent parent wouldn't even allow their offspring out last night in those areas. Decent parents don't let their kids come home with plasma screen tvs slung over their shoulder, a carpet tucked under their arm, and 40 pairs of trainers in a shopping trolly.


----------



## JANICE199

gorgeous said:


> There is absolutely no excuse for the way these scum bags are behaving. The only ones to blame are the lowlife that are doing all of this rioting.
> Loads of people have had a sh!t upbringing - don't meant they go out and cause all of this, does it?
> 
> if they only used us much energy to get a job, maybe this country wont be in such a sorry state as it is.
> 
> what a waste of space - should shoot the lot of them - wasters, no good to society!


*There might not be any excuse for their actions but there is a reason.And until the powers that be try to get to the bottom of it and LISTEN,it will only get worse.*


----------



## poshmog

Having watched this on tv ,Iam sorry to say ,this was coming .Having worked in the youth section ,there is an element that whatever you try to do for them ,will not respond ,don't want a job ,don't have any respect for anyone ,and take what they want.
Believe me ,I am not one of the do gooders,infact I treated them in the same way as I did my own ,expecting respect ,some responded ,some didn't ,which is why I gave up working in this sector after one of them held a bread knife to my throat and laughed afterwards saying it was a joke !
I have always known where my children are ,14 and 15 year olds should not be on the streets destroying property ,looting ,etc .
Iam truly ashamed of our country at the moment ,the yob mentality has to be stopped !


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm sure it annoys you but do you really believe that all of these people individually made the choice to be greedy and then to riot?... really?
> 
> The "Government" (not just this one but the previous two (at least) have destroyed our entire manufacturing base, huge swathes of public sector jobs, all the pension schemes, the armed forces etc etc. There is, to paraphrase John L, "no future". The only remaining industry in this country is "greed" (the finance sector).
> 
> So its not the schools or the teachers; but it is the Government and the parents (us); not for failing to curfew the children but for creating a society where possession is everything and if you have nothing you are nothing - looks like the "nothings" have come back to bite us on the bum and are simply playing out the greedy future we created for them.


You carry on making excuses for them, I don't mind. I will continue to place the blame where I see it. If I do something wrong I take full responsibility. They should too. If my 17 year old was out their looting and rioting, first and foremost he is to blame, secondly I am to blame, and there the buck stops.

There are countries FAR worse off than the UK, with lesser funded armies, no pension schemes, no manufacturing base, public sector workers living in real poverty, but you don't see the youth of those countries out rioting and looting.

So I repeat, I blame the yobs and the people who reared them.


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *There might not be any excuse for their actions but there is a reason.And until the powers that be try to get to the bottom of it and LISTEN,it will only get worse.*


Yes there is a reason, and the reason is, they are morally bankrupt. And the reason they are morally bankrupt is because they are born to parents who don't parent them don't teach them right from wrong.

But I guess you'll say that's the governments fault too. :wink:


----------



## poohdog

suzy93074 said:


> Instances of stuff happening in Nottingham last night  some very close to where I live - didnt hear a thing ......
> 
> BBC News - Rioters in Nottingham damage vehicles
> 
> Hope to god it dont spread any further


Hyson Green and St.Anns in Nottingham have always been bandit country...always will be until the drug dealers are taken out and shot.


----------



## abbiechi

I completely see where you're coming from but there's been a lot of stereotyping against _all_ of the parents which I think is a bit unfair. I know good parents who's children have ended up on drugs and in prison and there's nothing they could have done. But you're right, parents wouldn't let their children home in such a state. Can I ask an honest question, if you found out your child was out there what would you do?

Although a mjaority might have had childhoods where they were allowed to roam the streets at night I still believe they are the ones to put _most_ of the blame. Nobody, whatever their age, can think that setting buildings on fire, smashing shop windows and looting is right. They all have the power to walk away and stop what they're doing and that's something the parents cannot control.


----------



## suzy93074

poohdog said:


> Hyson Green and St.Anns in Nottingham have always been bandit country...always will be until the drug dealers are taken out and shot.


Exactly! and its such a shame because there are some lovely people there  just the few that spoil it for everyone else! - I didnt grow up in St Anns came from Cotgrave originally but boy have I seen some things whilst living here!


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes there have always been riots,donkies years ago it was bann the bomb.
> But never on the scale we are seeing now with such violence, and total disregard for their own comunities.*


there has been violence and criminal damage at many riots many years ago. 


suzy93074 said:


> Instances of stuff happening in Nottingham last night  some very close to where I live - didnt hear a thing ......
> 
> BBC News - Rioters in Nottingham damage vehicles
> 
> Hope to god it dont spread any further


It very worrying Suze. Near where is all happened in ST Anns we visit a very frail 94year old. I just hope she wasnt too scared


----------



## EyeOpine

abbiechi said:


> Can I ask an honest question, if you found out your child was out there what would you do?


The same as what my parents would have done with me, most likely break both legs so the next riot and looting spree is out of the question. After I had broken both legs to ensure he can't take part in the next riot, I would have a good hard long look at where I had gone wrong as a parent. And no I am not a violent person and no I don't hit my kids, and no I was not brought up with violence, but I knew, as my children know, exactly where the boundaries lie, and what the consequences are, and yes there are consequences, very harsh ones.


----------



## suzy93074

ClaireLouise said:


> there has been violence and criminal damage at many riots many years ago.
> 
> It very worrying Suze. Near where is all happened in ST Anns we visit a very frail 94year old. I just hope she wasnt too scared


God hope she is okay hun (()))


----------



## poshmog

Stupidest remark I've heard from a community youth worker who saw some of her kids looting and smashing windows ,"well ,they don't understand what they were doing ,it's exciting " !!! WTF !!!


----------



## metame

poshmog said:


> Stupidest remark I've heard from a community youth worker who saw some of her kids looting and smashing windows ,"well ,they don't understand what they were doing ,it's exciting " !!! WTF !!!


thats ridiculous 
what are they? stupid?!
even we acknowledge that our guys (who are severely learning disabled!) understand what they are doing when they break things!


----------



## jenny22

if it were my child, not only would they get a thundering good hiding but they would be marched straight down to the police station to own up, did anyone see theresa may on the tv this morning, talking about this, well, 'we dont do anyhing like hoses in this country etc and so forth, why not? I personally would drop all these and similar into the north sea , far out, and hope they couldnt swim.

Im not a racist (at least I hope Im not - never have been) but it seems to me that a lot of the problems we are having, not just these riots, is that the last goverment let all and sundry inrto this country, regardless, Now how many beans can you get in a pot till it overflows, when you let people in indiscriminately when there are no jobs, no decent housing for enough people, there is bound to be trouble, Im not making excuses, far from it, but a lot must be to blame for social deprivation when so many have so little and see so many with too much , I could go on but better not, I really despair at what has happened and is happening to this country, and we are holding the olympics next year, what a laugh, I shall be surprised if any country turns up!!!, also on the news was tht the fa has cancelled a match between england and holland to be held on saturday at wembley because of these riots, thats the best bit of news Ive heard in days

Jenn


----------



## suzy93074

The thing is these yobs have no empathy they have no morals and they just dont care!!! Gang culture has been happening for years I see it everyday where I live and people are scared! communities are not in control anymore the gangs are ...... yes the parents are to blame in a lot of cases letting their kids do what they want and not caring enough - but some just cannot control their kids - they do try - but with all the gang peer pressure if u have kids living in innercity areas its sometimes impossible to avoid your kids getting involved in the wrong crowd - not every parent of these yobs are all gonna be bad - many will be but not all . Im not excusing their behaviour its abhorent and needs stopping BUT this has been coming a long time! and more should have been done to stop it there is contention for many people in inner city areas and unless u live there u have no clue..society on a whole is also to blame imo  the greed, the wanting stuff without working for it the whole  u owe me attitude the media the government the banks all have a part to play! - and the government now need to step up to the plate  allow the police more powers to eradiate these gangs who have taken over and get control back ! because they HAVE lost control and have been doing so for some time!


----------



## simplysardonic

suzy93074 said:


> *The thing is these yobs have no empathy they have no morals and they just dont care*!!! Gang culture has been happening for years I see it everyday where I live and people are scared! communities are not in control anymore the gangs are ...... yes the parents are to blame in a lot of cases letting their kids do what they want and not caring enough - but some just cannot control their kids - they do try - but with all the gang peer pressure if u have kids living in innercity areas its sometimes impossible to avoid your kids getting involved in the wrong crowd - not every parent of these yobs are all gonna be bad - many will be but not all . Im not excusing their behaviour its abhorent and needs stopping BUT this has been coming a long time! and more should have been done to stop it there is contention for many people in inner city areas and unless u live there u have no clue..society on a whole is also to blame imo  the greed, the wanting stuff without working for it the whole  u owe me attitude the media the government the banks all have a part to play! - and the government now need to step up to the plate  allow the police more powers to eradiate these gangs who have taken over and get control back ! because they HAVE lost control and have been doing so for some time!


But they soon self pityingly bleat 'poor me' & expect empathy when it's them on the receiving end


----------



## simplysardonic

For the animals involved in all this, crossposted from Facebook, let's help keep the innocent safe xx


> PLEASE SHARE - If you are in London, effected by the riots and need a place of safety for your animals please contact [email protected] or call 07899 724 800 or 0844 844 2900 in confidence. posted on behalf of DDA Watch


----------



## suewhite

My OH had to go to Ealing last night to sort out the fire hydrants for the fire brigade,(will put the pics he took on later)and he was shocked alot of the looters were white middle age and upwards people carrying off there spoils one couple had a trolley piled high so its not just the young folk.Afraid we now seem to have a broken society


----------



## Blondie

I have just whizzed my way through this thread and just wanna say I hope all PF members and their familys are safe and keep safe.

I think its a disgrace but something like this has been bubbling for a long time now, and its the usual sociological human behaviour, once one riot happens it somehow, rightly or wronlgy, becomes 'okay' for others to start similar crowd behaviours up and down the country without having any real idea why they are doing this.

I am really quite glad I live where I do, out in the middle of nowhere, far away enough from the local cities, to be involved - at least I hope so!!


----------



## Jenny1966

Watching all this on the news this morning  words fail me.


Have heard that it's all kicked off in Nottingham as well  Does anyone know how bad it is up there, my daughter is there alone and I've not been able to get hold of her. She lives in Lenton.


----------



## suzy93074

simplysardonic said:


> But they soon self pityingly bleat 'poor me' & expect empathy when it's them on the receiving end


I know its unfair  .......but they are selfish and they dont care - we have to look past that right now - and look to the core of the problem ....and that problem is imo about communication between the police and our young adults - it needs addressing .....


----------



## Fleur

I think or at least I hope the lad filming is joking around as to avoid getting beaten up and to be more incognito.

These 'kids' are not part of any protest - they are taking advantage of the fact the police are elsewhere :cursing:

‪Complete and utter chaos on the streets on London‬‏ - YouTube

This just shows how much is just plain greed
London riots: Powerless police let mob seize streets, loot and start fires as violence spreads | Mail Online

This picture just shows how awful it is for the people effected by these yobs


----------



## celicababe1986

prime ministers statement is on


----------



## RockRomantic

celicababe1986 said:


> prime ministers statement is on


i cant watch it :/ keep me updated!


----------



## Fleur

16000 police on the streets tonight in London

I pray all our brave men and women stay safe and can stop the violence.


----------



## JANICE199

Fleur said:


> 16000 police on the streets tonight in London
> 
> I pray all our brave men and women stay safe and can stop the violence.


*I didn't go much on his speech.As for telling everyone there will be 16000 police from across the country in london tonight,well all i can see is these yobs will take the riots elsewhere now.*


----------



## celicababe1986

JANICE199 said:


> *I didn't go much on his speech.As for telling everyone there will be 16000 police from across the country in london tonight,well all i can see is these yobs will take the riots elsewhere now.*


My family that work in Kent police have been called up to help the Met, as has my friend who is in training to be come a special.

this will leave us weaker... and withthe threats over bluewater it is worrying!


----------



## Fleur

> Norman Smith Political correspondent, BBC News Two concrete measures announced by David Cameron - massive increase in police numbers and recall of Parliament. The impression is that the government is being very much led by the police.


BBC News - England riots

Seems that Cameron is being guided by the police.

You can read key quotes from his speech on the bbc web page I've linked


----------



## JANICE199

celicababe1986 said:


> My family that work in Kent police have been called up to help the Met, as has my friend who is in training to be come a special.
> 
> this will leave us weaker... and withthe threats over bluewater it is worrying!


*I can see the likes of Dartford,Medway and down near Dover next on the list.*


----------



## Fleur

It is a worry that police are being pulled away from other areas - let's hope that leave has been cancelled in those areas so there are still good levels of policing across all key areas.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

gorgeous said:


> I agree totally re the loss of manufacturing,,,,but there are jobs out there...people just don't want to do them!


Because they are "Mc Jobs" .... the skills that we did have were lost by our generation because we became lazy and greedy... now its all gone, we expect people to put up with the rubbish that's left and maybe they don't want to.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

suzy93074 said:


> The thing is these yobs have no empathy they have no morals and they just dont care!!! Gang culture has been happening for years I see it everyday where I live and people are scared! communities are not in control anymore the gangs are ...... yes the parents are to blame in a lot of cases letting their kids do what they want and not caring enough - but some just cannot control their kids - they do try - but with all the gang peer pressure if u have kids living in innercity areas its sometimes impossible to avoid your kids getting involved in the wrong crowd - not every parent of these yobs are all gonna be bad - many will be but not all . Im not excusing their behaviour its abhorent and needs stopping BUT this has been coming a long time! and more should have been done to stop it there is contention for many people in inner city areas and unless u live there u have no clue..society on a whole is also to blame imo  the greed, the wanting stuff without working for it the whole  u owe me attitude the media the government the banks all have a part to play! - and the government now need to step up to the plate  allow the police more powers to eradiate these gangs who have taken over and get control back ! because they HAVE lost control and have been doing so for some time!


So you agree that "we" created the problem; that the culture we festered (based on greed) is the route of all this and you acknowledge this has been coming a long time . . but. . .your solution is violent repression ? So you'd find a right wing problem with a right wing solution... what do you think the result would be?

Have a watch...  IMDb - V for Vendetta (2006) . . . its fiction... but could be a documentary if we try to deal with things the way you suggest.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

I really hope and pray that those in the affected areas are ok, my brother lives in london but I dont think they have hit near him yet and I hope they dont 

My parents were in the centre of london for the weekend before, Im thankful that it was the weekend after that it all started but this should never have started at all 

The social networks are being used for evil once again and need shutting down until something can be done to control them better!

Yes I did say evil as what is happening is nothing short of that - mindless, pointless evil!

This country is in enough trouble financially without the major cities businesses being hit like this, if it doesn't end soon this really could be the straw that breaks the camels back for all of us


----------



## Argent

There's a voluntary cleanup crew coming together in Liverpool today. The yobs may have had their fun, but it's only going to bring the good people together stronger. We have such good community spirit in times of need, I'm proud of the good people of this city.


----------



## celicababe1986

JANICE199 said:


> *I can see the likes of Dartford,Medway and down near Dover next on the list.*


I seem to be moving with it, I was house sitting my mums, could see all the fires from croydon, they were looting the argos and burning cars out.

I am back home tonight , In Dartford, I am right in the town! -They are advising everyone to try and stay in after 8, and have all children accounted for! They are expecting it here too


----------



## suzy93074

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you agree that "we" created the problem; that the culture we festered (based on greed) is the route of all this and you acknowledge this has been coming a long time . . but. . .your solution is violent repression ? So you'd find a right wing problem with a right wing solution... what do you think the result would be?
> 
> Have a watch... IMDb - V for Vendetta (2006) . . . its fiction... but could be a documentary if we try to deal with things the way you suggest.


I have not said violence is the answer - if u look further down my posts u will see I talk about "communication" but imo that is something further down the road - (should have been a long time ago really! to have prevented in the first place! ) right now I DO think some considerable force is needed to keep the public safe - because its gone too far.


----------



## manic rose

Argent said:


> There's a voluntary cleanup crew coming together in Liverpool today. The yobs may have had their fun, but it's only going to bring the good people together stronger. We have such good community spirit in times of need, I'm proud of the good people of this city.


saw that on twitter last night and one being organised in London too. give me hope that there are some decent people out there who care about their community


----------



## simplysardonic

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you agree that "we" created the problem; that the culture we festered (based on greed) is the route of all this and you acknowledge this has been coming a long time . . but. . .your solution is violent repression ? So you'd find a right wing problem with a right wing solution... what do you think the result would be?
> 
> Have a watch... IMDb - V for Vendetta (2006) . . . its fiction... but could be a documentary if we try to deal with things the way you suggest.


I don't believe violence is the answer to anything, but how do you reason with the unreasonable, the way they are behaving has been ingrained for so long now that they know no other way
Is there a passive-assertive way of dealing with the rot in society? Can you 'reprogramme' the mindest of these people? Is it even ethical to do so?
How should we deal with it? 
My hubby's convinced that the events since the turn of the millenia are leading up to Armageddon & I'm beginning to believe it
On a less gloomy note, V for Vendetta is a god film


----------



## Fleur

I agree that a lot of people are disillusioned however they cannot justify the actions of the people involved in this destruction.
I don't think the army are the way forward at the moment - I do not want to live in a military state, when military action was taken in Lybia etc we were up in arms. 
If police action is unsuccessful then yes we need to step it up - I think we were taken by suprise at the scale of the riots yesterday, today we are hopefully better prepared.

I don't live in an area of low employment nor do I live in an inner City so I don't think I'm qualified to comment on the difficulties faced by the people and youngsters that do.
There is no gang or knife culture where I live so I stuggle to understand the pressures of the people who live amongst this.

However I don't care who you are or where you live - attacking fire fighters, burning down business and home, damaging cars and stealing is inexcusable :cursing:

The minority as usual are causing problems for the majority of law abiding members of the community.

I do think that as a scociety we need to look at where this country is going - what prospects there are for our young, how to break the dependence on a welfare state and motivate people of all ages to take an active part in their community.


----------



## celicababe1986

Any parent who wakes up to stolen goods in the house has a moral duty to report their child. It can be done anon: 0800 555 111


----------



## Spellweaver

JANICE199 said:


> *And the reason its getting worse is because their are too many dogooders these days.*





Devil-Dogz said:


> so now its the do gooders fault  Theres no excuses Janice.





ClaireLouise said:


> I agree with DD, Its not the dogooder rioting is it? There is no excuse for the behaviour of the people involved. They are just lawless yobs


I think I know what Janice means. After years and years of do-gooders saying you can't discipline children, you have to let children express themselves, you can't punish children, children have rights too and so on and so on, we are left with the kinds of hooligans that do the sorts of things we are witnessing now. They have been brought up in a society that has taught them that they can do whatever they want and get away with it, that _they_ are the most important beings in the world and that they don't need to have respect or regard for anyone else.

Some children have decent parenting, parents who care enough to bring them up properly, to counteract the messages society gives about "do what you want, they can't stop you", to teach them respect for others. _They _won't have been rioting last night. The ones that were rioting will have been the ones without this kind of parenting, the ones who are behaving exactly how society has taught them they can behave.

And the only way to stop this is to go back to disciplining children properly. Allow them to be punished if they misbehave. Teach them that acting wrongly brings consequences they won't like. Allow parents and teachers to mete out fair and just punishment without fear of being sued. Then we might just end up with young adults who would never dream of doing anything like this.


----------



## JANICE199

celicababe1986 said:


> I seem to be moving with it, I was house sitting my mums, could see all the fires from croydon, they were looting the argos and burning cars out.
> 
> I am back home tonight , In Dartford, I am right in the town! -They are advising everyone to try and stay in after 8, and have all children accounted for! They are expecting it here too


*Not good is it? If it was down to me i'd put a curfew in place where ever these problems are.Then anyone on the streets would need a damn good reason for being there.*


----------



## JANICE199

Spellweaver said:


> I think I know what Janice means. After years and years of do-gooders saying you can't discipline children, you have to let children express themselves, you can't punish children, children have rights too and so on and so on, we are left with the kinds of hooligans that do the sorts of things we are witnessing now. They have been brought up in a society that has taught them that they can do whatever they want and get away with it, that _they_ are the most important beings in the world and that they don't need to have respect or regard for anyone else.
> 
> Some children have decent parenting, parents who care enough to bring them up properly, to counteract the messages society gives about "do what you want, they can't stop you", to teach them respect for others. _They _won't have been rioting last night. The ones that were rioting will have been the ones without this kind of parenting, the ones who are behaving exactly how society has taught them they can behave.
> 
> And the only way to stop this is to go back to disciplining children properly. Allow them to be punished if they misbehave. Teach them that acting wrongly brings consequences they won't like. Allow parents and teachers to mete out fair and just punishment without fear of being sued. Then we might just end up with young adults who would never dream of doing anything like this.


*Thankyou, as always you word it better than me.
I've just been on the phone to hubby and we were saying,"how long now have the criminals had the upper hand".What we are seeing now are the consiquences of that.*


----------



## NicoleW

I'm only 21, but even-so, I hate the way kids act. I really do.

When you become a parent you then have a duty to raise you child with good morales, respect, and with some good set of manners.

From the ages of 13 - 16 I was living on the streets, running away, stealing, taking drugs, beat people up "for a laugh", carrying knives/guns etc.

My daughter changed me, as soon as I found out I was pregnant I ended up moving to France to be with my mum, we had a very fragile relationship because of how I was, but she agreed to let me live with her. I quit smoking, stopped doing drugs, and spent 7 months trying to 'find myself'.
I can remember, the moment I saw her and held her, felt her soft skin against mine- it clicked, it put everything into perspective. I remember feeling so overwhelmed at that moment and was constantly saying sorry to my mum for acting how I did, and I could totally see how much I was not only hurting myself and my parents, but hurting other people with my yobbish acts of violence. I vowed to myself that I'll do everything in my power to bring my daughter up with respect for herself, other people and other peoples property/belongings, to raise her with love and kindness and show her how much we can help other people just by doing little things like: Keeping the door open, reaching something for an elderly person.


I am now very involved in my community, I'm a parent forum member for Surestart and I organise day events throughout the area for all families and their children, regardless of age - so they have something to do. I organise and help to find funding for qualifications for parents who are struggling to find work, recently I have organised very successfully I might add the following courses for parents/carers and even young adults:
First Aid
Peadiatric First Aid
Fire Safety
Food Hygiene
Safeguarding Children Level 2

We get the whole community involved in fund-raising to pay for these, nothing is funded by the government.

I think we need MORE people to come together, I'm scared of walking down a street and saying hello to someone incase I get my head bitten off! My partner loves children, but he is scared of smiling to any children outside the house or perhaps throwing them a ball.
I very much dislike living next door to my neighbours not even knowing their name.


**


I am very much convinced, if I hadn't have had Olivia when I was 16, I could very well either be dead, or part of this riot.


----------



## Leah84

celicababe1986 said:


> Any parent who wakes up to stolen goods in the house has a moral duty to report their child. It can be done anon: 0800 555 111


whilst i do hope i`m wrong, i imagine a lot of the parents will probably just tell their kids off whilst setting up the new tv in the living room for themselves 

it shouldn`t shock me but the home secretary has said that they don`t wanna resort to water cannons/plastic bullets/armed forces as she believes these people will wake up today and see the consequences of their actions and it`ll prevent them from causing further chaos and destruction.....and i`m a flying purple giraffe  it`s no wonder these people have no fear of consequences - there isn`t anything to fear!

Nicole, i totally admire you. it takes a lot to change your ways but not only have you done that, you`re also trying to help other kids to do the same. takes a really strong person to be able to do that!


----------



## simplysardonic

NicoleW said:


> I'm only 21, but even-so, I hate the way kids act. I really do.
> 
> When you become a parent you then have a duty to raise you child with good morales, respect, and with some good set of manners.
> 
> From the ages of 13 - 16 I was living on the streets, running away, stealing, taking drugs, beat people up "for a laugh", carrying knives/guns etc.
> 
> My daughter changed me, as soon as I found out I was pregnant I ended up moving to France to be with my mum, we had a very fragile relationship because of how I was, but she agreed to let me live with her. I quit smoking, stopped doing drugs, and spent 7 months trying to 'find myself'.
> I can remember, the moment I saw her and held her, felt her soft skin against mine- it clicked, it put everything into perspective. I remember feeling so overwhelmed at that moment and was constantly saying sorry to my mum for acting how I did, and I could totally see how much I was not only hurting myself and my parents, but hurting other people with my yobbish acts of violence. I vowed to myself that I'll do everything in my power to bring my daughter up with respect for herself, other people and other peoples property/belongings, to raise her with love and kindness and show her how much we can help other people just by doing little things like: Keeping the door open, reaching something for an elderly person.
> 
> I am now very involved in my community, I'm a parent forum member for Surestart and I organise day events throughout the area for all families and their children, regardless of age - so they have something to do. I organise and help to find funding for qualifications for parents who are struggling to find work, recently I have organised very successfully I might add the following courses for parents/carers and even young adults:
> First Aid
> Peadiatric First Aid
> Fire Safety
> Food Hygiene
> Safeguarding Children Level 2
> 
> We get the whole community involved in fund-raising to pay for these, nothing is funded by the government.
> 
> I think we need MORE people to come together, I'm scared of walking down a street and saying hello to someone incase I get my head bitten off! My partner loves children, but he is scared of smiling to any children outside the house or perhaps throwing them a ball.
> I very much dislike living next door to my neighbours not even knowing their name.
> 
> **
> 
> I am very much convinced, if I hadn't have had Olivia when I was 16, I could very well either be dead, or part of this riot.


Good for you for having the strength to turn your life around, I was a hellion when I was teenager but having my children has grounded me, parents have a duty to their kids & society as a whole not just to discipline their children but guide them xxxx


----------



## suzy93074

NicoleW said:


> I'm only 21, but even-so, I hate the way kids act. I really do.
> 
> When you become a parent you then have a duty to raise you child with good morales, respect, and with some good set of manners.
> 
> From the ages of 13 - 16 I was living on the streets, running away, stealing, taking drugs, beat people up "for a laugh", carrying knives/guns etc.
> 
> My daughter changed me, as soon as I found out I was pregnant I ended up moving to France to be with my mum, we had a very fragile relationship because of how I was, but she agreed to let me live with her. I quit smoking, stopped doing drugs, and spent 7 months trying to 'find myself'.
> I can remember, the moment I saw her and held her, felt her soft skin against mine- it clicked, it put everything into perspective. I remember feeling so overwhelmed at that moment and was constantly saying sorry to my mum for acting how I did, and I could totally see how much I was not only hurting myself and my parents, but hurting other people with my yobbish acts of violence. I vowed to myself that I'll do everything in my power to bring my daughter up with respect for herself, other people and other peoples property/belongings, to raise her with love and kindness and show her how much we can help other people just by doing little things like: Keeping the door open, reaching something for an elderly person.
> 
> I am now very involved in my community, I'm a parent forum member for Surestart and I organise day events throughout the area for all families and their children, regardless of age - so they have something to do. I organise and help to find funding for qualifications for parents who are struggling to find work, recently I have organised very successfully I might add the following courses for parents/carers and even young adults:
> First Aid
> Peadiatric First Aid
> Fire Safety
> Food Hygiene
> Safeguarding Children Level 2
> 
> We get the whole community involved in fund-raising to pay for these, nothing is funded by the government.
> 
> I think we need MORE people to come together, I'm scared of walking down a street and saying hello to someone incase I get my head bitten off! My partner loves children, but he is scared of smiling to any children outside the house or perhaps throwing them a ball.
> I very much dislike living next door to my neighbours not even knowing their name.
> 
> **
> 
> I am very much convinced, if I hadn't have had Olivia when I was 16, I could very well either be dead, or part of this riot.


Great post and shows we cannot give up on all young kids out there!!


----------



## celicababe1986

Everyone is at it


----------



## simplysardonic

celicababe1986 said:


> Everyone is at it


hehehehe crossposted that on FB couple of mins ago
clever little gull


----------



## Elmo the Bear

simplysardonic said:


> but how do you reason with the unreasonable, the way they are behaving has been ingrained for so long now that they know no other way


I take it from this you mean the government. You can't "unelect" them because we don't live in a democracy. You can't run against them in their elections unless you can afford to. You can't oppose the changes in legislation because laws are made by an unelected chamber.

How do you reason with the unreasonable?...well if you have no democracy you are only left with insurrection.

------------------

Parents disciplining children? As all of the rot is the parents fault that would be like saying "We've made a mess of everything but if you don't like the mess we've left you, we're going to discipline you"... pretentious or what.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Theres rumours that the riots have made its way down very close to here. I sure hope its just rumours, enough damage has been done already  

- Lowlives.


----------



## manic rose

Leah84 said:


> it shouldn`t shock me but the home secretary has said that they don`t wanna resort to water cannons/plastic bullets/armed forces as *she believes these people will wake up today and see the consequences of their actions and it`ll prevent them from causing further chaos and destruction*.....and i`m a flying purple giraffe  it`s no wonder these people have no fear of consequences - there isn`t anything to fear!


yea right. more likely there wont be riots in certain areas tonight as they have already looted/smashed/burned everything in site and will move to somewhere else to carry out their destruction


----------



## suzy93074

manic rose said:


> yea right. more likely there wont be riots in certain areas tonight as they have already looted/smashed/burned everything in site and will move to somewhere else to carry out their destruction


Yes they will see it as a game ! and try and outsmart the police to go to different areas!!


----------



## JANICE199

*Just been on the latest news,the 26 year old guy that was shot in the riots last night has died.
This has to stop.*


----------



## Devil-Dogz

JANICE199 said:


> *Just been on the latest news,the 26 year old guy that was shot in the riots last night has died.
> This has to stop.*


such a waste


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

celicababe1986 said:


> Any parent who wakes up to stolen goods in the house has a moral duty to report their child. It can be done anon: 0800 555 111


Anon? If it was my kid, I'd march him down the middle of the street to the police station myself and make sure he not only appoligised but worked for free for as long as it took to pay back the damage for the poor business owner even if I had to stand over and watch him for every second of it!

But then again he wouldn't be on the streets at that time of night either so I guess its right when some parents just dont care what their kids are up to or where they are


----------



## RAINYBOW

TBH i would hate to see our streets reduced to a Police State BUT these kids have no respect left for the police but the may have more respect for the army. 

I think an Army "presence" and a curfew may help to bring order. You can't engage with these youths yet, they are high on adrenalin, testosterone and peer pressure. You need to contain, calm and then start talking.

What is the alternative to force ? Let it run it's course  Give them the streets. This is not the actions of the repressed, thats ******, this is lawlessness and thats why force is required.

Go walk up to a group of these thugs and tell them you want to "chat about why they are disolusioned" see how far you get 

Yes they are disengaged with society but that is not necessarily all societies fault, most have chosen to disengage, believed the crap they are fed about what they SHOULD have in life, been force fed materialistic gain as their GOD and this is the result.

I grew up in North London, born in a council house, felt the hardship of unemployment, hunger, had the same education these kids have had, i chose to EXCEED the expectations dealt to me (as did both my siblings) not live up to them. Noone owed me a living, i owed one to myself.


----------



## manic rose

RAINYBOW said:


> Go walk up to a group of these thugs and tell them you want to "chat about why they are disolusioned" see how far you get


just read this on sky news....



> Sky reporter Mark Stone was on the ground in Clapham Junction when he captured video on his mobile phone showing a gang of youths breaking in to shops on Lavender Hill.
> 
> Asking one looter why she was stealing, she told Stone: *"I'm getting my taxes back*."


:cursing:


----------



## celicababe1986

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Anon? If it was my kid, I'd march him down the middle of the street to the police station myself and make sure he not only appoligised but worked for free for as long as it took to pay back the damage for the poor business owner even if I had to stand over and watch him for every second of it!
> 
> But then again he wouldn't be on the streets at that time of night either so I guess its right when some parents just dont care what their kids are up to or where they are


I completly understand what you are saying. But I think this message is for those 'good' parents who have unruly children, so that they can do it without there child knowing it was them....not nice to think about cases where parents are genuinly scared of their teen, but it is happening :crying:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> TBH i would hate to see our streets reduced to a Police State BUT these kids have no respect left for the police but the may have more respect for the army.
> 
> I think an Army "presence" and a curfew may help to bring order. You can't engage with these youths yet, they are high on adrenalin, testosterone and peer pressure. You need to contain, calm and then start talking.
> 
> What is the alternative to force ? Let it run it's course  Give them the streets. This is not the actions of the repressed, thats ******, this is lawlessness and thats why force is required.


Maybe the "kids" could contact the Libyan Interim National Council and ask about some supplies to resist the suppression by their government


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> TBH i would hate to see our streets reduced to a Police State BUT these kids have no respect left for the police but the may have more respect for the army.
> 
> I think an Army "presence" and a curfew may help to bring order. You can't engage with these youths yet, they are high on adrenalin, testosterone and peer pressure. You need to contain, calm and then start talking.
> 
> What is the alternative to force ? Let it run it's course  Give them the streets. This is not the actions of the repressed, thats ******, this is lawlessness and thats why force is required.
> 
> Go walk up to a group of these thugs and tell them you want to "chat about why they are disolusioned" see how far you get
> 
> Yes they are disengaged with society but that is not necessarily all societies fault, most have chosen to disengage, believed the crap they are fed about what they SHOULD have in life, been force fed materialistic gain as their GOD and this is the result.
> 
> I grew up in North London, born in a council house, felt the hardship of unemployment, hunger, had the same education these kids have had, i chose to EXCEED the expectations dealt to me (as did both my siblings) not live up to them. Noone owed me a living, i owed one to myself.


*Rainy this is not a job for the army,and i don't say that easily.If you have the army come in then the message that will send out to these thugs is,the police have lost.And once that happens there will be no going back.
I'm sure most of us have seen hard times and not gone down this route.But imo we had more choices,some of these people have none.
Somebody needs to find out what these people are realy rebeling about,and until they get that sorted out i can't see things getting better.*


----------



## Leah84

manic rose said:


> just read this on sky news....
> 
> :cursing:


probably never paid taxes in her life that one!


----------



## celicababe1986

Bexleyheath have just had a wave of youths come through, the shops have put there shutters down, and police have doubled. Nothing is happening yet, but the atmosphere is tense. Police have advised shops to shut. 

This is from a friend who works up there, there is reports of gangs heading there on fb and twitter!


----------



## manic rose

JANICE199 said:


> Rainy this is not a job for the army,and i don't say that easily.If you have the army come in then the message that will send out to these thugs is,*the police have lost*.And once that happens there will be no going back.


the police have already lost as far as last night is concerned. apparently there was 6,000 police on the streets of London last night to deal with the riots and there will be 16,000 tonight. If increased police numbers tonight can't control it then maybe calling in the army to increase numbers is sensible if not ideal.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Leah84 said:


> probably never paid taxes in her life that one!


Bit like the bloke who runs Sky News then


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Maybe the "kids" could contact the Libyan Interim National Council and ask about some supplies to resist the suppression by their government


I don't agree with your comparison.

What do you think the Government are "supressing" ?? These people are not fighting for a cause, i would have some respect if they were.

These people are not acting on behalf of their communities, they don't have the support of their "people" they are turning against their people. They aren't fighting the establishment they are stoning FireOfficers who are trying to save the lives of people trapped inside buildings they set fire to.

Like i said before this isn't action erupting from a base of intelligence, it's mindless thuggery.


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Rainy this is not a job for the army,and i don't say that easily.If you have the army come in then the message that will send out to these thugs is,the police have lost.And once that happens there will be no going back.
> I'm sure most of us have seen hard times and not gone down this route.But imo we had more choices,some of these people have none.
> Somebody needs to find out what these people are realy rebeling about,and until they get that sorted out i can't see things getting better.*


There is always choice Janice. I am suprised at that statement from you tbh, sounds a bit "doogooderish" to me .

Its too late to try engaging them now, action first, talking later.


----------



## jenny22

just heard on the news that thames valley police were called to a few incidents last night, was that oxford the pics looked a bit like it

jenn


----------



## manic rose

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't agree with your comparison.
> 
> What do you think the Government are "supressing" ?? These people are not fighting for a cause, i would have some respect if they were.
> 
> These people are not acting on behalf of their communities, they don't have the support of their "people" they are turning against their people. They aren't fighting the establishment they are stoning FireOfficers who are trying to save the lives of people trapped inside buildings they set fire to.
> 
> Like i said before this isn't action erupting from a base of intelligence, it's mindless thuggery.


it really annoyed me on the news coverage when some people refered to them as protesters or demonstrators.....what exactly are they protesting against?! I bet if you asked any of them, the vast majority wouldnt be able to give a decent answer.


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> There is always choice Janice. I am suprised at that statement from you tbh, sounds a bit "doogooderish" to me .
> 
> Its too late to try engaging them now, action first, talking later.


*Trust me i'm far from trying to be a dogooder..Think back to the troubles in NI how many years did that take to sort out?
Reading between the lines it seems to me the most important thing this goverment are interested in at the moment is getting London looking good again ready for next year.
If they gave as much thought to joe public we might not be in this mess.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jenny22 said:


> just heard on the news that thames valley police were called to a few incidents last night, was that oxford the pics looked a bit like it
> 
> jenn


Where can I find the pics. ?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Have'nt seen if this has been posted - petition!

Convicted London rioters should loose all benefits. - e-petitions


----------



## owieprone

JANICE199 said:


> *Rainy this is not a job for the army,and i don't say that easily.If you have the army come in then the message that will send out to these thugs is,the police have lost.And once that happens there will be no going back.
> I'm sure most of us have seen hard times and not gone down this route.But imo we had more choices,some of these people have none.
> Somebody needs to find out what these people are realy rebeling about,and until they get that sorted out i can't see things getting better.*


no no, the police can't cope because of labours cut backs and now the coalitions cutbacks of police #s

the army would bolster the police and give them the much needed backup and breaks they deserve.

the army are also less tolerant, have longer truncheons and don't have 54 year old women who can't finish the riot-run in time and then complain to THE DAILYMAIL about sex discrimination instead of dealing with HER lack of fitness and ability, they also won't ask for overtime.

the police are held back by inexperience and lack of numbers.. with the army giving them a hand they'll sort it out quicker have more police about to do actual arrests withouth having to run for their lives.. give the fire and ambulance crews much needed security etc.

they need to be called in as we're footing the bill, we should be using ALL our resources.. the message will be we won't take this **** anymore.

btw.. my boss has just seen a water cannon being loaded on to a flat bed... 
Londoners if you hadn't decided to do this already.. stay in... it's going to rain abit tnite.


----------



## Leah84

Devil-Dogz said:


> Have'nt seen if this has been posted - petition!
> 
> Convicted London rioters should loose all benefits. - e-petitions


i have signed it but in all honesty i think it`ll fall on deaf ears, if anything they`ll probably give them a benefit increase since they`re so hard done by


----------



## manic rose

just found this online

00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



> As looters and rioters smashed up shops, looted and fought with police in Camden Town, Philippa Morgan-Walker, 25 and her husband, Jonny Walker, 31, made tea for the police who were protecting their street. Some of the officers had been on duty for more than 30 hours.


Such an English thing to do!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

celicababe1986 said:


> I completly understand what you are saying. But I think this message is for those 'good' parents who have unruly children, so that they can do it without there child knowing it was them....not nice to think about cases where parents are genuinly scared of their teen, but it is happening :crying:


I have one of these "violent little emporers" At the age of 5 he was suspended for kicking a teacher - he's now 11 and hopefully starting to turn a corner but over the years he's hit me, kicked me, bitten me, punched me, threatened me with a knife, thrown an array of things at me (including his newborn sister!) still swears at me on a regular basis - his dad doesn't help as he lets him do what he wants when he wants but thats a whole other story!

Its not been easy over the years and ive got the scars to prove it but Im not gonna give up and I'll be damned if I let him turn into one of these thugs thats currently runnin amuck about the country!

You only become scared of your children if you allow yourself to be and I dont care if he grows up to be 6ft6 and built like a brick s""thouse, I will NOT be scared of my own child and he definately knows it now he's getting older!


----------



## RockRomantic

manic rose said:


> just found this online
> 
> 00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Such an English thing to do!


oh i love this! how sweet


----------



## Devil-Dogz

manic rose said:


> just found this online
> 
> 00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Such an English thing to do!


nice to see theres still some decent people about!


----------



## JANICE199

owieprone said:


> no no, the police can't cope because of labours cut backs and now the coalitions cutbacks of police #s
> 
> the army would bolster the police and give them the much needed backup and breaks they deserve.
> 
> the army are also less tolerant, have longer truncheons and don't have 54 year old women who can't finish the riot-run in time and then complain to THE DAILYMAIL about sex discrimination instead of dealing with HER lack of fitness and ability, they also won't ask for overtime.
> 
> the police are held back by inexperience and lack of numbers.. with the army giving them a hand they'll sort it out quicker have more police about to do actual arrests withouth having to run for their lives.. give the fire and ambulance crews much needed security etc.
> 
> they need to be called in as we're footing the bill, we should be using ALL our resources.. the message will be we won't take this **** anymore.
> 
> btw.. my boss has just seen a water cannon being loaded on to a flat bed...
> Londoners if you hadn't decided to do this already.. stay in... it's going to rain abit tnite.


*Oh its labours fault. Strange how when they were in we didn't see all this.And correct me if i'm wrong but didn't Cameron say he was cutting the number of police?
As for water cannons they have already said they won't be of any use in this sittuation.Plus we don't have any on the mainland,they are all in Ireland.*


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

i like the way they are using a riot shield as a tray - now thats the true british way


----------



## RAINYBOW

What really gets my goat is we have a right to peaceful protest in this country and that right is being gradually chipped away at year after year then these morons who have no political agenda, no cause, no justification for their actions erode that right by trampling all over it and you watch how this situation will be used in the future to quash peaceful protests, as if the anti Terrorism laws haven't done enough damage


----------



## simplysardonic

manic rose said:


> just found this online
> 
> 00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Such an English thing to do!


Now that's just lovely


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Now this is a good idea :lol:

Twitter>"Emmar75 Emma Round
@SeanBoscott if it happens again tonight spray the little darlings with dye. We'd all be able to see those involved."


----------



## Mr Gizmo

owieprone said:


> no no, the police can't cope because of labours cut backs and now the coalitions cutbacks of police #s
> 
> the army would bolster the police and give them the much needed backup and breaks they deserve.
> 
> the army are also less tolerant, have longer truncheons and don't have 54 year old women who can't finish the riot-run in time and then complain to THE DAILYMAIL about sex discrimination instead of dealing with HER lack of fitness and ability, they also won't ask for overtime.
> 
> the police are held back by inexperience and lack of numbers.. with the army giving them a hand they'll sort it out quicker have more police about to do actual arrests withouth having to run for their lives.. give the fire and ambulance crews much needed security etc.
> 
> they need to be called in as we're footing the bill, we should be using ALL our resources.. the message will be we won't take this **** anymore.
> 
> btw.. my boss has just seen a water cannon being loaded on to a flat bed... Londoners if you hadn't decided to do this already.. stay in... it's going to rain abit tnite.


Where is that then because as far I knew the only water cannons are in Northern Ireland ?
Do the military have any more power than the police or is it just to increase the numbers ?


----------



## manic rose

Mr Giz said:


> Do the military have any more power than the police or is it just to increase the numbers ?


think it would be purely to increase numbers


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

CelicaBabe have you heard from your pregnant friend? Is she ok?


----------



## abbiechi

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Now this is a good idea :lol:
> 
> Twitter>"Emmar75 Emma Round
> @SeanBoscott if it happens again tonight spray the little darlings with dye. We'd all be able to see those involved."


Such a good idea.


----------



## manic rose

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Now this is a good idea :lol:
> 
> Twitter>"Emmar75 Emma Round
> @SeanBoscott if it happens again tonight spray the little darlings with dye. We'd all be able to see those involved."


:lol: have an image of all the rioters looking like this!


----------



## celicababe1986

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> CelicaBabe have you heard from your pregnant friend? Is she ok?


Thank you for your concern. Her bro made it over to her eventually last night, she was very scared! Thankfully not harmed!

My town, crayford and bexleyheath are in process of shutting up shop and putting shutters down :nonod:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

manic rose said:


> :lol: have an image of all the rioters looking like this!


:lol: :lol: :lol: No fake alibi would ever stand up in court :lol:


----------



## Leah84

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Now this is a good idea :lol:
> 
> Twitter>"Emmar75 Emma Round
> @SeanBoscott if it happens again tonight spray the little darlings with dye. We'd all be able to see those involved."


after all the pain and destruction they`ve caused i`m half tempted to say screw the dye and use ultra strong mace instead. these people aren`t human :cursing: but i won`t say that as then that`d make us just as bad as them


----------



## jenny22

mr giz it was on the 1pm news on bbc one it showed a chicken takeaway that looked like the bottom of george street. having said that they do all look alike I know, but it was the little bit they showed that did look familiar.

jenn


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Okay,thanks I'm at work but i'll turn a TV on here and see if I can catch the news.


----------



## MoggyBaby

A spot of cross-posting from the other thread.....

I can't get over just how short-sighted some people are by blaming the government for this problem.

Perhaps if they could stretch their memories back more than 18 months to the previous caretakers of the country, they might be closer to identifing the real villans of the situation.

If the Labour govt hadn't spent the best part of 15 years giving benefits out to all who asked, and allowed far too many people to believe that the world owed them a living but instead, had made them get off their lazy hearses, go out and get a job and earn their way in the world, then there would too many people busy working and with no time on their hands to go out rioting. There would be more people earning their own wage and appreciating how hard they worked to get it. 

If the previous govt had put a restriction on the amount of Eastern Europeans allowed to come and work in the country - instead of leaving the doors wide open for them all to arrive carte blanche - there WOULD have been jobs available for young school leavers to go into. THEY would then have been too busy to go out rioting. If the previous govt hadn't brought in stupid, senseless red tape, there would be more police on the streets rather than stuck behind desks writing reports. 

I do not think that this current govt is the best thing since sliced bread but I DO appreciate that it is going to take more than 18 months to clean up 15 years of Labour manure.

I'm sorry but it is the truth. These riots are a result of poor discipline, ferel youths, and a 'must have it NOW' society. It takes more than 18 months to produce that.


----------



## abbiechi

Just wanted to post this from FB



> Message to all the rioters: You want to be big men and fight to the death, well get your sorry little arses on the next plane to Afghanistan and stand alongside real men, they're called soldiers and they are fighting a war unlike you bunch of pathetic wastes of space!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Leah84 said:


> after all the pain and destruction they`ve caused i`m half tempted to say screw the dye and use ultra strong mace instead. these people aren`t human :cursing: but i won`t say that as then that`d make us just as bad as them


Yes its tempting but I do like the dye idea, there is no getting out of it by playing the "it wasn't me it was my cousin or you just picking on me cus im asian/black and you lot think we all look alike" etc etc

...well yeah all the loser rioting scum would look alike then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GillyR

Brum was awful last night, the closed off all the roads it was mayhem to get home.

I was so mad, some guy from 'the right to riot' group or something like that was saying he had sympathy with the youths :cursing: .....pratt.

I wasnt just kids, my bet is the persons mater minding it, are a lot older :cursing: 

I remember the handsworth riots in the 80's....not good at all.....and you know something, i can not even recall what it was all about...just senseless.
The country is struggling enough without this self inflicting damage.

Water spray the lot of them.


----------



## manic rose

how brilliant is this?! a pic from the clean up in london










now that is real community spirit


----------



## Leah84

they`d probably claim they were fleeing the area and got caught in the dye spray  think the only way to deal with it now that it`s got out of hand is with sheer force, even in one area as it`ll send the message out to the rest to retreat then they can start working on the smaller scale things


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Yes its tempting but I do like the dye idea, there is no getting out of it by playing the "it wasn't me it was my cousin or you just picking on me cus im asian/black and you lot think we all look alike" etc etc
> 
> ...well yeah all the loser rioting scum would look alike then :lol: :lol: :lol:


Whilst it does make sense and a good idea you will always get some innocent bystanders sprayed and tarred with the same brush.


----------



## owieprone

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh its labours fault. Strange how when they were in we didn't see all this.And correct me if i'm wrong but didn't Cameron say he was cutting the number of police?
> As for water cannons they have already said they won't be of any use in this sittuation.Plus we don't have any on the mainland,they are all in Ireland.*


did i say it was their fault there were riots??

no i said the coppers can't cope because their numbers have been drastically cut back by this and the last gov so there aren't enough of them to deal with anything on this scale.. even if it had just stayed in tottenham.

they have been forced to call in police from surrounding counties to deal with the problems in london.

THAT is what i was on about.. didn't say anything about it being the govs fault cos some heedtheba's want to destroy someone elses life.


----------



## XxZoexX

Just seen some footage of young girls who were involved saying "the riots are against the rich.. thats the shops innit..." Yeah cos the people who work in them shops are all so rich? Oh and they hope itll happen again tonight, Why cos theyve now planned a route for there shopping list?
FFS Its just a bunch of scroats jumping on the bandwagon.. Im all for people protesting and standing for what they believe in but this is so far away from that.


----------



## suewhite

I think they are getting far to much publcity on the media which they must be loving, and far to much information of where the police will be tonight 16000 police in london what happens to the rest of the country


----------



## gorgeous

the riots are spreading everywhere - happening in parts of Northants now...

Bloomin ironic as police from this County have been sent to London!

When will it stop?


----------



## Dante

My friend lives in Vauxhall, on the same road where they rioted Clapham Junction last night. She's been sent home from work today and is currently locked up in her flat.. Told her to get on the next train out of Euston and get to mine if she needs to, only a stop away. 

Damn low life scum.. If this isn't another reason to shorten summer holidays, I don't know what is!


----------



## RAINYBOW

XxZoexX said:


> Just seen some footage of young girls who were involved saying "the riots are against the rich.. thats the shops innit..." Yeah cos the people who work in them shops are all so rich? Oh and they hope itll happen again tonight, Why cos theyve now planned a route for there shopping list?
> FFS Its just a bunch of scroats jumping on the bandwagon.. Im all for people protesting and standing for what they believe in but this is so far away from that.


This is the clip, i just saw it myself. What total morons. Anyone saying these people have any sort of relevant "point" to make are as stupid as they are.

Errrr rich  for owning a business, working hard, contributing to the taxes that pay for thir sorry arses :cursing:WTF !!!! They didnt even know whho the Government were 

BBC News - London rioters: &#039;Showing the rich we do what we want&#039;


----------



## suzy93074

suewhite said:


> I think they are getting far to much publcity on the media which they must be loving, and far to much information of where the police will be tonight 16000 police in london what happens to the rest of the country


Have to agree with u there Sue - the media is feeding their egos and letting them know what the police are planning!!! :cursing:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't agree with your comparison.
> 
> What do you think the Government are "supressing" ?? These people are not fighting for a cause, i would have some respect if they were.
> 
> These people are not acting on behalf of their communities, they don't have the support of their "people" they are turning against their people. They aren't fighting the establishment they are stoning FireOfficers who are trying to save the lives of people trapped inside buildings they set fire to.
> 
> Like i said before this isn't action erupting from a base of intelligence, it's mindless thuggery.


They are suppressing their own people - the suppressed don't need a cause, who says they do? I'm not defending the actions of those who are rioting but that simply means their insurrection is directionless not inappropriate.

People fought for a cause - over a million in mass peaceful demonstrations.. result?... nothing, there's your democracy in action. Trades Unions taking action to stop the mindless mass unemployment caused by cuts... result?... nothing and the unelected law makers start to change the laws to stop Trades Unions defending jobs (trying think which was the last Government to do this??) History dictates this (the riots) was next ... just because they're not waving anti government banners doesn't mean this isn't simply a reaction.

So we do what we always do - The Daily Mail, Sky et al will doubtless blame it all on illegal immigrants / spongers / the lazy unemployed who should "get on their bike / <insert right wing reactionary cliché here> and we'll all cheer when the army and police use water canon and baton rounds. They'll lock up hundreds of people and we'll all sit around satisfied at a job well done....

...... and we'll get more unemployment, more taxes to pay off the debts of the banks, more controls over our "freedoms", more suppression etc etc etc...

.... and when we're so down trodden as to think, "hang on, this isn't fair. Why are we living such a poor existence when the banks and financial leeches (and their politician lackeys) are doing so well".... whose going to stand up and fight back?.....


----------



## XxZoexX

RAINYBOW said:


> This is the clip, i just saw it myself. What total morons. Anyone saying these people have any sort of relevant "point" to make are as stupid as they are.
> 
> Errrr rich  for owning a business, working hard, contributing to the taxes that pay for thir sorry arses :cursing:WTF !!!! They didnt even know whho the Government were
> 
> BBC News - London rioters: 'Showing the rich we do what we want'


Its an absolute joke.. 
I actually expected some civil unrest to happen, have done for a while but i thought it would be something with a point.. Not this

ETA My OH works with MCR Council they've recived tip offs that something will occur tonight and have also spoken to a friend whos son went into town and came straight home as trouble was happening. Dont know exactly what tho. That could be a high level of police.
People stay safe xx


----------



## Elmo the Bear

XxZoexX said:


> Just seen some footage of young girls who were involved saying "the riots are against the rich.. thats the shops innit..." Yeah cos the people who work in them shops are all so rich?.


I've not seen the clip but would imagine she was referring to those who own the shop, not those who work in it.


----------



## Aurelia

Boris just made a complete hash of talking to the people. 

I do see this getting much worse before it gets better unfortunately.

Think I just saw a message go across the bottom of the screen on Sky news about Blackberry suspending service tonight? Maybe Twitter and the likes should do the same?

Also just seeing that a man in his 60's is critically ill after clashes with rioters


----------



## Elmo the Bear

XxZoexX said:


> Its an absolute joke..
> I actually expected some civil unrest to happen, have done for a while but i thought it would be something with a point.. Not this


Why do yo think it doesn't have a point. Is it only politics students with the ability to articulate their view, that can riot? The point of unrest and anarchy is exactly that. When the students demonstration took place in London the misunderstanding of most (including the BBC) was clear... the correspondent said that a Police statement read...

" we have not yet found out how these anarchists are organising themselves"

... what....??????????


----------



## suewhite

Elmo the Bear said:


> I've not seen the clip but would imagine she was referring to those who own the shop, not those who work in it.


But if they are prepared to work there sock off and take the risk of having a business why should'nt they benefit


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> They are suppressing their own people - the suppressed don't need a cause, who says they do? I'm not defending the actions of those who are rioting but that simply means their insurrection is directionless not inappropriate.
> 
> People fought for a cause - over a million in mass peaceful demonstrations.. result?... nothing, there's your democracy in action. Trades Unions taking action to stop the mindless mass unemployment caused by cuts... result?... nothing and the unelected law makers start to change the laws to stop Trades Unions defending jobs (trying think which was the last Government to do this??) History dictates this (the riots) was next ... just because they're not waving anti government banners doesn't mean this isn't simply a reaction.
> 
> So we do what we always do - The Daily Mail, Sky et al will doubtless blame it all on illegal immigrants / spongers / the lazy unemployed who should "get on their bike / <insert right wing reactionary cliché here> and we'll all cheer when the army and police use water canon and baton rounds. They'll lock up hundreds of people and we'll all sit around satisfied at a job well done....
> 
> ...... and we'll get more unemployment, more taxes to pay off the debts of the banks, more controls over our "freedoms", more suppression etc etc etc...
> 
> .... and when we're so down trodden as to think, "hang on, this isn't fair. Why are we living such a poor existence when the banks and financial leeches (and their politician lackeys) are doing so well".... whose going to stand up and fight back?.....


So whats your answer ??

I don t disagree with the sentiment, infact i agree with alot of what you say, if you check back i posted about how this will just be used to further erode our rights but we cannot have a situation where we give our streets to these feral children and i dont pay for the police and the army to have to go out and stand up to these morons myself. We have laws in this country and those laws should be enforced.

I do however accept that society has to look deeply into itself and acknowledge the contributions it makes to these peoples discontent, the ugly face of commercialism. I despair at trying to turn the tide though, there are generations to contend with now who believe that happiness lies in owning an I phone, the right trainers and a gun


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Aurelia said:


> Think I just saw a message go across the bottom of the screen on Sky news about Blackberry suspending service tonight? Maybe Twitter and the likes should do the same?


Blackberry also said they'd "help the Police".... you mean??... phone hacking.. isn't that illegal? (or is it only illegal if you do it against rich people?)


----------



## suzy93074

Im dreading going home thru nottm city centre - Zoe just saw ur thread stay safe hun - and everyone it could happen anywhere tonight xxx


----------



## XxZoexX

Elmo the Bear said:


> I've not seen the clip but would imagine she was referring to those who own the shop, not those who work in it.


But the majority of people who own these high street shops/takeaways/cars arnt rich.. Or the big chains are so rich that this wont affect them. Its the joe public, there neighbours/family/friends who are being affected when theres no jobs to return to.


----------



## welshjet

Fleur said:


> I think or at least I hope the lad filming is joking around as to avoid getting beaten up and to be more incognito.
> 
> These 'kids' are not part of any protest - they are taking advantage of the fact the police are elsewhere :cursing:
> 
> ‪Complete and utter chaos on the streets on London‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> This just shows how much is just plain greed
> London riots: Powerless police let mob seize streets, loot and start fires as violence spreads | Mail Online
> 
> This picture just shows how awful it is for the people effected by these yobs


Oh my god, those poor poor.people how frightened they must have been



Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I really hope and pray that those in the affected areas are ok, my brother lives in london but I dont think they have hit near him yet and I hope they dont
> 
> My parents were in the centre of london for the weekend before, Im thankful that it was the weekend after that it all started but this should never have started at all
> 
> The social networks are being used for evil once again and need shutting down until something can be done to control them better!
> 
> Yes I did say evil as what is happening is nothing short of that - mindless, pointless evil!
> 
> This country is in enough trouble financially without the major cities businesses being hit like this, if it doesn't end soon this really could be the straw that breaks the camels back for all of us


I agree with you, people should now right from wrong no matter what background, ethnic status, this is so wrong



NicoleW said:


> I'm only 21, but even-so, I hate the way kids act. I really do.
> 
> When you become a parent you then have a duty to raise you child with good morales, respect, and with some good set of manners.
> 
> From the ages of 13 - 16 I was living on the streets, running away, stealing, taking drugs, beat people up "for a laugh", carrying knives/guns etc.
> 
> My daughter changed me, as soon as I found out I was pregnant I ended up moving to France to be with my mum, we had a very fragile relationship because of how I was, but she agreed to let me live with her. I quit smoking, stopped doing drugs, and spent 7 months trying to 'find myself'.
> I can remember, the moment I saw her and held her, felt her soft skin against mine- it clicked, it put everything into perspective. I remember feeling so overwhelmed at that moment and was constantly saying sorry to my mum for acting how I did, and I could totally see how much I was not only hurting myself and my parents, but hurting other people with my yobbish acts of violence. I vowed to myself that I'll do everything in my power to bring my daughter up with respect for herself, other people and other peoples property/belongings, to raise her with love and kindness and show her how much we can help other people just by doing little things like: Keeping the door open, reaching something for an elderly person.
> 
> I am now very involved in my community, I'm a parent forum member for Surestart and I organise day events throughout the area for all families and their children, regardless of age - so they have something to do. I organise and help to find funding for qualifications for parents who are struggling to find work, recently I have organised very successfully I might add the following courses for parents/carers and even young adults:
> First Aid
> Peadiatric First Aid
> Fire Safety
> Food Hygiene
> Safeguarding Children Level 2
> 
> We get the whole community involved in fund-raising to pay for these, nothing is funded by the government.
> 
> I think we need MORE people to come together, I'm scared of walking down a street and saying hello to someone incase I get my head bitten off! My partner loves children, but he is scared of smiling to any children outside the house or perhaps throwing them a ball.
> I very much dislike living next door to my neighbours not even knowing their name.
> 
> **
> 
> I am very much convinced, if I hadn't have had Olivia when I was 16, I could very well either be dead, or part of this riot.


Well done you. I hope you can look back and be proud of yourself xxx

Whatever happens, i just hope both sides of the government work together on this and ots not a slag off and blame game.

The man who was shot in the car has now died, how many more will there be, whoever he his, my thoughts go out to his family.

I am also thinking if all the good and 'normal people' and hope they stay safe and esoecially to our brave policemen and emergency services and not forgetting the police horses and dogs, xxx


----------



## manic rose

suzy93074 said:


> Im dreading going home thru nottm city centre - Zoe just saw ur thread stay safe hun - and everyone it could happen anywhere tonight xxx


(((hugs))) saw there was a bit of trouble in nottingham last night too - cars damaged, trying to break into the victoria centre shops. luckily didnt get too bad.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Blackberry also said they'd "help the Police".... you mean??... phone hacking.. isn't that illegal? (or is it only illegal if you do it against rich people?)


Where do you live Elmo ??


----------



## gorgeous

We need rich people in this country - we need their entrepenurial skills, we need them to employ people, we need their taxes,,,,,


----------



## Aurelia

Elmo the Bear said:


> Blackberry also said they'd "help the Police".... you mean??... phone hacking.. isn't that illegal? (or is it only illegal if you do it against rich people?)


I read last night that BBM had been directly warned if they gave out information to police they would be sorry ... so maybe they have changed tact and are now considering suspension of their service tonight. That's not hacking anyone, just stopping anyone from using their phones.


----------



## XxZoexX

Elmo the Bear said:


> Why do yo think it doesn't have a point. Is it only politics students with the ability to articulate their view, that can riot? The point of unrest and anarchy is exactly that. When the students demonstration took place in London the misunderstanding of most (including the BBC) was clear... the correspondent said that a Police statement read...
> 
> " we have not yet found out how these anarchists are organising themselves"
> 
> ... what....??????????


What i meant when i said had a point is a unified reason to be out there to create change.. Like i said im all for freedom of speech and peaceful protest.. This is just chaos and theft. 
I dont recall saying anything about having to be educated


----------



## suzy93074

manic rose said:


> (((hugs))) saw there was a bit of trouble in nottingham last night too - cars damaged, trying to break into the victoria centre shops. luckily didnt get too bad.


Yep in ST Anns where I live there was a lot of damage but hopefully they wont progress tonight! - there or anywhere lets hope the police get it all under control for evryones sake


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Aurelia said:


> Sky news about Blackberry suspending service tonight? Maybe Twitter and the likes should do the same?


I got a broadcast through to my phone saying the same about BBM - Think their trying to stop people 'planning', its so quick to send as BBM broadcast - I think some believe such services have been used to spread the word. Good call to suspend the services if you ask me!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

XxZoexX said:


> But the majority of people who own these high street shops/takeaways/cars arnt rich.. Or the big chains are so rich that this wont affect them. Its the joe public, there neighbours/family/friends who are being affected when theres no jobs to return to.


And lets not forget that some of these places have people living above the shop,takeaway ECT.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Devil-Dogz said:


> I got a broadcast through to my phone saying the same about BBM - Think their trying to stop people 'planning', its so quick to send as BBM broadcast - I think some believe such services have been used to spread the word. Good call to suspend the services if you ask me!


Lets also not foget that BBM in untraceable where as twitter and FB are.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Devil-Dogz said:


> I got a broadcast through to my phone saying the same about BBM - Think their trying to stop people 'planning', its so quick to send as BBM broadcast - I think some believe such services have been used to spread the word. Good call to suspend the services if you ask me!


Which in one way is good but what about the innocent people that only have a blackberry to contact out for help?


----------



## JANICE199

*Oh my oh my..None so blind that cannot see comes to mind.Reading some of the comments on here has just shown me that some so like to bury their heads.And then they wonder why this has happend?*


----------



## XxZoexX

suzy93074 said:


> Im dreading going home thru nottm city centre - Zoe just saw ur thread stay safe hun - and everyone it could happen anywhere tonight xxx


Thanks hun.. and you. Luckily (i think) im not in a target area and definatly wont be ventureing into the city centre.
But my kids are on estate lockdown. No way are they going far while theres even a remote possiblity of trouble.


----------



## suzy93074

XxZoexX said:


> Thanks hun.. and you. Luckily (i think) im not in a target area and definatly wont be ventureing into the city centre.
> But my kids are on estate lockdown. No way are they going far while theres even a remote possiblity of trouble.


God yeah keep them safe hun xxxx((())))


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh my oh my..None so blind that cannot see comes to mind.Reading some of the comments on here has just shown me that some so like to bury their heads.And then they wonder why this has happend?*


What's your solution then Janice ?


----------



## gorgeous

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh my oh my..None so blind that cannot see comes to mind.Reading some of the comments on here has just shown me that some so like to bury their heads.And then they wonder why this has happend?*


Sorry Janice but don't understand what you are saying. Who is burying their heads in their hands?

And who is wondering why this has happened? Sorry but a bit confused


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Which in one way is good but what about the innocent people that only have a blackberry to contact out for help?


I think its only the BB chat their going to be disabling? So you could still use your mobie as normal.


----------



## Aurelia

If it takes bringing the army in to stop this that is what needs to be done IMO. People are not only losing everything they own, but people are now being killed, stabbed and terrorised. It will get much worse if they don't stop it today.


----------



## XxZoexX

See i get why its kicked off so easily and as said before if there was a properly organised protest against the **** way were treated in this country i would be there in a shot.. I think the majority of people feel disconnected and unheard however i dont think this is the way to get anyone to listen


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Devil-Dogz said:


> I think its only the BB chat their going to be disabling? So you could still use your mobie as normal.


Oh thats ok then! as long as it doesn't leave people vunerable then Im all for it - its through the social things that they have managed to do as much damage as they have!


----------



## manic rose

my brother lives up in liverpool, fairly close to the centre, so was quite worried when heard that there had been trouble up there  luckily where he lives wasn't caught up in it and he's fine but is scary stuff. makes me glad I live somewhere fairly rural.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Oh thats ok then! as long as it doesn't leave people vunerable then Im all for it - its through the social things that they have managed to do as much damage as they have!


I agree FB, Twitter, BB Chat ect' its an easy way to send a mass message out, spreads the word in seconds, and gets across to hundreds - scary really.


----------



## catz4m8z

Oh wow..Ive only just caught up on all of this, Ive been in my own media free bubble for the past 24hrs! (think Id like to go back actually).
Im sure there are plenty of sociologists who could have predicted this kind of behaviour. It has probably been perculating for decades, both with the general state of the country and the western world as a whole. 
We cant even punish these criminals as they deserve in case we infringe on their human rights either.
(makes me glad I dont live anywhere near a high street though). Lets hope everyone stays safe...


----------



## gorgeous

catz4m8z said:


> Oh wow..Ive only just caught up on all of this, Ive been in my own media free bubble for the past 24hrs! (think Id like to go back actually).
> Im sure there are plenty of sociologists who could have predicted this kind of behaviour. It has probably been perculating for decades, both with the general state of the country and the western world as a whole.
> We cant even punish these criminals as they deserve in case we infringe on their human rights either.
> (makes me glad I dont live anywhere near a high street though). Lets hope everyone stays safe...


But once they have finished on the high streets, where will they target next?


----------



## Guest

It's made itself here to Manchester.:crying: it's here in Manchester now started in town moved to Trafford road I think it was now me and my lot are worried it could move closer. looks like it's our turn.


----------



## Fleur

Has anyone seen this blog yet?

He's appealing to people to post pictures of looting and for everyone to come forward and identify them

Catch A Looter


----------



## Aurelia

Why oh why are the Met giving statements out that parts of London will be unguarded tonight? Are they completely nuts!?


It's good to know that the Met are looking at opening 'mothballed' custody suits ready for tonight though.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Trouble starting in nottingham again, over a car accident of all things apparently


----------



## Aurelia

gorgeous said:


> But once they have finished on the high streets, where will they target next?


Gorgeous, unfortunately things have already escalated there too ... many reports last night of people being burgled while asleep in their beds!


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> What's your solution then Janice ?


A good start would be to find out why the people feel this way.But for the goverment once again that would be too easy and may just mess up their plans.
how many people have posted on this forum saying how unfair THIS goverment have been?But now the sh*t has hit the fan,people seem confused.
*For a start when the guy was shot,the family should have had their questions answerd,but not suprising they were'nt.Now i know whats going on now has nothing to do with that sittuation.But the police and the powers that be HAVE to take some responciblity for whats going on now.
If i had my way,the questions the family wanted WOULD have been answerd.
The scum that are causing all this unrest would have had,at least tear gas used on them.And all those involved should be made to pay for what they have done..And yes i'm aware that most of them are probably those that have never done a days work in their lives.So i would,1 either ball and chain them and make sure they worked back in THEIR communities,2nd bring back the old fashioed stocks to show them off for the mindless and selfish gits they are...But we all know that won't happen,because THEY have rights.*


----------



## manic rose

Aurelia said:


> Why oh why are the Met giving statements out that parts of London will be unguarded tonight? Are they completely nuts!?


your kidding?!  thats pretty much saying to the rioters "go to these areas, you can do what you like there".....unless its reverse physiology and those areas will have loads of police and they want the rioters to go there?


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelia said:


> Gorgeous, unfortunately things have already escalated there too ... many reports last night of people being burgled while asleep in their beds!


What pondlife they must be....seriously if I had a rifle I would shoot them!


----------



## XxZoexX

I couldnt sleep last night.. I mean your gonna get opportunists who realise that there are no police around the streets and start on houses


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Aurelia said:


> *Why oh why are the Met giving statements out that parts of London will be unguarded tonight? Are they completely nuts!?*
> It's good to know that the Met are looking at opening 'mothballed' custody suits ready for tonight though.


I would like to think it's a double bluff,but I don't think their that smart.


----------



## gorgeous

Maybe it is an undercover message to 'civilians' to protect the places that the Met won't be.....


----------



## manic rose

gorgeous said:


> Maybe it is an undercover message to 'civilians' to protect the places that the Met won't be.....


I hope not else theres going to be chaos and injuries


----------



## XxZoexX

Just saw this on FB

‪16 YEAR OLD GIRL BATTERED BY TOTTENHAM RIOT POLICE - THIS IS WHAT STARTED IT ALL!‬‏ - YouTube

I cant really make much out tho


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> A good start would be to find out why the people feel this way.But for the goverment once again that would be too easy and may just mess up their plans.
> how many people have posted on this forum saying how unfair THIS goverment have been?But now the sh*t has hit the fan,people seem confused.
> *For a start when the guy was shot,the family should have had their questions answerd,but not suprising they were'nt.Now i know whats going on now has nothing to do with that sittuation.But the police and the powers that be HAVE to take some responciblity for whats going on now.
> If i had my way,the questions the family wanted WOULD have been answerd.
> The scum that are causing all this unrest would have had,at least tear gas used on them.And all those involved should be made to pay for what they have done..And yes i'm aware that most of them are probably those that have never done a days work in their lives.So i would,1 either ball and chain them and make sure they worked back in THEIR communities,2nd bring back the old fashioed stocks to show them off for the mindless and selfish gits they are...But we all know that won't happen,because THEY have rights.*


How does any of this equate to members burying heads etc ??

Just because people could see this coming doesn't mean it's not shocking.

Did you watch this link

‪Get Real Rioters - amazing speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of Hackney riots‬‏ - YouTube

This woman lives in her community, she knows these "kids", she understands their issues and she thinks they are wrong. She isn't making excuses for them, she tells it like it is.

It's all very well us commentating on this largely unaffected by it but this woman is in the middle of it.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

XxZoexX said:


> But the majority of people who own these high street shops/takeaways/cars arnt rich.. Or the big chains are so rich that this wont affect them. Its the joe public, there neighbours/family/friends who are being affected when theres no jobs to return to.


I beg to differ. The majority of the buildings are owned by large organisations. The shops may be leased by "joe (or josephine) public" by they don't own them.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Where do you live Elmo ??


Sunny Portsmouth. Every day's a "riot" here.


----------



## abbiechi

Brilliant, looks like the yobs around my area are starting to "copycat riot"


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> I beg to differ. The majority of the buildings are owned by large organisations. The shops may be leased by "joe (or josephine) public" by they don't own them.


Are you seriously trying to suggest these people have a real genuine agenda ??

So hurling rocks at Fireofficers who were trying to rescue people from their burning homes and looting peoples houses is "getting back at the establishment" ??

Do not make the mistake of justifying these actions, that is a very grave road to travel down.

Still waiting for your solution


----------



## Devil-Dogz

abbiechi said:


> Brilliant, looks like the yobs around my area are starting to "copycat riot"


I had heard it was getting closer to us!


----------



## Elmo the Bear

gorgeous said:


> We need rich people in this country - we need their entrepenurial skills, we need them to employ people, we need their taxes,,,,,


The majority don't have skills just money - we don't need them to employ people, people can be employed by the state - many or most (including many politicians) don't actually pay any tax.


----------



## Aurelia

Last night I also read about people dinning in a restaurant ... apparently the rioters went in and mugged a lot of the dinners, but fled when the kitchen staff came out wielding kitchen knives 

I also read about one borough where a whole lot of Turkish folk were stood along the street with baseball bats waiting for the rioters ...

I do honestly think if they don't bring the army in us ordinary folk are the ones who should stand up to them in large numbers. But meeting violence with violence is not the answer, and that will be very difficult to accomplish because there are some very very angry residents out there that would like nothing more than to beat the hell out of these idiots.

I think anyone who is caught and punished for this should be given 500 hours of community service that is paid ... about £2.50 an hour and their benifits stopped while they serve the time. Let them work it off rebuilding what they have destroyed ... make them work 60 hour weeks of hard graft for little money. Maybe they will learn how hard the rest of us work to pay their benefits!


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> How does any of this equate to members burying heads etc ??
> 
> Just because people could see this coming doesn't mean it's not shocking.
> 
> Did you watch this link
> 
> ‪Get Real Rioters - amazing speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of Hackney riots‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> This woman lives in her community, she knows these "kids", she understands their issues and she thinks they are wrong. She isn't making excuses for them, she tells it like it is.
> 
> It's all very well us commentating on this largely unaffected by it but this woman is in the middle of it.


*I've watched it but to say this has to do with the guy the guy that was shot on Thursday has NOTHING to do with whats going on now.That stopped imo when the police refused to give answers on the peacefull demonstrations.*


----------



## abbiechi

Devil-Dogz said:


> I had heard it was getting closer to us!


They put a petrol bomb in the Headington McDonald's (let's take a moment to sigh about that please!) and someone's been arrested in Barton.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sunny Portsmouth. Every day's a "riot" here.


Not quite Hackney then 

Will post this one more time just incase you missed it. The REAL voice of these communities.

‪Get Real Rioters - amazing speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of Hackney riots‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Are you seriously trying to suggest these people have a real genuine agenda ??
> 
> So hurling rocks at Fireofficers who were trying to rescue people from their burning homes and looting peoples houses is "getting back at the establishment" ??
> 
> Do not make the mistake of justifying these actions, that is a very grave road to travel down.
> 
> Still waiting for your solution


Why do you keep insisting that anarchy has to have an agenda. Anarchy is the result not the solution. I wasn't justifying anything, simply explaining why and why its our fault.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Not quite Hackney then
> 
> Will post this one more time just incase you missed it. The REAL voice of these communities.
> 
> ‪Get Real Rioters - amazing speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of Hackney riots‬‏ - YouTube


"Real" - speaking on behalf of whom? Don't see many people standing around with her?

And as for comparing Hackney to Portsmouth..... you've not been here have you!... so you're in Hackney then... or is ti jsut that only people from Hackney or the other affected areas can have an opinion?


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> Are you seriously trying to suggest these people have a real genuine agenda ??
> 
> So hurling rocks at Fireofficers who were trying to rescue people from their burning homes and looting peoples houses is "getting back at the establishment" ??
> 
> Do not make the mistake of justifying these actions, that is a very grave road to travel down.
> 
> Still waiting for your solution


*YES they do have a genuine agenda..How can you still not see it?*


----------



## Aurelia

Elmo the Bear said:


> I beg to differ. The majority of the buildings are owned by large organisations. The shops may be leased by "joe (or josephine) public" by they don't own them.


So what about all the stock in those shops? I don't think they are insured for rioting!

Many businesses will go out of business because of this. They might have been hanging on by a thread and this has finished them off.


----------



## archiebaby

Aurelia said:


> Last night I also read about people dinning in a restaurant ... apparently the rioters went in and mugged a lot of the dinners, but fled when the kitchen staff came out wielding kitchen knives
> 
> I also read about one borough where a whole lot of Turkish folk were stood along the street with baseball bats waiting for the rioters ...
> 
> I do honestly think if they don't bring the army in us ordinary folk are the ones who should stand up to them in large numbers. But meeting violence with violence is not the answer, and that will be very difficult to accomplish because there are some very very angry residents out there that would like nothing more than to beat the hell out of these idiots.
> 
> I think anyone who is caught and punished for this should be given 500 hours of community service that is paid ... about £2.50 an hour and their benifits stopped while they serve the time. Let them work it off rebuilding what they have destroyed ... make them work 60 hour weeks of hard graft for little money. Maybe they will learn how hard the rest of us work to pay their benefits!


and do you really think they would actually turn up to do their 60 hours not a chance in hell and nobody will go looking for them either, there wouldnt be enough time


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Aurelia said:


> So what about all the stock in those shops? I don't think they are insured for rioting!
> 
> Many businesses will go out of business because of this. They might have been hanging on by a thread and this has finished them off.


Well its not an act of god. I'm sure the insurance companies will bump premiums so we make them richer.... again.


----------



## Guest

Started in town here something was set on fire can't remember what and it's moved t Trafford Road I think it was apparrantly they are worried it will move closer as well as In town and on Trafford Road. we had to leave knitting club early because of it.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

RAINYBOW said:


> Still waiting for your solution


I know what mine would be,for any of you old enough to remember him.
Kenny Everett had the right idea all those years ago
*"ROUND THEM UP,PUT THEM IN A FIELD AND BOMB THE B******S"*


----------



## jenny22

abbiechi where did you find that I have been trying to get the oxford mail up on line and it says it cant be found, where is themcdonalds in headington, oh on second thoughts green road roundabout, is this true

jenn


----------



## catz4m8z

Its all very scary. The problem is when people become a mob they do things they might not otherwise be capable of. Its why so many horrible things happen in war zones....which is what London seems to be turning into.
Dont they say that any society is only as civilised as its last meal??


----------



## BOBTAILS

JANICE199 said:


> A good start would be to find out why the people feel this way.But for the goverment once again that would be too easy and may just mess up their plans.
> how many people have posted on this forum saying how unfair THIS goverment have been?But now the sh*t has hit the fan,people seem confused.
> *For a start when the guy was shot,the family should have had their questions answerd,but not suprising they were'nt.Now i know whats going on now has nothing to do with that sittuation.But the police and the powers that be HAVE to take some responciblity for whats going on now.
> If i had my way,the questions the family wanted WOULD have been answerd.
> The scum that are causing all this unrest would have had,at least tear gas used on them.And all those involved should be made to pay for what they have done..And yes i'm aware that most of them are probably those that have never done a days work in their lives.So i would,1 either ball and chain them and make sure they worked back in THEIR communities,2nd bring back the old fashioed stocks to show them off for the mindless and selfish gits they are...But we all know that won't happen,because THEY have rights.*


The guy that was shot on thursday was scum, criminal gun welding scum. And his scum mates started all this. Sometimes it takes time for the police to investigate in order to give answers to the family. They should have waited.....


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *YES they do have a genuine agenda..How can you still not see it?*


IMO the only agenda is copying the previous night!!! they are copycat criminals. I doubt if any of them could give you a valid reason for what they are doing. They are simply caught up in the riot that happened 3 nigthts ago and continuing to act it out again and again because they realised on night one they couldnt be stopped easily. Groups are stringing up all over and *not in support of a cause *but to copy whats been done in London.


----------



## gorgeous

Elmo the Bear said:


> *The majority don't have skills just **money* - we don't need them to employ people, people can be employed by the state - many or most (including many politicians) don't actually pay any tax.


How do you think these people got rich? The rich are not just bankers or politicians....

Richard Branson, Alan Sugar, they are what I call entrepeneurs and employ thousands of people....

I personally know of several business people and have very successful businesses and employ many hundreds of people.

As for the state employing people- yes of course they do,,,but a lot of their employees are not as hard working or committed as their private sector counter parts.

I am shocked Elmo at your seemingly 'acceptance' to this mindless and totally unjustified violence and destruction to innocent people.

I wonder how you would feel if you or your family and friends were affected?


----------



## Aurelia

JANICE199 said:


> *YES they do have a genuine agenda..How can you still not see it?*


Unless you mean their 'agenda' is to thieve as much as they can and cause as much destruction as they can ... whilst hopefully not getting caught ... Well, I can't see any agenda.

The looks on these idiots faces does not say 'We are doing this for a valid reason' it says 'We don't know what reason we have, but I have just bagged meself a £1,000 HD ready mahoosive TV so I don't care, innit!', insert gloating  too.


----------



## Maria_1986

abbiechi said:


> They put a petrol bomb in the Headington McDonald's (let's take a moment to sigh about that please!) and someone's been arrested in Barton.


That was last night wasn't it? Have they started again today?

I know its been on the BBC Oxford page too.

Have been trying to get on the Oxford Mail website this afternoon and struggling. Is it just me?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

& since when has it ever been acceptable to steal from someone, or wreck someones home, lively hood because they have more than you. Its NO excuse -Jeez!


----------



## jenny22

am talking to radio oxford apparetly it was last night and they tried to set fire to it and it didnt work so maybe just a copycat isolated incident. lets hope so

jenn


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> "Real" - speaking on behalf of whom? Don't see many people standing around with her?
> 
> And as for comparing Hackney to Portsmouth..... you've not been here have you!... so you're in Hackney then... or is ti jsut that only people from Hackney or the other affected areas can have an opinion?


No because they were too bloody scared, took some guts to stand up at that moment but she did.

I am not saying others can't have an opinion but unless you live in these communities i don't really believe you can understand what drives (or rather doesnt drive) these "kids" (and i use that term to include the young adults)

I don't live their now but i have and up until my mid twenties Tottenham was my "stomping ground" so i have seen where this comes from annd i honestly do not believe that tthis type of unrest and violence comes from a place of intelligent consideration and thought.



JANICE199 said:


> *YES they do have a genuine agenda..How can you still not see it?*


Enlighten me ??


----------



## Maria_1986

jenny22 said:


> am talking to radio oxford apparetly it was last night and they tried to set fire to it and it didnt work so maybe just a copycat isolated incident. lets hope so
> 
> jenn


Thank you Jenny. Started to get concerned then as Chris works in Oxford and will be at work for a good few hours yet.


----------



## Aurelia

archiebaby said:


> and do you really think they would actually turn up to do their 60 hours not a chance in hell and nobody will go looking for them either, there wouldnt be enough time


Well they could be told if they don't complete all of the hours their benefits will stop permanently, or that they will get 500 days in prison instead ... Whilst in prison they could be given a job unpaid to pay for their stay and hopefully raise enough to put back into the communities that have been affected.


----------



## manic rose

Aurelia said:


> Many businesses will go out of business because of this. They might have been hanging on by a thread and this has finished them off.


the family run furniture shop that went up in the massive fire in Croydon was so sad. they interviewed the 2 brothers that ran it on sky news last night, was so heartbreaking to listen to them saying they had lost everything and thinking the same thing was happening to business owners all over london


----------



## JANICE199

*:lol::lol: OMG i don't believe some STILL don't see whats going on.Fair play then to Cameron,you have plenty of followers.:lol::lol:*


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: OMG i don't believe some STILL don't see whats going on.Fair play then to Cameron,you have plenty of followers.:lol::lol:*


This isn't about supporting the Tories this is about supporting our OWN 

Sorry Janice but tell it to the poor people burnt out their homes last night see if they think it's funny.

Just sounds like "excuse making" to me and isn't that the job of the dogooders ?


----------



## jenny22

aurella, if they withdrew their benefits they would just stel more also in prison they dont have to work, we lived near dartmoor prison in princetown and our next door neighbour was a prison officer and they dont have to work if they dont want to they are actually allowed to sit and do b. all . its against their human rights dont you know for people to be forced todo work in prison, they are too busy drug dealing, smoking and watching their high quality televisions.

jenn


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: OMG i don't believe some STILL don't see whats going on.Fair play then to Cameron,you have plenty of followers.:lol::lol:*


I Do see whats going off!!! THUGS are stealing things like Plasma tvs, clothes and many other goods from shops because they realised the police are too tied up in red tape to actually be able to stop them.


----------



## Aurelia

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: OMG i don't believe some STILL don't see whats going on.Fair play then to Cameron,you have plenty of followers.:lol::lol:*


Since you seem so sure you know, why not enlighten us all?


----------



## Elmo the Bear

gorgeous said:


> How do you think these people got rich? The rich are not just bankers or politicians....
> 
> Richard Branson, Alan Sugar, they are what I call entrepeneurs and employ thousands of people....
> 
> I personally know of several business people and have very successful businesses and employ many hundreds of people.
> 
> As for the state employing people- yes of course they do,,,but a lot of their employees are not as hard working or committed as their private sector counter parts.
> 
> I am shocked Elmo at your seemingly 'acceptance' to this mindless and totally unjustified violence and destruction to innocent people.
> 
> I wonder how you would feel if you or your family and friends were affected?


Sugar employs no-one. When he did he paid them a pittance and then went bankrupt as he couldn't run a bath.

Branson also pays poorly and has poor benefits.

Your statement about public sector workers is complete baseless nonsense... too much Daily Mail me thinks. I know lots of business people who have got rich by exploiting their workers, paying low wages etc. This is not skill or entrepreneurship, it is greed and exploitation.

I do not "accept" violence but I am am shocked and your inability to take any responsibility for what is happening and simply shout "thug" and "mindless violence".

Ho do you know my friends and family are not affected. I work in London, have friends in nearly all of the areas on the news.

Stop trying to make excuses and try to take on board what is happening; this is not spontaneous thuggery, this is reaction to the corrupt system you seem to support that has made greed acceptable... I do not accept greed through either violence (the current riots) or exploitation (the capitalist system of business for the sake of the individual).


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> This isn't about supporting the Tories this is about supporting our OWN
> 
> Sorry Janice but tell it to the poor people burnt out their homes last night see if they think it's funny.
> 
> Just sounds like "excuse making" to me and isn't that the job of the dogooders ?


*Rainy you must know by now i have never voted for any party.And the reaon for that is oure and simple.I don't trust any of them.
I won't make excuse's for any idiots.I have said what they are doing is wrong,whaty more can i say?
But some of the replies on this thread makes me understand even more why this has happend.*


----------



## abbiechi

jenny22 said:


> abbiechi where did you find that I have been trying to get the oxford mail up on line and it says it cant be found, where is themcdonalds in headington, oh on second thoughts green road roundabout, is this true
> 
> jenn


Hi, sorry I've only just seen this. I saw it on the BBC News earlier but if I come across any online reports I'll PM them to you. Stay safe x


----------



## 5rivers79

What are the police actually doing? Riot police watching thugs looting right infront of them. The police needs to use those batons they walk around with or is it just for show??


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> I am not saying others can't have an opinion but unless you live in these communities i don't really believe you can understand what drives (or rather doesnt drive) these "kids" (and i use that term to include the young adults)


Sorry but that's simply incorrect. Its not just these areas (as can be seen by the spread over night) its how people feel everywhere.


----------



## BOBTAILS

No one can justify this behaviour, surely? PEOPLE burnt out their homes, in the name of criminal scum.

Anyone who is justifying it, should take a good long hard look in the mirror.


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Rainy you must know by now i have never voted for any party.And the reaon for that is oure and simple.I don't trust any of them.
> I won't make excuse's for any idiots.I have said what they are doing is wrong,whaty more can i say?
> But some of the replies on this thread makes me understand even more why this has happend.*


I am just struggling to understand your reasoning on this. I don't really see how anyone on this thread is denying what has led to this or is being naive, i just see an expression of disgust and shock tbh.


----------



## ClaireLouise

RAINYBOW said:


> I am just struggling to understand your reasoning on this. I don't really see how anyone on this thread is denying what has led to this or is being naive, i just see an expression of disgust and shock tbh.


Your right Rainy, No-one has denied that certain things in this country have well and truely gone tits up!!! People have a right to be angry and want change BUT these people arent doing it for any of the above reasons. They are doing it because they are criminals.


----------



## Aurelia

jenny22 said:


> aurella, if they withdrew their benefits they would just stel more also in prison they dont have to work, we lived near dartmoor prison in princetown and our next door neighbour was a prison officer and they dont have to work if they dont want to they are actually allowed to sit and do b. all . its against their human rights dont you know for people to be forced todo work in prison, they are too busy drug dealing, smoking and watching their high quality televisions.
> 
> jenn


Aye, sad isn't it?

BUT there is no reason why this can't be a good reason to change that either!

It wouldn't take much to set up some sort of manufacturing plant inside a prison.

Or even just kept in cells with minimum facilities (and certainly no TVs) which would be cheaper than paying them benefits on the outside. Then their benefits can go to the communities instead.

I don't know ... but something needs to be done else this will continue to happen in the future. There needs to be a deterrent strong enough to make people think twice about this sort of thing from now on.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> This isn't about supporting the Tories this is about supporting our OWN
> 
> Sorry Janice but tell it to the poor people burnt out their homes last night see if they think it's funny.
> 
> Just sounds like "excuse making" to me and isn't that the job of the dogooders ?


Party politics has nothing to do with it. This political system is simply something put in place to prop up the financial system.

I make no excuses for those responsible for dragging this country down to this level and will happily take my share of the blame.... shame not everyone will.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sugar employs no-one. When he did he paid them a pittance and then went bankrupt as he couldn't run a bath.
> 
> Branson also pays poorly and has poor benefits.
> 
> Your statement about public sector workers is complete baseless nonsense... too much Daily Mail me thinks. I know lots of business people who have got rich by exploiting their workers, paying low wages etc. This is not skill or entrepreneurship, it is greed and exploitation.
> 
> I do not "accept" violence but I am am shocked and your inability to take any responsibility for what is happening and simply shout "thug" and "mindless violence".
> 
> Ho do you know my friends and family are not affected. I work in London, have friends in nearly all of the areas on the news.
> 
> Stop trying to make excuses and try to take on board what is happening; this is not spontaneous thuggery, this is reaction to the corrupt system you seem to support that has made greed acceptable... I do not accept greed through either violence (the current riots) or exploitation (the capitalist system of business for the sake of the individual).


But this (in the main) is mindless violence ?? I don't think how we got to this place in society is really the point of the thread.

Actually i think i agree with alot of what you are saying but in the crossed wires of a thread it's getting fuddled so i shall stop disagreeing.

Still waiting for your solution though


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> I am just struggling to understand your reasoning on this. I don't really see how anyone on this thread is denying what has led to this or is being naive, i just see an expression of disgust and shock tbh.


*Rainy like many others i'm sure,i came from a background where you didn't sh*t on your own doorstep.And for me that rule still applies,so i agree i'm disgusted with the way these people have handedled the situation.But how many will stop and thin............Do they have a point?*


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Aurelia said:


> It wouldn't take much to set up some sort of manufacturing plant inside a prison.


It wouldn't take much to do this outside of prison either... then you could employ people... then they would be able to make stuff you could sell.. then you'd be able to use that money to pay them.. and build a welfare system to support hose who couldn't work.. and pay the builders to build them houses... etc...etc...

I know... a dreamer


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I cant believe this is even being debated, innocent people are left with nothing, left hurt and scared. what for because some low lives feel they are deprived. pfft. what gives them the right to take what they want and deprive others of what they have WORKED hard for and earned.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> But this (in the main) is mindless violence ?? I don't think how we got to this place in society is really the point of the thread.
> 
> Actually i think i agree with alot of what you are saying but in the crossed wires of a thread it's getting fuddled so i shall stop disagreeing.
> 
> Still waiting for your solution though


The solution.....?

..... more like the answer... and I'm afraid to say... that you're watching it every night on TV. We made our bed........................


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Rainy like many others i'm sure,i came from a background where you didn't sh*t on your own doorstep.And for me that rule still applies,so i agree i'm disgusted with the way these people have handedled the situation.But how many will stop and thin............Do they have a point?*


There is a point to be made but i don't believe these people are making it.

I agree with what that woman said, If you are going to fight, fight for a cause not so you can rob a phone shop.


----------



## archiebaby

Aurelia said:


> Well they could be told if they don't complete all of the hours their benefits will stop permanently, or that they will get 500 days in prison instead ... Whilst in prison they could be given a job unpaid to pay for their stay and hopefully raise enough to put back into the communities that have been affected.


they could be told anything but the powers that be wont carry through with it anyway they wouldnt want to breach their human rights would they


----------



## catz4m8z

What on earth is going on??
Just looked at the local news and apparently a group of youths were arrested after setting fire to 3 cars in the Medway towns last night.....they caught the train down here!!
I mean isnt rioting spontaneous??? If you are planning to cause damage and spread fear then arent you a terrorist or just a plain ol' criminal?? I get the impression people are using it as an excuse to lose any morals they might have had.. (although Im not surprised it happened here. Certainly no shortage of twats!!).

I cant believe Bluewater is still standing though... Id be very nervous if I worked there.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> The solution.....?
> 
> ..... more like the answer... and I'm afraid to say... that you're watching it every night on TV. We made our bed........................


On that we absolutely agree  Too late to turn back the tide IMO. Doesn't mean we shouldn't try but i doubt this country has th stomach for it because it means handing back their Blackberries and living without Lattes


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *YES they do have a genuine agenda..How can you still not see it?*


Yes you're right, they DO have an agenda.

Do get their dirty filthy mitts on a brand spanking new television without handing over any money for it.


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> There is a point to be made but i don't believe these people are making it.
> 
> I agree with what that woman said, If you are going to fight, fight for a cause not so you can rob a phone shop.


*Well if i understood their message surely others can.But that would probably upset the applecart.*


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Well if i understood their message surely others can.But that would probably upset the applecart.*


They may have inadvertently sent a message but i don't believe they "meant" to send a message.


----------



## Aurelia

JANICE199 said:


> *Well if i understood their message surely others can.But that would probably upset the applecart.*


What is their message then Janice?


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sugar employs no-one. When he did he paid them a pittance and then went bankrupt as he couldn't run a bath.
> 
> Branson also pays poorly and has poor benefits.
> 
> Your statement about public sector workers is complete baseless nonsense... too much Daily Mail me thinks. I know lots of business people who have got rich by exploiting their workers, paying low wages etc. This is not skill or entrepreneurship, it is greed and exploitation.
> 
> I do not "accept" violence but I am am shocked and your inability to take any responsibility for what is happening and simply shout "thug" and "mindless violence".
> 
> Ho do you know my friends and family are not affected. I work in London, have friends in nearly all of the areas on the news.
> 
> Stop trying to make excuses and try to take on board what is happening; this is not spontaneous thuggery, this is reaction to the corrupt system you seem to support that has made greed acceptable... I do not accept greed through either violence (the current riots) or exploitation (the capitalist system of business for the sake of the individual).


you sound bitter, lol

they ARE thugs

the violence IS mindless

now stop being an apologist for them


----------



## manic rose

RAINYBOW said:


> They may have inadvertently sent a message but i don't believe they "meant" to send a message.


ditto. I think most are just rioting and causing chaos for the sake of it and for the free loot.


----------



## BOBTAILS

JANICE199 said:


> *Well if i understood their message surely others can.But that would probably upset the applecart.*


Janice199 look below at EyeOpines's post for the message they are sending 



EyeOpine said:


> Yes you're right, they DO have an agenda.
> 
> Do get their dirty filthy mitts on a brand spanking new television without handing over any money for it.


And burning folk out their homes, all in the name of a scum bucket that got what was coming to him. He lived by the gun, he died by the gun!


----------



## ClaireLouise

BOBTAILS said:


> Janice199 look below at EyeOpines's post for the message they are sending


This thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...ots-scum-steal-injured-boy-video-footage.html also highlights the message they are sending


----------



## JANICE199

Aurelia said:


> What is their message then Janice?


*:lol::lol: If you need to ask that question then i have nothing to say.Not everything is about us in our cozy little lives.
If people want blame anyone...then look to the people that are willing and able to take away our homes,jobs ect ect.
And who said i saw life through rose tinted glasses?*


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: If you need to ask that question then i have nothing to say.Not everything is about us in our cozy little lives.
> If people want blame anyone...then look to the people that are willing and able to take away our homes,jobs ect ect.
> And who said i saw life through rose tinted glasses?*


Instead of this non-reply above.

Can't you just tell us what the looters agenda is? You keep stating after all that they have one.

That's not a trick question, and a direct normal answer would be appreciated.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> They may have inadvertently sent a message but i don't believe they "meant" to send a message.


I agree (how odd) but can see what Janice means. They didn't mean to send a message - the protest marches and years of campaigning sent the message but all this was ignored by government... the 'message' here (from the riots) is "too late, you don't care so why should we"


----------



## BOBTAILS

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: If you need to ask that question then i have nothing to say.Not everything is about us in our cozy little lives.
> If people want blame anyone...then look to the people that are willing and able to take away our homes,jobs ect ect.
> And who said i saw life through rose tinted glasses?*


If it was your home burning, and your family members in hospital. Would you still be agreeing with the point they are making? I doubt it.


----------



## manic rose

JANICE199 said:


> :lol::lol: If you need to ask that question then i have nothing to say.Not everything is about us in our cozy little lives.
> *If people want blame anyone...then look to the people that are willing and able to take away our homes,jobs ect ect.*
> And who said i saw life through rose tinted glasses?


so they are taking it out on local businesses and homes?  If your saying we should be blaming the goverment for people loosing their jobs and homes then how come they aren't marching on the houses of parliment?


----------



## JANICE199

EyeOpine said:


> Instead of this non-reply above.
> 
> Can't you just tell us what the looters agenda is? You keep stating after all that they have one.
> 
> That's not a trick question, and a direct normal answer would be appreciated.


*Look through my other posts on the forum and you will see what i'm saying.*


----------



## Elmo the Bear

EyeOpine said:


> Instead of this non-reply above.
> 
> Can't you just tell us what the looters agenda is? You keep stating after all that they have one.
> 
> That's not a trick question, and a direct normal answer would be appreciated.


I think you're missing the point - the message is "we're not bothered about your system. Its made a couple of you rich and the expense of everyone else so you can keep it. If you won't let us work to get all the stuff you say we need... we'll just take it"

(I've doubtless over complicated it but hey)


----------



## Elmo the Bear

manic rose said:


> so they are taking it out on local businesses and homes?  If your saying we should be blaming the goverment for people loosing their jobs and homes then how come they aren't marching on the houses of parliment?


We did that (some of us) and they ignored it... the rest was inevitable.


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> I agree (how odd) but can see what Janice means. They didn't mean to send a message - the protest marches and years of campaigning sent the message but all this was ignored by government... the 'message' here (from the riots) is "too late, you don't care so why should we"


no, the message here is "I am a greedy ba$tard and I want to get my hands on a nice new telly, free of charge of course, besides I have nothing better to do, and this 'ere rioting sure beats watching reruns of Bargain Hunt"


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you're missing the point - the message is "we're not bothered about your system. Its made a couple of you rich and the expense of everyone else so you can keep it. If you won't let us work to get all the stuff you say we need... we'll just take it"


or thats just putting words in their mouths, its not easy for ANYONE to go out and get a job, making something of their selves. But then most dont think the answer is getting a criminal record.


----------



## momentofmadness

manic rose said:


> ditto. I think most are just rioting and causing chaos for the sake of it and for the free loot.


They don't have a cause there just scum!


----------



## JANICE199

manic rose said:


> so they are taking it out on local businesses and homes?  If your saying we should be blaming the goverment for people loosing their jobs and homes then how come they aren't marching on the houses of parliment?


*Yes they are taking it out on the WRONG people.I have said from the word go..They can't take it out on the houses of parliment because, unlike joe public they get protected.*


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *Look through my other posts on the forum and you will see what i'm saying.*


What, all 21,380 of your previous posts?

Can't you just give a simple answer to a simple question?

You said it was obvious the rioters and looters had an agenda (besides theivery and mindless thuggery) so can you be polite enough to tell us what that agenda is.

It's a very simiple question.


----------



## BOBTAILS

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you're missing the point - the message is "we're not bothered about your system. Its made a couple of you rich and the expense of everyone else so you can keep it. If you won't let us work to get all the stuff you say we need... we'll just take it"
> 
> (I've doubtless over complicated it but hey)


And here was me thinking this was all started by criminal gun holding scum, who's mate got shot. And they thought they would get their mits on some free stuff while they were "protesting"


----------



## JANICE199

BOBTAILS said:


> And here was me thinking this was all started by criminal gun holding scum, who's mate got shot. And they thought they would get their mits on some free stuff while they were "protesting"


*LMFAO this has nothing to do with the guy that got shot.Lets not forget,the shot that was shot into a copper came from a coppers gun.:rolleyes*:


----------



## momentofmadness

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes they are taking it out on the WRONG people.I have said from the word go..They can't take it out on the houses of parliment because, unlike joe public they get protected.*


Janice I believe its gone on that long that thye don't give a toss about who they are taking it out on.. You see if they did they wouldn't be in the streets and robbing causeing fires people needlessly getting hurt.. They are just clingons to what started.. And who is going to pay in the end for this.. Not the people on the benefits.. But the people who work.. pay tax's have a mortgage or rent to pay.. have to pay insurance.. Its these people who are being punished.. As for punishing the government.. they aint gonna feel this.. It won't be there hands getting dirty sorting out this disgusting mess!!


----------



## Guest

I dont care what message they apparently have to get across the only message they are currently getting across is that Britain can be brought to chaos by selfish thugs.

I have never been so disgusted to be from the UK as I am today. To see children (at 14-15 In the holidays I looked forward to going swimming, horse riding and spending time with my friends doing nice things not trashing buildings) out there trashing people's hard work and homes and using this as an excuse to get a free ipod ect. I dont see them breaking into Oxfam or help the aged. Its pure greed with politics as a cover.


----------



## manic rose

JANICE199 said:


> *LMFAO this has nothing to do with the guy that got shot.*


*

its long stopped being about the guy in tottenham that got shot. whatever happened in that incident it should never have escalated to this*


----------



## NicoleW

I don't think arguing with one another will get the problem solved, so I suggest you agree to disagree.

I think it will get alot worse before it gets better.

What's this about not even considering the army for another three days? Are they trying to see how much they can push these people?


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *LMFAO this has nothing to do with the guy that got shot.Lets not forget,the shot that was shot into a copper came from a coppers gun.:rolleyes*:


When you're finished L:ing your FAO, would you answer the question about what their agenda is. If you don't, you're just smoke and mirrors. Pretending like you know what their agenda is, but a total refusal to commit 15 serious words to explain it, basically because you can't. You're just waffling away.


----------



## momentofmadness

JANICE199 said:


> *LMFAO this has nothing to do with the guy that got shot.Lets not forget,the shot that was shot into a copper came from a coppers gun.:rolleyes*:


*A POST-MORTEM examination has revealed that Mark Duggan, the man whose death sparked the riots raging in London, died of a single gunshot wound to the chest.

Britain's Channel 4 news is also reporting that the bullet that killed Mr Duggan and the bullet lodged in an officer's radio were both fired by police.*

*The generally accepted facts are that Mark Duggan, a Tottenham man who grew up on the Broadwater Farm estate, was on his way home in a minicab on Thursday evening. Officers from the MPS firearms unit CO19 approached the car, shots were fired and Duggan was killed.*

* the dead man was a "well-known gangster" who had been under surveillance by officers investigating gun crime in a preplanned operation in Tottenhan Hale  the implication of "gangster" being that he was not worthy of public sympathy and may well have met a violent end in any event.*

Erm In my eyes... Isn't this world a better place with one less Gangster in it..


----------



## lewis_m15

I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!' 
I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this. 
These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
X


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you're missing the point - the message is "we're not bothered about your system. Its made a couple of you rich and the expense of everyone else so you can keep it. If you won't let us work to get all the stuff you say we need... we'll just take it"
> 
> (I've doubtless over complicated it but hey)


You just sound like someone who is jealous of people who have made it, people who have made it through sheer hard work and determination.

And an apologist for violent thieving thugs.


----------



## abbiechi

I just can't believe what it's come to, yobs are causing so much destruction, destroying businesses that have taken years to build up. This is my honest opinion, I believe that most of what's happening now is just because they can, they childishly want to see how much they can get away with and how far they can go. Thankfully there are people keeping up to date with photos of the caos and a majority of people have been arrested but it's not enough at the moment.

I think the most important thing is to keep everyone aware, make sure that everbody knows what's happening, not only in their area but in general. Just keep yourselves safe everyone, hopefully it'll end as quickly as it came around.


----------



## BOBTAILS

JANICE199 said:


> *Rainy you must know by now i have never voted for any party.And the reaon for that is oure and simple.I don't trust any of them.
> I won't make excuse's for any idiots.I have said what they are doing is wrong,whaty more can i say?
> But some of the replies on this thread makes me understand even more why this has happend.*


You don't vote? Says it all  How can you complain about things happening in this country, yet not vote? In your world no one would vote, and just use their fists to sort things out? Sounds like cavemen


----------



## manic rose

lewis_m15 said:


> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> 
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


huge respect for doing what must be an extremely tough job at the mo :thumbsup:


----------



## RAINYBOW

lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


Hope you get some support and tonight is ok for you x Praying for it to pour down so the "fairweather" protesters stay home


----------



## Fleur

Keep safe tonight michelle.
We'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## gorgeous

lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


Where would we be without you mate? Seriously reading your thread and how you should be putting your 3 year old to bed has brought a tear to my eye...

Stay safe and just a shame that the rest of the human race weren't cut out of the same block as you!


----------



## momentofmadness

lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


Here here.. well said!!


----------



## EyeOpine

lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but *because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.*And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


Couldn't agree more, thugs and thieves, every last one of them.

My thanks to you and your colleagues for putting your lives on the line out there to protect the rest of us.

God bless you all and be with you all out there!


----------



## Jenny1966

lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


Stay safe, my heart goes out to you for having to deal with this scum xx


----------



## BOBTAILS

I bet terrorists are sitting back laughing that these rioting scum, as doing their job for them, bringing this country to its knees.


----------



## rocco33

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you're missing the point - the message is "we're not bothered about your system. Its made a couple of you rich and the expense of everyone else so you can keep it. If you won't let us work to get all the stuff you say we need... we'll just take it"
> 
> (I've doubtless over complicated it but hey)


mmmm  except many of them aren't even of an age to work yet - and what's the betting many of them don't even want to work - just as they didn't want to work when they went to school - cos if they had, they would then be putting their grievances across in a different way.


----------



## vickie1985

ive just been informed that they have started in Hull


----------



## Shazach

gorgeous said:


> Where would we be without you mate? Seriously reading your thread and how you should be putting your 3 year old to bed has brought a tear to my eye...
> 
> Stay safe and just a shame that the rest of the human race weren't cut out of the same block as you!


One public sector worker who does work hey Penny.....



lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


Good post. Stay safe. x


----------



## manic rose

vickie1985 said:


> ive just been informed that they have started in Hull


oh FFS  more copycat riots


----------



## BOBTAILS

lewis_m15 said:


> I haven't been able to read through all the posts on here, tiredness makes me see double!
> All I will say, as a police officer fighting these ar** holes, I don't care what their agenda is. I doubt many of them have one, one idiot last night was shouting 'free nelson Mandela!'
> I'm very cross at what the government are doing, they are cutting my pay, to the point where I will physically have over £300 less each month, not taking into account the cost of living increases, they are changing my hours so I barely ever see my family. You don't see hundreds ofthousabds of police officers behaving like this.
> These aren't youths doing all of this, there are grown adult men and women helping themselves to whatever they feel like. Not because they are 'disenfranchised' with a government or whatever the key word is at the minute, but because they are theiving chancers who want something for nothing.
> And now I get to spend another night fending them off when I should be tucking my 3 year old in and reading him a story
> X


You do a brilliant job protecting us all  I have always respected the law and its law keepers.

And a policeman's uniform, is seeeeexxxy!


----------



## Guest

Rumors have it Manchester has started up now...not sure how much substance there is to the rumor.


----------



## owieprone

Elmo the Bear said:


> Blackberry also said they'd "help the Police".... you mean??... phone hacking.. isn't that illegal? (or is it only illegal if you do it against rich people?)


Dunno if someones already answered this but NO,it's not illegal, especially if the police want to use anti-terrorism laws in gaining the info they need.
phone hacking (like the media getting into your phone and listening to your voice mails) and getting the data lawfully held by your provider is completely different.

what they mean is cooperating with the coppers to give them the details of any data they collect (naturallly via their system when stuff is sent) that relates to the riots.

any data you send via your phone or internet accounts (including petforums) will be saved in some form or another and accessible for a certain amount of time.

all completely within the law of the data protection act.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

owieprone said:


> Dunno if someones already answered this but NO,it's not illegal, especially if the police want to use anti-terrorism laws in gaining the info they need.
> phone hacking (like the media getting into your phone and listening to your voice mails) and getting the data lawfully held by your provider is completely different.
> 
> what they mean is cooperating with the coppers to give them the details of any data they collect (naturallly via their system when stuff is sent) that relates to the riots.
> 
> any data you send via your phone or internet accounts (including petforums) will be saved in some form or another and accessible for a certain amount of time.
> 
> all completely within the law of the data protection act.


Certainly not illegal if you're the one who writes the law.

------------------------------------

Nice to see, so far on this thread, we've blamed - unemployed, terrorists, gangsters - anyone else (certainly not our fault... no sir)


----------



## Vampyria

lewis_m15, my thoughts will be with you and all the other police-people tonight. Was watching footage on the news this morning. Very brave, and acting with surprising restraint (I imagine facing groups of violent rioters/scum and remaining as calm as those on the footage is a very difficult thing to do). You have my upmost respect.

There seems to be lots of rumours flying around at the moment as to what areas will be hit next, but I'm sure some are just rumours. A lot of people are panicking on Facebook, Twitter and the likes (often in places that haven't even had any trouble)...which I personally think is making things worse. All the hype could just excite the rioters and troublemakers even more. This is just my opinion though  its all very difficult to separate myth from fact at the moment.


----------



## Fleur

BOBTAILS said:


> You do a brilliant job protecting us all  I have always respected the law and its law keepers.
> 
> And a policeman's uniform, is seeeeexxxy!


Lewis m15 - AKA Michelle is female


----------



## NicoleW

LOL Nelson Mandela... Oh that cracked me up


----------



## BOBTAILS

Fleur said:


> Lewis m15 - AKA Michelle is female


Oops, me red faced! :blush2:


----------



## simplysardonic

Fleur said:


> Lewis m15 - AKA Michelle is female


Until today I though she was a he myself


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Until today I though she was a he myself


I am guilty of that too.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Fleur said:


> Lewis m15 - AKA Michelle is female


:lol: :lol:


----------



## NicoleW

Ooo they've been granted position for the use of rubber bullets.


I mentioned this to GoldenShadow, about the use of rubber bullets and her response?

"What are they?" 

Er... Rubber Bullets?


----------



## Fleur

BOBTAILS said:


> Oops, me red faced! :blush2:





simplysardonic said:


> Until today I though she was a he myself





shetlandlover said:


> I am guilty of that too.


Maybe we should think of a more feminine username for her


----------



## lewis_m15

Thank you for all your support, I'm just one of thousands of officers in the same boat. I can honestly say I have never had more respect for my colleagues


----------



## simplysardonic

Elmo the Bear said:


> Certainly not illegal if you're the one who writes the law.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Nice to see, so far on this thread, we've blamed - *unemployed, terrorists, gangsters* - anyone else *(certainly not our fault... no sir)*


In what way are the innocent people (the ones who've had to deal with the thuggery first hand, you, me, countless other members of this forum & this country) responsible for these minorities' actions?
If yo're blaming the government then sorry but I didn't vote for them, the party I have always voted for since I was 18 has never been in power


----------



## Snippet

Through Facebook, I've heard that it's going to be kicking off in Exeter and Plymouth tonight. That is way to close for comfort as I've got friends and family in both places :/


----------



## NicoleW

Cross posted from FB


----------



## Fleur

NicoleW said:


> Cross posted from FB


Hopefully He's shot himself in the foot and provided enough evidence for an arrest


----------



## Devil-Dogz

NicoleW said:


> Cross posted from FB


Defo something to be smug about  lets hope we see that face again soon, when the police catch up with him


----------



## Elmo the Bear

simplysardonic said:


> In what way are the innocent people (the ones who've had to deal with the thuggery first hand, you, me, countless other members of this forum & this country) responsible for these minorities' actions?
> If yo're blaming the government then sorry but I didn't vote for them, the party I have always voted for since I was 18 has never been in power


No... us... us who have continued to live within a system that perpetuates greed and the basis of capitalism, exploitation (others work for you so you may get rich = exploitative labour)

We have not stopped the system of greed, the looting is just an extension of this greed coupled with violence.

Party politics is a nonsense. All the time you have to "pay to play" there will be no democracy and all the time parties that oppose democracy are allowed to take part in the system it will remain a joke.

And BTW, nobody voted for this government.


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> No... us... us who have continued to live within a system that perpetuates greed and the basis of capitalism, exploitation (other work for you so you may get rich)
> 
> We have not stopped the system of greed, the looting is just an extension of this greed coupled with violence.


What a load of apologist nonsense. The only exploitation going on here is those that wouldn't know what a hard days work is if it got up waved in their face. They (current rioters and looters) exploit the benefits system, and when they get bored of that, they expolit the rest of society by rioting and robbing from them.

I am not to blame for some ba$tard going out looting and plundering, they are to blame.

They should go out and work like the rest of us.


----------



## simplysardonic

Elmo the Bear said:


> No... us... us who have continued to live within a system that perpetuates greed and the basis of capitalism, exploitation (others work for you so you may get rich = exploitative labour)
> 
> We have not stopped the system of greed, the looting is just an extension of this greed coupled with violence.
> 
> Party politics is a nonsense. All the time you have to "pay to play" there will be no democracy and all the time parties that oppose democracy are allowed to take part in the system it will remain a joke.
> 
> And BTW, nobody voted for this government.


But it doesn't detract from the fact that the looters are the ones who deserve punishing, I won't pretend to understand, or like what I do understand of, capitalism or any other system but what are the alternatives? Communism? Fascism? They work _really_ well in other countries (sarcasm BTW)


----------



## owieprone

Elmo the Bear said:


> Certainly not illegal if you're the one who writes the law.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Nice to see, so far on this thread, we've blamed - unemployed, terrorists, gangsters - anyone else (certainly not our fault... no sir)


seriously?

you don't condone the gov allowing providers to use the information they've stored on their system (twitter/facebook/txts) to track down these criminals, or any other criminal?
So you don't condone the use of the same techniques to be used to catch paedophiles? same law.

and as for your signature... sorry.. is anyone on the forum a rioter? Then why would we blame ourselves for people we don't know (i certainly don't think i know anyone this stupid.. if i do they won't be my mate for long) breaking several laws and putting peoples lives, livelihoods and possessions in danger?

Grow up mate.. while we can blame ourselves for a lot of things going wrong in the world.. we cannot blame ourselves for this.. even the gov can't be blamed for this.. or the coppers.. or the guy the coppers shot, or his family.

the only people to blame are the rioters and by definition by causing terror they ARE TERRORISTS! some of them WILL be unemployed, 'gangsters', black, asian, white, youths, thieves, schemies, neds, and complete and utter scum.. there is no getting away from it.

Don't like the law? become a politian and change them.


----------



## lewis_m15

Oh, and as fleur can testify, I am indeed a female, albeit a scary one!


----------



## owieprone

lmao, got a genius image of you, lewis

4'0" riot shield , baton, tear gas... and masses of men running in fear

probably way off, but hilarious.


----------



## Guest

unrest has already started in the area i live, hasn`t hit the headlines just yet, few buildings on fire already and i am terrified :crying:


----------



## simplysardonic

Right, not sure if this has already been done but I've had the BBC local news & my local newspaper's pages open & been refreshing them regularly today
Just thought if anyone was worried about their local (or the local areas of loved ones) area they could do the same & that way they can keep as up to date as possible
Sorry to sound a bit Jerry Springer but take care of yourselves & each other


----------



## Fleur

diablo said:


> unrest has already started in the area i live, hasn`t hit the headlines just yet, few buildings on fire already and i am terrified :crying:


Stay safe - my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Aurelia

What area are you in Diablo?


----------



## NicoleW

Or bugger off out the country.


----------



## owieprone

good luck mate, and the rest of you


----------



## Elmo the Bear

EyeOpine said:


> What a load of apologist nonsense. The only exploitation going on here is those that wouldn't know what a hard days work is if it got up waved in their face. They (current rioters and looters) exploit the benefits system, and when they get bored of that, they expolit the rest of society by rioting and robbing from them.
> 
> I am not to blame for some ba$tard going out looting and plundering, they are to blame.
> 
> They should go out and work like the rest of us.


I'm not apologising for them; I'm apologising for you. Its your right wing diatribe that has resulted in the complete collapse of your system (unless you skip the news). You are to blame, as am I because we failed to stop the greed when we had the chance.

I'm guessing your next post might suggest starting a militia ?


----------



## Aurelia

simplysardonic said:


> Right, not sure if this has already been done but I've had the BBC local news & my local newspaper's pages open & been refreshing them regularly today
> Just thought if anyone was worried about their local (or the local areas of loved ones) area they could do the same & that way they can keep as up to date as possible
> Sorry to sound a bit Jerry Springer but take care of yourselves & each other


Not only that (which is a good idea ) should things continue tonight and get worse ... can anyone offer a salvation for people and their pets should it get too close for comfort?

I've offered somewhere to stay already for a member, are there more of you out there that live a bit more rural that can offer space?

I know it seems mighty dramatic, but I really do think this will get worse, and it's best to be prepared should things happen quickly. With most of us having pets there needs to be a plan to keep everyone safe as much as possible.


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm not apologising for them; I'm apologising for you. Its your right wing diatribe that has resulted in the complete collapse of your system (unless you skip the news). You are to blame, as am I because we failed to stop the greed when we had the chance.
> 
> I'm guessing your next post might suggest starting a militia ?


go visit a prison and come back and tell us how we should educate them instead of locking them up, all you apologists do-gooders are the same, blame anyone else except the theiving criminals. Carry on apolofising for them, they'll love it.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm not apologising for them; I'm apologising for you. Its your right wing diatribe that has resulted in the complete collapse of your system (unless you skip the news). You are to blame, as am I because we failed to stop the greed when we had the chance.
> 
> I'm guessing your next post might suggest starting a militia ?


utter clap trap IMO, rioting isnt a new thing, its just a new reason at present. It will happen again for some other reason next time


----------



## JANICE199

BOBTAILS said:


> You don't vote? Says it all  How can you complain about things happening in this country, yet not vote? In your world no one would vote, and just use their fists to sort things out? Sounds like cavemen


*LMFMO you need to ask that questin? I don't vote because i don't trust ANY party. Is that realy the hard to understand.:lol::lol:
Some people need others to think for them,i don't.*


----------



## Elmo the Bear

owieprone said:


> Don't like the law? become a politian and change them.


I couldn't afford to... its not free you know... not in this country.

My signature praises female cosmonauts BTW.

I'm not your mate.

I'm grown up enough to realise blaming everyone else is not the answer and that we must take responsibility for our actions, as we expected the looters to be responsible for theirs. .


----------



## NicoleW

I have a spare bedroom for any member wanting to come down, in Southampton so pretty much away from everything.

I have two dogs and a cat but all of them will be fine with other animals, both dogs are dog and cat friendly - though small furries may need to stay in their cage, when we once had Gerbils I got them out for Duke to sniff and he opened his mouth and put it around the Gerbil (softly though)


----------



## NicoleW

I dont' vote, because I have no idea about politics


----------



## Guest

i`m between handsworth and west bromwich , only headlines we`ve had so far are on the asian news channel via sky channel 847 even thats finished now apart from seeing smoke and hearing people shouting i have no idea whats going on out there now:crying: actually thinking to myself whether i should just pack up few belongings and my animals and leave for a place of safety as i live on my own:crying::crying:


----------



## NicoleW

diablo said:


> i`m between handsworth and west bromwich , only headlines we`ve had so far are on the asian news channel via sky channel 847 even thats finished now apart from seeing smoke and hearing people shouting i have no idea whats going on out there now:crying: actually thinking to myself whether i should just pack up few belongings and my animals and leave for a place of safety as i live on my own:crying::crying:


Is there anywhere you can go?


----------



## gorgeous

diablo said:


> i`m between handsworth and west bromwich , only headlines we`ve had so far are on the asian news channel via sky channel 847 even thats finished now apart from seeing smoke and hearing people shouting i have no idea whats going on out there now:crying: actually thinking to myself whether i should just pack up few belongings and my animals and leave for a place of safety as i live on my own:crying::crying:


Must be pretty scarey for you. Where could you go and how would you get there?

If you were to stay indoors you would be pretty safe IMO.....if there were any danger the police would come to get you....

Hope you are okay!:smile5:


----------



## simplysardonic

Aurelia said:


> Not only that (which is a good idea ) should things continue tonight and get worse ... can anyone offer a salvation for people and their pets should it get too close for comfort?
> 
> I've offered somewhere to stay already for a member, are there more of you out there that live a bit more rural that can offer space?
> 
> I know it seems mighty dramatic, but I really do think this will get worse, and it's best to be prepared should things happen quickly. With most of us having pets there needs to be a plan to keep everyone safe as much as possible.


Well, I've got some space here in Norfolk (suppose I should ask my hubby if he minds as it's his house too but hey ho!) if needed, pets definitely welcome


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

diablo said:


> i`m between handsworth and west bromwich , only headlines we`ve had so far are on the asian news channel via sky channel 847 even thats finished now apart from seeing smoke and hearing people shouting i have no idea whats going on out there now:crying: actually thinking to myself whether i should just pack up few belongings and my animals and leave for a place of safety as i live on my own:crying::crying:


if you can see the smoke at the very least make sure your animals are all inside nice and safe, keep windows and doors locked and don't go out at night on your own. . . if you hear commotion in the street outside don't open the curtains to look at night time because you will bring attention to yourself, if you do want to have a look turn off all sources of light and just peek through. . .

If it was me I would try to find somewhere to stay with someone for a few days with all the animals too though

even if it's still nearby or get someone to come and stay with you. . . because although you are most likely safe in your home and don't really need to worry ( I would be worrying too though) you probably will still be worrying and it would be nice just to be with someone else through this

I honestly cannot understand why people do this type of thing. . what is the world coming to when people think they get their own way by rioting??? it disgusts everyone else and makes them lose all the respect they may have had before. . . acting like uneducated idiots shouldn't get people anywhere in the world 
if you want to be taken seriously you're supposed to do it in a calm manner and put your point forward. . .not create havoc and endanger innocent people


----------



## gorgeous

I have my two nieces from London to stay, they are en route as I type....which means my two spare rooms will be taken up....but if anyone is desperate I do have a caravan - I am pretty rural...:huh:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

EyeOpine said:


> go visit a prison and come back and tell us how we should educate them instead of locking them up, all you apologists do-gooders are the same, blame anyone else except the theiving criminals. Carry on apolofising for them, they'll love it.


I'm apologising for you not them and I've visited several prisons, not sure what your point is there.

I'm not a do gooder, they are guilty, as are we. They will be punished, we will not.

Thieving criminals? - read the FTSE 100


----------



## Elmo the Bear

ClaireLouise said:


> utter clap trap IMO, rioting isnt a new thing, its just a new reason at present. It will happen again for some other reason next time


But this time its greed.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Elmo the Bear said:


> But this time its greed.


It will be something else next time


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm apologising for you not them and I've visited several prisons, not sure what your point is there.
> 
> I'm not a do gooder, they are guilty, as are we. They will be punished, we will not.
> 
> Thieving criminals? - read the FTSE 100


You are a do-gooder apologist, you just don't like to be called one.

No one is guilty except the looters and rioters.

And you really do have a problem with people with money, lol.


----------



## ClaireLouise

EyeOpine said:


> You are a do-gooder apologist, you just don't like to be called one.
> 
> No one is guilty except the looters and rioters.
> 
> And you really do have a problem with people with money, lol.


I aGREE, I refuse to accept I have some kind of guilt in all this lol. Blame the people causing all the trouble, *maybe* thats why they have done it, not greed but the fact dogooders will make excuses for them and lessen their acts


----------



## davidc

They've looted a shop near me.


----------



## EyeOpine

ClaireLouise said:


> I aGREE, I refuse to accept I have some kind of guilt in all this lol. Blame the people causing all the trouble, *maybe* thats why they have done it, not greed but the fact dogooders will make excuses for them and lessen their acts


Do-gooders and apologists do of course encourage these people by justifying their actions. They should be ashamed of themselves! The do-gooders as well as the thieving rioters.


----------



## GillyR

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm apologising for you not them and I've visited several prisons, not sure what your point is there.
> 
> I'm not a do gooder, they are guilty, as are we. They will be punished, we will not.
> 
> Thieving criminals? - read the FTSE 100


I am not guilty.....my t.v is paid for


----------



## archiebaby

well.... my daughter has just phoned me and the tesco she works in is on watch , the police have just been in the larger tesco at broadstairs has apparently shut and the ashford outlet has also shut for fear of being targeted, apparently they are meeting around 8 oclock this evening i dont know about the last one but the police have definately been in her store just now and told them to report anything suspicious, she leaves work at 7


----------



## gorgeous

archiebaby said:


> well.... my daughter has just phoned me and the tesco she works in is on watch , the police have just been in the larger tesco at broadstairs has apparently shut and the ashford outlet has also shut for fear of being targeted, apparently they are meeting around 8 oclock this evening i dont know about the last one but the police have definately been in her store just now and told them to report anything suspicious, she leaves work at 7


Hope your daughter is ok - really Tesco should shut now and let all staff and customers go home and stay safe!


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> I have a spare bedroom for any member wanting to come down, in Southampton so pretty much away from everything.
> 
> I have two dogs and a cat but all of them will be fine with other animals, both dogs are dog and cat friendly - though small furries may need to stay in their cage, when we once had Gerbils I got them out for Duke to sniff and he opened his mouth and put it around the Gerbil (softly though)


Apparantly they tired to start up a riot in southampton last night . Stay safe and I hope things improve tonight.

Good luck


----------



## XxZoexX

For anyone in Manchester heres a live update feed

Live blog - Disturbances in Manchester and Salford | Manchester Evening News - menmedia.co.uk


----------



## GillyR

I don't believe this all down to the kids tbh...if, what i hear to be true and it is a lot of 14/15 year olds...how can they be disillusioned already? 

I also don't get the advice telling parents to call their kids etc....i'd imagine kids doing this would have learnt from the parents, and maybe encouraged... 

Reminds me of the riots of the 80's.... and soccer hooligans.


----------



## Guest

I think what is happening is atrocious.

I live in Scotland otherwise I would offer safety for others. I'm sorry that I can't but I'm on the internet . Not much help i'm afraid.

I hope everyone stays safe!!


----------



## archiebaby

gorgeous said:


> Hope your daughter is ok - really Tesco should shut now and let all staff and customers go home and stay safe!


i know if the police are bothered enough to go in and tell them then tesco should let the staff go home she is right at the front on customer services and her store is right on the exit to the m20 so very easy to get away i know they have definately shut the larger store at broadstairs so why not hers


----------



## Aurelia

:yikes: Amazon.co.uk Movers and Shakers: The biggest gainers in Sports & Leisure sales rank over the past 24 hours


----------



## bearcub

Aurelia said:


> :yikes: Amazon.co.uk Movers and Shakers: The biggest gainers in Sports & Leisure sales rank over the past 24 hours


Gosh that's shocking! Although I did have to laugh at number 13 - swimming float


----------



## davidc

XxZoexX said:


> For anyone in Manchester heres a live update feed
> 
> Live blog - Disturbances in Manchester and Salford | Manchester Evening News - menmedia.co.uk


Been reading that, didn't think to post a link myself. 
I'm in one of the areas affected.


----------



## Zayna

there are rumours that the riot is spreading to essex. we had to close our clinic early. Apparently alot of shops are closing early, i noticed there were quite a few police around on my way home and when we were in tesco just now they were locking all their doors
scary stuff!!


----------



## Guest

Thats shocking


----------



## wyntersmum

My hubby was sent home early today police have told them they had a tip off there going to riot in stoke on trent tonight. im discusted. these people are scum. any excuse to steal rob and distroy property that others have worked so hard to get. not to mention how they are scaring people and animales. make me sick :cursing:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

I'm sorry this is not supposed to be in distaste but Morrissey - Panic springs to mind

human beings make me sick

our pets would never do this


----------



## GreyWind

This whole riot situation just upsets me and angers me greatly. It hit my home town last night, Liverpool and as much as I love my city, I knew that the few idiot scum bags who live here would jump on the bandwagon and start it! I even predicted the specific area it would start in! I don't understand why you would want to smash up the city you live in, it's your home!

I don't live in the city center, although I did last year when I was at uni but apparently the riots are supposed to be spreading to the area where I live tonight  All the shops closed early and I have heard a few sirens already. What really gets me is this rioting crap is for NOTHING! They don't even have a reason and are destroying people's lives in the process. Already got my cat in the house and I'm keeping the doors locked tonight.

I hope everyone out there who are in the areas that are affected are okay and stay safe! Police need to use a bit more force. Forget being PC and bring out the water cannons I say, I doubt these thugs would show us the same courtesy!


----------



## abbiechi

Riot Vans and Fire Engines have been sent to Milton Keynes because of rumours that riots could break out tonight.


----------



## Guest

It's getting closer to me.


----------



## gorgeous

archiebaby said:


> i know if the police are bothered enough to go in and tell them then tesco should let the staff go home she is right at the front on customer services and her store is right on the exit to the m20 so very easy to get away i know they have definately shut the larger store at broadstairs so why not hers


That is just madness! If I were you AB I would phone up Tesco Head Office and demand they shut the store - you want your daughter safe and so do others!


----------



## suewhite

They are nothing but scumbags who think the world owes them a living,the country has gone down the tubes.I thought David Camerons speach was weak.My poor hubby has been shipped out again tonight and it worries me to death.Hope you will all be Ok xx


----------



## Guest

it's already kicked off in west bromwich!! 200 + people involved 

Hope everyone is safe in west bromwich!!


----------



## gorgeous

suewhite said:


> They are nothing but scumbags who think the world owes them a living,the country has gone down the tubes.I thought David Camerons speach was weak.My poor hubby has been shipped out again tonight and it worries me to death.Hope you will all be Ok xx


Hope your hubby will be okay and is home with you asap.....in the meantime please join me in my bar and try one of my cocktails!


----------



## Fleur

suewhite said:


> They are nothing but scumbags who think the world owes them a living,the country has gone down the tubes.I thought David Camerons speach was weak.My poor hubby has been shipped out again tonight and it worries me to death.Hope you will all be Ok xx


Hope hubby stays safe - Fingers crossed it'll all blow over. The police are much more prepared now.


----------



## poohdog

Strange there's no talk of riots in areas with a tight community...the pits may be shut but colliery areas have very close knit communities.

Most of the areas so far affected have a mixture of races that according to the politicians are all meant to get along wonderfully.....Yeah right!....

There are no historical traditions of togetherness and helping each other in these areas.Half of them don't even speak the same language.


----------



## Pointermum

5 police dogs hurt


----------



## Guest

trixiemixy said:


> it's already kicked off in west bromwich!! 200 + people involved
> 
> Hope everyone is safe in west bromwich!!


no!! it`s a horrible atmosphere here! just packing now i am out of here car on fire outside my house!!


----------



## Tigerneko

My dad is a Police officer and he was called away while I was at work today, we don't know where he's been sent - could be Manchester, Leeds, Liverpool, London - I have no idea where in the country he is or when he will be home.

I don't have the best relationship with him and we argue constantly but he is my dad and I do hope he is safe, wherever he is.


----------



## katie200

suewhite said:


> They are nothing but scumbags who think the world owes them a living,the country has gone down the tubes.I thought David Camerons speach was weak.My poor hubby has been shipped out again tonight and it worries me to death.Hope you will all be Ok xx


hope your hubby okmay and home with you soon hun stay safe (((hugs)))


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

diablo said:


> no!! it`s a horrible atmosphere here! just packing now i am out of here car on fire outside my house!!


yes get out quick! Let us know you're safe when you're out of there!


----------



## abbiechi

Verbatim said:


> My dad is a Police officer and he was called away while I was at work today, we don't know where he's been sent - could be Manchester, Leeds, Liverpool, London - I have no idea where in the country he is or when he will be home.
> 
> I don't have the best relationship with him and we argue constantly but he is my dad and I do hope he is safe, wherever he is.


My thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## katie200

you alll stay safe okay thinking of the lot of ya ((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Argent

Nervously awaiting my mum to pick my dad up from his work in town...In Liverpool, they kicked off about an hour and a half ago, trying to break into the big Debenhams at Liverpool ONE. I've heard rumours they're going to try and bring it to the ground tonight 

Luckily my area is quiet...there aren't really any shops, only residential so it should stay this way, although the areas surrounding us are apparently building up tension...our local park and surrounding main roads are looking tense.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

suewhite said:


> They are nothing but scumbags who think the world owes them a living,the country has gone down the tubes.I thought David Camerons speach was weak.My poor hubby has been shipped out again tonight and it worries me to death.Hope you will all be Ok xx


hope he gets home quick! it's times like this when the police should be out with guns  I'm not even kidding . . I am against guns usually but come on they're attacking people and people's homes. . . the police should have better protection than sticks and shields.
Your husband will be okay . . .it's times like this when the guardian angels are hard at work 

Applauds for this person

London riots: Video of fearless woman speaking out against Hackney rioters an internet hit - mirror.co.uk


----------



## abbiechi

Argent said:


> Nervously awaiting my mum to pick my dad up from his work in town...In Liverpool, they kicked off about an hour and a half ago, trying to break into the big Debenhams at Liverpool ONE. I've heard rumours they're going to try and bring it to the ground tonight
> 
> Luckily my area is quiet...there aren't really any shops, only residential so it should stay this way, although the areas surrounding us are apparently building up tension...our local park and surrounding main roads are looking tense.


Oh God, that's awful  Keep us updated please.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

Verbatim said:


> My dad is a Police officer and he was called away while I was at work today, we don't know where he's been sent - could be Manchester, Leeds, Liverpool, London - I have no idea where in the country he is or when he will be home.
> 
> I don't have the best relationship with him and we argue constantly but he is my dad and I do hope he is safe, wherever he is.


Hope he keeps in touch so you can know what's happening with him. ..like I said before it's times like these when guardian angels are hard at work.


----------



## GreyWind

Argent said:


> Nervously awaiting my mum to pick my dad up from his work in town...In Liverpool, they kicked off about an hour and a half ago, trying to break into the big Debenhams at Liverpool ONE. I've heard rumours they're going to try and bring it to the ground tonight
> 
> Luckily my area is quiet...there aren't really any shops, only residential so it should stay this way, although the areas surrounding us are apparently building up tension...our local park and surrounding main roads are looking tense.


I really hope they don't succeed! The amount of work that has gone into the city for it to be where it is today. For them to just destroy it will set us back about 30 years. It angers me, it really does.

I hope your dad gets home safe!


----------



## GillyR

suewhite said:


> They are nothing but scumbags who think the world owes them a living,the country has gone down the tubes.I thought David Camerons speach was weak.My poor hubby has been shipped out again tonight and it worries me to death.Hope you will all be Ok xx


Hope he is safe Sue.

I agree Cameron should have stayed on Holiday...Clegg got heckled in Brum Today. Waste of space.


----------



## Argent

GreyWind said:


> I really hope they don't succeed! The amount of work that has gone into the city for it to be where it is today. For them to just destroy it will set us back about 30 years. It angers me, it really does.
> 
> I hope your dad gets home safe!


Thanks  We're staying fairly calm about the whole thing, my parents know better than to get caught up in any dangerous areas, they should be back a.s.a.p 
My poor auntie on the other hand is really badly freaking out, she's been ringing all of us all afternoon to make sure we're at home or at least indoors, I tried explaining to her that nothing was happening yet and she just put the phone down on me, then rang my grandad's house phone to talk to my mum who lent a slightly more sympathetic ear tbh >.<;


----------



## abbiechi

Argent said:


> Thanks  We're staying fairly calm about the whole thing, my parents know better than to get caught up in any dangerous areas, they should be back a.s.a.p
> My poor auntie on the other hand is really badly freaking out, she's been ringing all of us all afternoon to make sure we're at home or at least indoors, I tried explaining to her that nothing was happening yet and she just put the phone down on me, then rang my grandad's house phone to talk to my mum who lent a slightly more sympathetic ear tbh >.<;


Where did you hear about what's going to happen tonight? Unless of course it's already happening.


----------



## Tigerneko

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> Hope he keeps in touch so you can know what's happening with him. ..like I said before it's times like these when guardian angels are hard at work.


Thanks 

When he rang my mum earlier he said he didn't know where he was going but would ring back when he got a moment, this was at about 3:30 today and we haven't heard anything since!

I have a feeling he will be in Manchester but don't know if he will be back tonight or tomorrow or the day after, no idea.


----------



## Argent

My dad rang my mum earlier and said they were breaking into Debenhams, I've been reading the local live feed all day on the Echo website for everything else.

Just as I clicked 'post' on my last post, my parents returned  They said it's dead in town now, but there's police vans EVERYWHERE! Must be prepared for a big haul and a crowded night in the cells!


----------



## katie200

Argent said:


> Nervously awaiting my mum to pick my dad up from his work in town...In Liverpool, they kicked off about an hour and a half ago, trying to break into the big Debenhams at Liverpool ONE. I've heard rumours they're going to try and bring it to the ground tonight
> 
> Luckily my area is quiet...there aren't really any shops, only residential so it should stay this way, although the areas surrounding us are apparently building up tension...our local park and surrounding main roads are looking tense.


awww hun hope your mum and dad stay safe and you too my thoughs are with you (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

Verbatim said:


> Thanks
> 
> When he rang my mum earlier he said he didn't know where he was going but would ring back when he got a moment, this was at about 3:30 today and we haven't heard anything since!
> 
> I have a feeling he will be in Manchester but don't know if he will be back tonight or tomorrow or the day after, no idea.


I'm sure he's just been really busy they will have been meeting and planning their actions for tonight wont they. . . I really do feel for the police and firemen at the moment   

and that lad who is on the news talking to the news crew with a bandana over his face I hope he got arrested straight after the interview!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

Argent said:


> My dad rang my mum earlier and said they were breaking into Debenhams, I've been reading the local live feed all day on the Echo website for everything else.
> 
> Just as I clicked 'post' on my last post, my parents returned  They said it's dead in town now, but there's police vans EVERYWHERE! Must be prepared for a big haul and a crowded night in the cells!


I'm glad they're back safe


----------



## Guest

> 1911: Rioters have set fire to a Miss Selfridge shop on Market Street in Manchester city centre.


Lovely.....wonder what next.


----------



## NicoleW

My Dad is there, I'll ask him to get me some new clothes


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> My Dad is there, I'll ask him to get me some new clothes


Tell him to hurry otherwise it will all be gone.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## abbiechi

Argent said:


> My dad rang my mum earlier and said they were breaking into Debenhams, I've been reading the local live feed all day on the Echo website for everything else.
> 
> Just as I clicked 'post' on my last post, my parents returned  They said it's dead in town now, but there's police vans EVERYWHERE! Must be prepared for a big haul and a crowded night in the cells!


I've just heard that High Wycombe is being targetted now, everyone's been sent home/away from the main center. It's just awful


----------



## Argent

abbiechi said:


> I've just heard that High Wycombe is being targetted now, everyone's been sent home/away from the main center. It's just awful


I know, I love L-One...I'm so proud of our city, just not the few scrotes that have decided to join in with the idiots from London...


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

Student nurses are being sent home in my area so they're home safe in case it kicks off in Sheffield


----------



## Tigerneko

Is it bad that I'm kind of hoping they start on my work, I could do with a bit of time off


----------



## NicoleW

Shops are shut here lol.

Madness! 

I have Zumba in 15 minutes, hope it doesn't kick off then


----------



## katie200

((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) hope you all stay safe and keep ya chins up and this all end soon thinking of all sending safe wishes and carming vibs(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NicoleW

They look like giant boobies


----------



## catz4m8z

i like how they are clearing out all the shopping centres and towns so the looters dont have to worry about those pesky bystanders getting in the way!
Also where are they sending people home to??? People might be safer at work!!


IMO its all getting a wee bit surreal...


----------



## GoldenShadow

catz4m8z said:


> i like how they are clearing out all the shopping centres and towns so the looters dont have to worry about those pesky bystanders getting in the way!
> Also where are they sending people home to??? People might be safer at work!!
> 
> IMO its all getting a wee bit surreal...


Supposedly they are going to try and bring the whole thing down to ground tonight. Who's knows if they've got anything planned but I can see why they want the innocent lot out the way.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

My 11 year old is worried the rioters might come here - I said "and what would happen if they broke into our house?"

His reply "you'd smack em to death with your metal tennis racket!"

:lol: :lol: :lol: He knows me too well!

The youngest rioter arrested was just 11 years old :cursing: My 11 year old is currently watching eastenders admiring his handywork of tidying the front room - anyone would think he'd just painted the mona lisa still he's happy he's earned the right to stay up for an extra hour


----------



## Guest

Lancashire police are sending officers to London......great. So if it all kicks off in Preston, Blackburn or Manchester/Liverpool need extra help Lancashire are going to be down men.


----------



## kirksandallchins

It's about time the army were brought in with water cannons (or real ones if allowed) and cracked down on the yobs.

I hope the do-gooders do not get way with blaming this on everything but the people rioting - we are all finding it tough but the majority of us do not go around wrecking other people's lives. 

I hope the kids who were found doing damage are caught - and both them and their parents get punished. There have been some tough words from the PM, but I am not holding my breath to see if tough sentences are passed


----------



## Tanya1989

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> My 11 year old is worried the rioters might come here - I said "and what would happen if they broke into our house?"
> 
> His reply "you'd smack em to death with your metal tennis racket!"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: He knows me too well!
> 
> The youngest rioter arrested was just 11 years old :cursing: My 11 year old is currently watching eastenders admiring his handywork of tidying the front room - anyone would think he'd just painted the mona lisa still he's happy he's earned the right to stay up for an extra hour


The greatest violence I knew at 11yrs old was playing British Bulldog in the school playground!!!


----------



## Tanya1989

shetlandlover said:


> Lancashire police are sending officers to London......great. So if it all kicks off in Preston, Blackburn or Manchester/Liverpool need extra help Lancashire are going to be down men.


We've sent some down too. My mates brother was shipped down at lunchtime.


----------



## abbiechi

Does anyone have a website or anything that has regular updates?


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> We've sent some down too. My mates brother was shipped down at lunchtime.


Its not good is it?
I mean.....knowing the idiots in Preston/Blackburn they will be next. (they have to get in on free stuff).

Love how the BBC have changed the title from London riots to UK riots.


----------



## catz4m8z

See, now the oppisite happened in my town last night! London shipped out some rioters instead!!
They came, set fire to some cars, trashed a bank and........got arrested!

Bwa ha ha!!!!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

abbiechi said:


> Does anyone have a website or anything that has regular updates?


BBC News - Live: UK riots

The little bar at the left updates regularly.


----------



## springerpete

Would that I were in charge, I think I'd have the answer....It would however involve tear gas, water cannons and 'baton rounds with a select few G.S.Ds to round up anyone who was left standing. Trouble is, the 'Lefties' would call me radical and want to jail me....


----------



## GoldenShadow

shetlandlover said:


> Lancashire police are sending officers to London......great. So if it all kicks off in Preston, Blackburn or Manchester/Liverpool need extra help Lancashire are going to be down men.


There are places worse off, all the home counties for starters really. I've been told those areas have lost a lot of police to London and the numbers aren't being divulged to try and avoid riots occurring because its known the police are in lower numbers in those specific areas.


----------



## kaz_f

Just keeping tabs on the live news website and apparently gangs have been organising themselves through social media websites like facebook and twitter! Nightmare! I think it seems to be playing a big part in how it's all spreading... It's so so scary


----------



## Tigerneko

shetlandlover said:


> Lancashire police are sending officers to London......great. So if it all kicks off in Preston, Blackburn or Manchester/Liverpool need extra help Lancashire are going to be down men.


Perhaps that's where my dad has gone then! Still heard nowt!


----------



## Spellweaver

springerpete said:


> Would that I were in charge, I think I'd have the answer....It would however involve tear gas, water cannons and 'baton rounds with a select few G.S.Ds to round up anyone who was left standing. Trouble is, the 'Lefties' would call me radical and want to jail me....


But the majority of us would applaud you and say, "job's a good 'un!"


----------



## gorgeous

Riots in Romford...

Mindless bloody idiots they are!

‪Romford Riots: Original Video‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Guest

ffs  where will it end!!


----------



## davidc

I cycled to my sisters as I live on a shopping centre, and my local Bargain Booze was looted, it was set on fire shortly after I left I believe, so they could target the flats, maybe they won't, I don't know, but playing it safe but I hadn't been shopping anyway so needed to leave either way and my sister has a big freezer and suggested it might be best to stay a\t hers.

So if you see anyone cycling with two red pannier bags and a yellow drybag on the back and holding a green bag, it'sd not a looter, it's me. The green bag is my gerbils gerbilarium.


----------



## DogLover1981

I feel bad for people who have had their businesses go up in flames. If I lived near, I would very angry about the riots. When is the military going to get involved? I imagine more police, soldiers and a few tanks in every city would scare the rioters. The cities would look like war zones, but it could stop the riots.


----------



## kaz_f

davidc said:


> I cycled to my sisters as I live on a shopping centre, and my local Bargain Booze was looted, it was set on fire shortly after I left I believe, so they could target the flats, maybe they won't, I don't know, but playing it safe but I hadn't been shopping anyway so needed to leave either way and my sister has a big freezer and suggested it might be best to stay a\t hers.
> 
> So if you see anyone cycling with two red pannier bags and a yellow drybag on the back and holding a green bag, it'sd not a looter, it's me. The green bag is my gerbils gerbilarium.


OMG hope you and your sister stay safe DavidC!!


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> Riots in Romford...
> 
> Mindless bloody idiots they are!
> 
> ‪Romford Riots: Original Video‬‏ - YouTube


Oh God, is this tonight? My sis-in-law's there with her little boy


----------



## Guest

I have to agree the military need to be brought in and maybe even martial law implemented!! I know that it would cause major unrest at first BUT it would tackle the problem quicker IMO.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> I cycled to my sisters as I live on a shopping centre, and my local Bargain Booze was looted, it was set on fire shortly after I left I believe, so they could target the flats, maybe they won't, I don't know, but playing it safe but I hadn't been shopping anyway so needed to leave either way and my sister has a big freezer and suggested it might be best to stay a\t hers.
> 
> So if you see anyone cycling with two red pannier bags and a yellow drybag on the back and holding a green bag, it'sd not a looter, it's me. The green bag is my gerbils gerbilarium.


Are you ok. Glad you got yourself and Ebony out of there.


----------



## gorgeous

davidc said:


> I cycled to my sisters as I live on a shopping centre, and my local Bargain Booze was looted, it was set on fire shortly after I left I believe, so they could target the flats, maybe they won't, I don't know, but playing it safe but I hadn't been shopping anyway so needed to leave either way and my sister has a big freezer and suggested it might be best to stay a\t hers.
> 
> So if you see anyone cycling with two red pannier bags and a yellow drybag on the back and holding a green bag, it'sd not a looter, it's me. The green bag is my gerbils gerbilarium.


Aww bless you David! I hope you get to your sisters safe and she spoils you with some nice home cooked food


----------



## cheekyscrip

I wish I could get into those bandits homes..take all their stuff..and set on fire..or better still sell it on E-bay and give money to the victims!!!!

Labour was weak..Tories weaker still..well they do not live in Croydon?..do they? Lib Dem nowhere to be seen..hiding in safe haven with the Tories?

Army somewhere far, far away minding somebody's elses riots...

And what about good, old curfew for a few nights?


----------



## gorgeous

simplysardonic said:


> Oh God, is this tonight? My sis-in-law's there with her little boy


That was taken last night


----------



## archielee

when is this going to stop


----------



## Mr Gizmo

NicoleW said:


> Cross posted from FB





Fleur said:


> Hopefully He's shot himself in the foot and provided enough evidence for an arrest





Devil-Dogz said:


> Defo something to be smug about  lets hope we see that face again soon, when the police catch up with him


Unfortunatly he will get away with it as there is no way of proving he stole the items. :cursing:



NicoleW said:


> I have a spare bedroom for any member wanting to come down, in Southampton so pretty much away from everything.


Joannas nighclub in Southsea as gone up in smoke.


----------



## Argent

Apparently Liverpool is like a Ghost town now...apart from reports of gangs in balaclavas heading to Speke Retail Park, everywhere else is deserted, even of regular people and any would-have-been troublemakers.
Hoping it stays this way but something tells me this could be the calm before the storm - it's not gone dark yet.


----------



## davidc

kaz_f said:


> OMG hope you and your sister stay safe DavidC!!


Thanks. 



danielled said:


> Are you ok. Glad you got yourself and Ebony out of there.


Yeah I'm ok thanks. Got to my sisters safely.



gorgeous said:


> Aww bless you David! I hope you get to your sisters safe and she spoils you with some nice home cooked food


Thanks. Got to my sisters safely. I should have said I was already there when I made the post, I meant if anyone sees a cyclist on the TV with a green bag it wouldn't be a rioter.  Excuse the poor cycling, just wanted to get away, there were rioters and police vans on the route I took and I was taking the safer route!!!


----------



## Fleur

Mr Giz said:


> Unfortunatly he will get away with it as there is no way of proving he stole the items. :cursing:
> 
> Joannas nighclub in Southsea as gone up in smoke.


You're probably right about the lad.

Has Joannas really gone? - Is it looters/vandels or are they making a dodgy insurance claim? Joanna's should of been condemed 20 years ago


----------



## Fleur

davidc said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I'm ok thanks. Got to my sisters safely.
> 
> Thanks. Got to my sisters safely. I should have said I was already there when I made the post, I meant if anyone sees a cyclist on the TV with a green bag it wouldn't be a rioter.  Excuse the poor cycling, just wanted to get away, there were rioters and police vans on the route I took and I was taking the safer route!!!


Glad you made it to your sisters safe - you had us worried for a minute.
Must of been a very scary ride.


----------



## Starfish

My apologies if something similar has already been posted, but here's my little rant over this horrid situation;

I was a frontline response officer for just over 4 years and was 'encouraged' to leave little over a year ago due to the pending cuts and forced resignations that were, and are, still going on up and down the country in the various police regions. I don't really regret leaving although there are certain aspects that I miss, however similar occurences (although far more minor) were what definately swayed me in the end and ate away at any enjoyment and job satisfaction I had.

One of my patches was the city centre of my force area, and for the two years I policed it, it was utterly horrific; seeing the type of animal-like behaviour and cruelty that another human being can inflict on another completely re-arranged your view on people and I'm only just starting to lose my cynical, non-trusting edge now. Anyway rather than discuss my boring life history () I'll get to the point of my post;

The police have no 'teeth' any more, and the yobs and criminals today know that they are in a better position than the officers themselves in regards to bringing them to justice; the police are now crippled by red tape, health and safety and human rights, however the police and even the general public, are not given the same quarter. I've stood toe-to-toe with a drunken man, who has literally had his nose pressed up to mine, spitting in my face and threatening to put me in hospital, and yet I was told by my highers that I am expected to 'deal with it' as I should accept that level of abuse in my position. I'd been bitten, punched, had my hand and clavicle broken and various other 'minor' injuries, all whilst trying to carry out my duties, and not a single one of the people arrested were given more than a fine.

God help us with the current situation, because people are scared, angry and unsure, and with todays current economic climate we are becoming more and more desperate and it's not a good recipe for a sunny outcome. 

Good luck all those in the riot areas, I hope you stay safe x


----------



## poohdog

A top cop interviewed has said they don't want to use rubber bullets or water cannon because it would look bad to the rest of the world with them holding the Olympics here....

How stupid can you get....It's all down to politicians losing face,the same reason they won't withdraw from Afghanistan....loss of face.

And these prats are running my country.


----------



## simplysardonic

gorgeous said:


> That was taken last night


OK, thanks, I've spoken to her today, relieved now for their sake as she said there was no trouble in her road last night xx
Take care everyone, especially in those places already hit, I gotta get on with stuff here
Night all xx


----------



## kaz_f

simplysardonic said:


> OK, thanks, I've spoken to her today, relieved now for their sake as she said there was no trouble in her road last night xx
> Take care everyone, especially in those places already hit, I gotta get on with stuff here
> Night all xx


Night x 
Glad you've spoken to her.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just to wish that you all and your family and furries were safe...


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Glad you made it to your sisters safe - you had us worried for a minute.
> Must of been a very scary ride.


I was worried too when he didn't reply to my pm.

I'm just glad you and Ebony are safe David.


----------



## Starfish

poohdog said:


> A top cop interviewed has said they don't want to use rubber bullets or water cannon because it would look bad to the rest of the world with them holding the Olympics here....
> 
> How stupid can you get....It's all down to politicians losing face,the same reason they won't withdraw from Afghanistan....loss of face.
> 
> And these prats are running my country.


So very true.

And the scary thing is that this is what so called 'British people' are doing to their own country.

If the politicians are so concerned about losing face in front of the public, imagine the kind of weaknesses they are exposing to the bigger threats out there. It is truly frightening to consider it, but there is blood in the water now..


----------



## archiebaby

gorgeous said:


> That is just madness! If I were you AB I would phone up Tesco Head Office and demand they shut the store - you want your daughter safe and so do others!


i just told her to come home early she is home safe and sound now but her friends have just told her that asda down by the outlet is all boarded up and loads of people hanging around outside ashford is a relatively small town so i am quite surprised to be honest


----------



## gorgeous

archiebaby said:


> i just told her to come home early she is home safe and sound now but her friends have just told her that asda down by the outlet is all boarded up and loads of people hanging around outside ashford is a relatively small town so i am quite surprised to be honest


So glad she is home safe.

I need to switch the news off cos it is scaring the life out of me!


----------



## archiebaby

gorgeous said:


> So glad she is home safe.
> 
> I need to switch the news off cos it is scaring the life out of me!


i think where we live we are quite safe but honestly when/where will it stop it just opportunists now that are jumping on the bandwagon of getting the free stuff and plus all the police are elsewhere


----------



## bearcub

Scary thing is it's not even dark yet. Who knows what could happen tonight


----------



## Guest

bearcub said:


> Scary thing is it's not even dark yet. Who knows what could happen tonight


I know. I daren't turn out the lights.


----------



## alyssa_liss

it was horrible last night when it was just london but its very close to home now and it so scary. dont know whats true and whats rumours. aparently things have hppened in stockport aswell know , not on the london scale obviously but scary


----------



## poohdog

Hazel Blears MP for Salford is on BBC live telling us what awful yobbos these rioters are....Isn't that the same Hazel Blears that claimed expenses for three different properties...and made us the taxpayer pay £850 for a TV and £651 for a mattress before she got found out....

Our Hazel doesn't need to loot does she?....And we wonder why these yobs are helping themselves when MPs are this crooked...:wink:
*
And she's kept her job...good innit?*


----------



## welshjet

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes they are taking it out on the WRONG people.I have said from the word go..They can't take it out on the houses of parliment because, unlike joe public they get protected.*


Protected or not, what they are doing is wrong and any 'normal decent person' would not do this, times are hard for all of us, there is no excuse.

I work in the public sector, possibly on the lowest scale, i would not dream of doing what these thugs are doing. I have dignity and pride in myself and what i do.

These people are the first to cry out if they arent given all the help that they demand. God forbid anything should happen to the area which them or their parents family live and the emergency services couldnt get there, would they still so blasie

I think not,


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Good on them young men that are going out on the streets to help!


----------



## Aurelia

Devil-Dogz said:


> Good on them young men that are going out on the streets to help!


Aye! I just hope they keep their word and don't get violent themselves.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Aurelia said:


> Aye! I just hope they keep their word and don't get violent themselves.


me to! - Dont want the decent folk to lower themselves.


----------



## Guest

Someone's just told me that Bury's now at it....Not sure how true it is but the girl lives there.


----------



## bewitched

Someones just said our local shopping center is on fire off outside to see if I can see smoke. Don't believe it myself.


----------



## Guest

bewitched said:


> Someones just said our local shopping center is on fire off outside to see if I can see smoke. Don't believe it myself.


Where are you?


----------



## abbiechi

bewitched said:


> Someones just said our local shopping center is on fire off outside to see if I can see smoke. Don't believe it myself.


Let us know what happens.


----------



## bewitched

a little pooey town called Skelmersdale :lol:
In the nicest possible way, it would be an improvement if the Concourse burnt down. There's only about 12 shops in there, the rest have closed down. There's no smoke out there anyway.


----------



## Guest

Well no more updates as to if the Bury thing is true or not. 

Wonder how bad things will get tonight as its getting darker.


----------



## Aurelia

Just heard that it's kicking off in Derby now? Not sure if that's true, but also that some shops in Nottingham have been set on fire too 

I've a feeling tonight is going to be terrible!


----------



## alyssa_liss

well stockport was a rumour aparently. hate to think what manchester is going to be like as the night gets later


----------



## Tanya1989

Aurelia said:


> Just heard that it's kicking off in Derby now? Not sure if that's true, but also that some shops in Nottingham have been set on fire too
> 
> I've a feeling tonight is going to be terrible!


I hope not  They are my home cities. Although I live in Derbyshire, I go to Nottingham all the time


----------



## dobermummy

Tanya1989 said:


> I hope not  They are my home cities. Although I live in Derbyshire, I go to Nottingham all the time


same here


----------



## Terrier Fan

Riots have been confirmed here in Milton Keynes, no where near the scale as london but various areas have been attacked 

We made sure that all the pets were safe near the back of the building, so that if god forbid the building is targeted they can all be removed safely.

Previous reports show that [email protected] stores in the other riot areas have not been touched.

To everyone in affected areas please stay safe.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Terrier Fan said:


> Riots have been confirmed here in Milton Keynes, no where near the scale as london but various areas have been attacked


oh not that means its getting closer to me!  why does it continue to spread this is awful.


----------



## welshjet

Verbatim said:


> My dad is a Police officer and he was called away while I was at work today, we don't know where he's been sent - could be Manchester, Leeds, Liverpool, London - I have no idea where in the country he is or when he will be home.
> 
> I don't have the best relationship with him and we argue constantly but he is my dad and I do hope he is safe, wherever he is.





Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> yes get out quick! Let us know you're safe when you're out of there!





Verbatim said:


> Perhaps that's where my dad has gone then! Still heard nowt!


Verbatim, hope hes ok x

Hes probably just focussed on what they need to do and whats happening where they have been posted to

Clare xxx


----------



## momentofmadness

Devil-Dogz said:


> oh not that means its getting closer to me!  why does it continue to spread this is awful.


Because of sites like facebook and twitter.. and mobile phones and the media.. and all the Numpty's think hey lets join in..


----------



## Devil-Dogz

momentofmadness said:


> Because of sites like facebook and twitter.. and mobile phones and the media.. and all the Numpty's think hey lets join in..


Terrible isnt it - I just cant believe its been allowed to get so out of hand! - it needs to stop, before more gets seriously hurt. How there hasnt been more deaths, with all these fire ect' I shall never know.


----------



## gorgeous

Sat watching the BBC news and shouting to the tv 'get the [email protected]@rds!', as the police are chasing the thugs in Manchester


----------



## Tanya1989

gorgeous said:


> Sat watching the BBC news and shouting to the tv 'get the [email protected]@rds!', as the police are chasing the thugs in Manchester


My brother was telling me earlier that he'd seen pictures of women jumping out of burning buildings


----------



## Fleur

Tanya1989 said:


> My brother was telling me earlier that he'd seen pictures of women jumping out of burning buildings


The pics were published in the daily mail


----------



## momentofmadness

Fleur said:


> The pics were published in the daily mail


Jeepers thats real bad..


----------



## Tanya1989

Fleur said:


> The pics were published in the daily mail


Thats awful, must have been terrifying. Can't help but admire the photography though


----------



## metame

i was collecting newspapers that had been left on the train to read all about it...


----------



## JANICE199

EyeOpine said:


> When you're finished L:ing your FAO, would you answer the question about what their agenda is. If you don't, you're just smoke and mirrors. Pretending like you know what their agenda is, but a total refusal to commit 15 serious words to explain it, basically because you can't. You're just waffling away.


*You can think what you like about me and yes i'm still lmfao at some peoples attitudes.If you can't work it out for yourself i sure as hell won't do it for you.
And their was me thinking these rioters didn't use their brains.As for me waffling,your not doing so bad yaself.*


----------



## Guest

i were so scared earlier i did start packing , everything was going on litterally right outside my homewhen push come to shove i just couldn`t do it as this is my homehave to say police were on the scene very quickly still don`t make you feel safe but as they moved further up teh road the crowd legged it and i litterally had police standing right outside my house at one point so at least i probably had the safest house and car on the road for a whileeverything has gone quiet now , still a very strong police presence here which makes me feel better but when is all this going to end it`s absolute madness i`ve had a few calls from relatives residing in aston where it`s also going on absolutely terrified what can you do? i have felt very vunerable and helpless tonight which realy isn`t like me at all but when it`s all happened litterally on your doorstep how else are you supposed to feel:crying:


----------



## poohdog

A report from the prison inspectorate this morning says Wandsworth prison doesn't show respect and decency towards the prisoners....You couldn't make this stuff up....They'd get one meal a day and hard labour if I was in power.

All this gob from politicians...you watch,I bet the punishment from our crap judges will be weak and ineffectual as usual.


----------



## noushka05

hope everyone is safe this morning, thank god my Son is back home from Manchester uni.


looks like all the mindless theiving low lifes are crawling out of the woodwork, they dont have a 'cause'! theyre just dregs of society normal people dont behave like this:cursing:


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *You can think what you like about me and yes i'm still lmfao at some peoples attitudes.If you can't work it out for yourself i sure as hell won't do it for you..*


I'm not the one here repeatedly telling other people that these thieving thugs have an agenda. You're doing that yet you refuse to state what their agenda is. You can't even back up your own words.



JANICE199 said:


> *And their was me thinking these rioters didn't use their brains.As for me waffling,your not doing so bad yaself.*


More mindless waffle and a waste of words, they don't even make sense and are not relevant.

You're all talk and no substance.


----------



## EyeOpine

noushka05 said:


> hope everyone is safe this morning, thank god my Son is back home from Manchester uni.
> 
> looks like all the mindless theiving low lifes are crawling out of the woodwork, they dont have a 'cause'! theyre just dregs of society normal people dont behave like this:cursing:


I am happy for you that your family is safe, and yes, mindless theiving low-lifes they are. Totally the dregs of our society. Which is why I get annoyed when some people in here defend them when they pretend they have an agenda or a reason.


----------



## noushka05

EyeOpine said:


> I am happy for you that your family is safe, and yes, mindless theiving low-lifes they are. Totally the dregs of our society. Which is why I get annoyed when some people in here defend them when they pretend they have an agenda or a reason.


thank you, my Son has just got his degree so hes now looking for a job, will he resort to theiving and violence if he cant find one! no course he wont...... he'll keep applying till he gets a flippin job!

how anyone can defend the rioters or make out they have some cause other than to rob and destroy is beyond me!, these criminals just want something for nothing they have no agenda, nor do they have any morals or respect whatsoever.


----------



## grandad

Take their benefits away if they are convicted

Convicted London rioters should loose all benefits. - e-petitions


----------



## JANICE199

*Just to set the record straight AGAIN, i personaly have not agreed with wht these yobs are doing.*


----------



## NicoleW

Oh Janice *hugs*

I was watching the news last night andf those kids trying to break into Jessops.

Now,.. Nothing is near the scale of what it was like in London, so it's just a bunch of SMALL groups of kids trying to copy and start something big, but more people are AGAINST these riots then they are FOR the riots.


ANyway, going to have my hour fix on the news then stare at my ice cream in the freezer that I cannot eat


----------



## JANICE199

*Thankyou..
Did you see the 80 year old owner of the furniture store? I felt so sorry for him he was almost in tears.
They are talking about having some of the courts open 24 hours to deal with these rioters.*


----------



## RAINYBOW

Big respect to those who stood shoulder to shoulder in Enfield last night to protect their communities xx Proud to be from North London again seeing that.

Absolutely shocked and disgusted that there was trouble in Cambridge last night, that proves to me this is just local scroates out for what they can get, one thing about Cambridge people is generally they know how to make an intelligent point. Very few people have no opportunities round here, it is not exactly a "deprived" area is it  Morons

Very concerned about the deaths of 3 people last night after they were run over protecting their areas, potential for a massive community back lash there.

I now think serious civil unrest is inevitable. People won't sit back and watch their communities, homes, livelihoods being trashed and the police can't be everywhere all the time.

Also this is costing us Millions, where the hell is THAT going to come from  ny solutions to re engage these twats will cost Millions - Where is that going to come from. Oh yeah thats right we can take it off the good people of this country, they were all OK about the banks robbing them blind so surely they will be just dandy with their own people doing it to them.


----------



## welshjet

diablo said:


> i were so scared earlier i did start packing , everything was going on litterally right outside my homewhen push come to shove i just couldn`t do it as this is my homehave to say police were on the scene very quickly still don`t make you feel safe but as they moved further up teh road the crowd legged it and i litterally had police standing right outside my house at one point so at least i probably had the safest house and car on the road for a whileeverything has gone quiet now , still a very strong police presence here which makes me feel better but when is all this going to end it`s absolute madness i`ve had a few calls from relatives residing in aston where it`s also going on absolutely terrified what can you do? i have felt very vunerable and helpless tonight which realy isn`t like me at all but when it`s all happened litterally on your doorstep how else are you supposed to feel:crying:


Diablo - glad you and your family are ok x

My thoughts and wishes are with all innocent people caught up in this, including every police officer and emergency services xxx



grandad said:


> Take their benefits away if they are convicted
> 
> Convicted London rioters should loose all benefits. - e-petitions


:wink:

this would be ideal but I can just hear dogooders crying out "breach of their human rights" its laughable but they would probably get away with it

No as usual honest decent hardworking tax payers will have to pay for their mindless thuggery and damage, yep, more taken out in taxes and insurance again


----------



## RAINYBOW

welshjet said:


> Diablo - glad you and your family are ok x
> 
> My thoughts and wishes are with all innocent people caught up in this, including every police officer and emergency services xxx
> 
> :wink:
> 
> this would be ideal but I can just hear dogooders crying out "breach of their human rights" its laughable but they would probably get away with it
> 
> No as usual honest decent hardworking tax payers will have to pay for their mindless thuggery and damage, yep, more taken out in taxes and insurance again


They can cry all they like but not all countries have a welfare state so i doubt their is any human rights obligation to a nation to provide it.

TBH it wouldn't work as you would create more problemss than you solve but maybe serving their sentences in the same sort of conditions drought stricken places like Kenya are currently facing might give them some bloody "perspective"

If alot of the issues last night were small pockets of youths, would kettling rather than moving them on not been more effective They said the police couldn't get a handle on their movements well errrrr stop them moving then, also it's inconvenient, boring and uncomfortable. Kettle them up overnight with a bottle of water each and let them stew.

The equivalent of a grown up "naughty corner"


----------



## NicoleW

FRom a youth in manchester

"Everyone is just showing their frustration cos they have no future, everything is expensive they can't go to college"



1.) COLLEGE is funding if you're under 19 years old, so go to bloody college after school not laze about doing naff all.
2.) Get a god damn job and stop complaining there isn't ''any''. When there is, just nothing they want to do.


----------



## RAINYBOW

NicoleW said:


> FRom a youth in manchester
> 
> "Everyone is just showing their frustration cos they have no future, everything is expensive they can't go to college"
> 
> 1.) COLLEGE is funding if you're under 19 years old, so go to bloody college after school not laze about doing naff all.
> 2.) Get a god damn job and stop complaining there isn't ''any''. When there is, just nothing they want to do.


What is interesting is these kids are just repeating the excuses that have been made for them for years, and there in lies the problem


----------



## NicoleW

I am absolutely convinced though that I know that bloke who set fire to Selfridges


----------



## JANICE199

NicoleW said:


> FRom a youth in manchester
> 
> "Everyone is just showing their frustration cos they have no future, everything is expensive they can't go to college"
> 
> 1.) COLLEGE is funding if you're under 19 years old, so go to bloody college after school not laze about doing naff all.
> 2.) Get a god damn job and stop complaining there isn't ''any''. When there is, just nothing they want to do.


*Jobs in my area are very few and far between.When my hubby was out of work about 4 years ago,we lost count of how jobs he applied for.He's a guy thats worked all his life and is far from idle.
I personaly would have liked to see the retirement age lowerd,to make room for the youngsters to get into work.
As for colledge,i'm not sure everyone is cut out for that
Just my thoughts.*


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> What is interesting is these kids are just repeating the excuses that have been made for them for years, and there in lies the problem


Absolutely. The problem has become worse and worse to the point where people are forced to take poor paid dead end jobs because all of the 'real' work (careers.. remember them) has gone.

To become educated to degree level costs too much and what's the point - we've slashed science funding and the public sector skilled jobs (Forensic Science Service for instance) have gone.

So our generation has destroyed the economy, manufacturing, science research, pension schemes, the environment and the education system.

Daily Mail readers please now tell me how "you've never had it so good" (complete c*ck - as James May would say)


----------



## celicababe1986

please share this link!

have a look and help identify!

Identify The London Rioters


----------



## Mr Gizmo

NicoleW said:


> I am absolutely convinced though that I know that bloke who set fire to Selfridges


If and its a big if ,you are 100 % then you now what you have to do.
If the person you think it is turns out innocent then he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## suzy93074

RAINYBOW said:


> What is interesting is these kids are just repeating the excuses that have been made for them for years, and there in lies the problem


Yes but these excuses have been taught them from their parents who learnt from their parents.......who in turn learnt from the Government who have encouraged the last few generations to live on benefits - young kids are taught by example and they have not had any good examples  - IM IN NO WAY justifying what has happened these last few nights - but many of these kids have had no direction and we are now paying for that.


----------



## JANICE199

NicoleW said:


> I am absolutely convinced though that I know that bloke who set fire to Selfridges


*I would report it,the sooner they find these people the better.If you don't want to give your name then don't.*


----------



## NicoleW

Just watching it over and over and they look really similar but now not so sure, shall I report it anyway?


----------



## Elmo the Bear

suzy93074 said:


> Yes but these excuses have been taught them from their parents who learnt from their parents.......who in turn learnt from the Government who have encouraged the last few generations to live on benefits - young kids are taught by example and they have not had any good examples  - IM IN NO WAY justifying what has happened these last few nights - but many of these kids have had no direction and we are now paying for that.


I think you need to put aside the myth that these are excuses, that they've learnt to live on benefits and that there are really all these jobs and they're just too lazy to do them. Even if the last bit were true, there really aren't the jobs.. only poor paid dead end jobs which simply serve to prop up the big corporations who don't create "proper" jobs, just exploit for low wages.


----------



## JANICE199

celicababe1986 said:


> please share this link!
> 
> have a look and help identify!
> 
> Identify The London Rioters


*I've added it to my FB page..Thanks for sharing the link.*


----------



## NicoleW

In Manchester

Directgov jobs and skills search - Job search results

Jobs in Manchester - reed.co.uk

Jobs in Manchester - Classic Job Search

Now they can't tell me there's no eefffing jobs,


----------



## ClaireLouise

NicoleW said:


> In Manchester
> 
> Directgov jobs and skills search - Job search results
> 
> Jobs in Manchester - reed.co.uk
> 
> Jobs in Manchester - Classic Job Search
> 
> Now they can't tell me there's no eefffing jobs,


There are jobs out there and training opportunities problem is some people dont look for it and expect everything to fall into their laps


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you need to put aside the myth that these are excuses, that they've learnt to live on benefits and that there are really all these jobs and they're just too lazy to do them. Even if the last bit were true, there really aren't the jobs.. only poor paid dead end jobs which simply serve to prop up the big corporations who don't create "proper" jobs, just exploit for low wages.


Oh it's the "I hate the rich" person again.

I think YOU need to put aside the myth that these thieving, rioting looters are anything but the dregs of society.

And stop making excuses for them.


----------



## suzy93074

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you need to put aside the myth that these are excuses, that they've learnt to live on benefits and that there are really all these jobs and they're just too lazy to do them. Even if the last bit were true, there really aren't the jobs.. only poor paid dead end jobs which simply serve to prop up the big corporations who don't create "proper" jobs, just exploit for low wages.


I dont think its a myth I see it everyday where I live - they become part of the system and once in it they find it hard to get out - they become "dependent" on benefit - but I also agree that there are less "proper" jobs - morale is low - confidence is low - im not saying all people who claim are not trying to find jobs I know they are - and its a hard task - the job centres are a load of wank they are just processing numbers they dont help people they have no heart and soul in what they do .....


----------



## cheekyscrip

I just wish those kids who complain how hardit is in UK went for a year to China, Siberia, Ethipia etc..when they can be taliking?..Do they starve?...are homeless?..no, they cannot get a newest Ipod, Blackberry etc...
Times are toough..true..but burning towns down is going to help?

And one more thought: ...there are some who want unrest in Britain...

Who might be right now on the other end of BlackBerry instigating and provoking....who are laughing now when British youth burns Britain with their own hands....

No car bomb would do so much damage...wish those youth who think this is a political protest were aware to whose hands they are playing....

Myabe whoever can should try to bring that awareness...


----------



## ClaireLouise

BBC News - TV presenter Dan Snow "sat on a looter" in London riot


----------



## Cleo38

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think you need to put aside the myth that these are excuses, that they've learnt to live on benefits and that there are really all these jobs and they're just too lazy to do them. Even if the last bit were true, there really aren't the jobs.. *only poor paid dead end jobs *which simply serve to prop up the big corporations who don't create "proper" jobs, just exploit for low wages.


We have ALL had to do these at some point in our lives, why should these scum bags be any different?! 

It makes me sick watching this on the TV when ordinary people are having their homes trashed & are living in fear whilst these cockroaches of society think it's their right to take whatever they want.

This is greed basically. These people have no morals, no respect, no empathy, they are not 'fighting' for any cause other than stocking their homes with looted goods.


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *Just to set the record straight AGAIN, i personaly have not agreed with wht these yobs are doing.*


Yet you make excuses for them? Why?

Just a few pages back you were blaming David Cameron, saying it was bound to happen, as he had taken the p*ss out of the porest in this country and now they were rebeling.

A simple straightforward reply would be appreciated, one not loaded with obfuscation or being told to read your 21,000+ previous posts.


----------



## JANICE199

EyeOpine said:


> Yet you make excuses for them? Why?
> 
> Just a few pages back you were blaming David Cameron, saying it was bound to happen, as he had taken the p*ss out of the porest in this country and now they were rebeling.
> 
> A simple straightforward reply would be appreciated, one not loaded with obfuscation or being told to read your 21,000+ previous posts.


*Read into my posts what you like.Seems to me you've got a chip on your shoulder.As for reading all 21,000 of my post,only if you have the time.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo

ClaireLouise said:


> BBC News - TV presenter Dan Snow "sat on a looter" in London riot


Dan Snow.  :lol:


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *Read into my posts what you like.Seems to me you've got a chip on your shoulder.As for reading all 21,000 of my post,only if you have the time.*


Like I thought, incapable of giving a straight answer to a simple question. You're all talk and no substance.


----------



## suzy93074

EyeOpine said:


> Yet you make excuses for them? Why?
> 
> Just a few pages back you were blaming David Cameron, saying it was bound to happen, as he had taken the p*ss out of the porest in this country and now they were rebeling.
> 
> A simple straightforward reply would be appreciated, one not loaded with obfuscation or being told to read your 21,000+ previous posts.


So why do you think this has happened then?? I dont think Jan is giving them excuses she is perhaps offering reasons as to why - she does not condone their behaviour in any way - yes we can all think the obvious that they are just low life scumbags who need shooting - but really what does that achieve?? - now we have to look at the reasons WHY we have so many young kids looting and being violent and who have no respect for anything or anyone including the law! that does not just happen overnight it goes deeper.


----------



## JANICE199

EyeOpine said:


> Like I thought, incapable of giving a straight answer to a simple question. You're all talk and no substance.


*:lol::lol: simple answer,and your still having problems understanding me?*


----------



## Waterlily

EyeOpine said:


> Like I thought, incapable of giving a straight answer to a simple question. You're all talk and no substance.


LOL are you sure your not an ex member  you sure seem to have a lot of beef toward Jan :wink:


----------



## JANICE199

Waterlily said:


> LOL are you sure your not an ex member  you sure seem to have a lot of beef toward Jan :wink:


* I've got myself a fan club.:001_tt1:*


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: simple answer,and your still having problems understanding me?*


you call that an answer? No, you dont get off that easily. An answer would be something like,

*David Cameron is to blame because (_ _fill in the blanks_ _ )*

And I understand you perfectly well, you state nonsense then refuse to back it up.

Come on, I am sure if you try REALLY hard you can back up your OWN words.


----------



## EyeOpine

Waterlily said:


> LOL are you sure your not an ex member  you sure seem to have a lot of beef toward Jan :wink:


No, I am not an ex member, and I don't have a beef against this woman, I just dislike people liker her and ElmoBear who defend these thieving thugs and try to justify their actions by placing the blame at the door of politicians.


----------



## suzy93074

EyeOpine said:


> you call that an answer? No, you dont get off that easily. An answer would be something like,
> 
> *David Cameron is to blame because (_ _fill in the blanks_ _ )*
> 
> And I understand you perfectly well, you state nonsense then refuse to back it up.
> 
> Come on, I am sure if you try REALLY hard you can back up your OWN words.


I dont think this thread is the place for personal vendettas  which it seems pretty obvious u have against Janice.


----------



## Waterlily

suzy93074 said:


> I dont think this thread is the place for personal vendettas  which it seems pretty obvious u have against Janice.


Seems clear to me as well, thats what it is


----------



## JANICE199

EyeOpine said:


> you call that an answer? No, you dont get off that easily. An answer would be something like,
> 
> *David Cameron is to blame because (_ _fill in the blanks_ _ )*
> 
> And I understand you perfectly well, you state nonsense then refuse to back it up.
> 
> Come on, I am sure if you try REALLY hard you can back up your OWN words.


*Don't you think there's enough agro without you trying to bring it on here?*


----------



## EyeOpine

JANICE199 said:


> *Don't you think there's enough agro without you trying to bring it on here?*


yes there is more than enough agro, which is why I have an issue with you for blaming David Cameron for the thieving thugs behaviour.


----------



## JANICE199

EyeOpine said:


> yes there is more than enough agro, which is why I have an issue with you for blaming David Cameron for the thieving thugs behaviour.


*Oh is that all..Well you have your oppinions and i'll stick to mine.*


----------



## suzy93074

EyeOpine said:


> yes there is more than enough agro, which is why I have an issue with you for blaming David Cameron for the thieving thugs behaviour.


Is everyone else on here invisible?? lol  I asked u a question what u think is the reason then??? who IS to blame for the kids of today ???


----------



## john24

Thread rioting seems imminent. Reprot to your local shelter. Bring food and water. This has been a petfrorums public emergency announcement.


----------



## abbiechi

What's the point in arguing? If anything this thread should just be updates so everyone can keep track of what's going on. There's some seriously scared people on this forum so this isn't helping.


----------



## NicoleW

For 3 hours today, I don't care what is going on in the world.

Why?


COS MY FISH TANK IS COMING TODAY!!!!


----------



## EyeOpine

suzy93074 said:


> Is everyone else on here invisible?? lol  I asked u a question what u think is the reason then??? who IS to blame for the kids of today ???


If Janice won't answer my questions, why should I answer yours? Besides I was warned that you would be along to side with her.

I will use Janice's response to me "search through all my posts then you will find my answer'. :smilewinkgrin:

You're lucky though, I have only made a few dozen posts for you to read through to find out what I think is behind the current troubles, I have almost 22,000  to read through if I want to find Janice's reason.


----------



## Waterlily

abbiechi said:


> What's the point in arguing? If anything this thread should just be updates so everyone can keep track of what's going on. There's some seriously scared people on this forum so this isn't helping.


exactly, this is one of the times members need to band together 



EyeOpine said:


> Besides I was warned that you would be along to side with her.


yup an ex member or a troll


----------



## suzy93074

EyeOpine said:


> If Janice won't answer my questions, why should I answer yours? Besides I was warned that you would be along to side with her.
> 
> I will use Janice's response to me "search through all my posts then you will find my answer'. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> You're lucky though, I have only made a few dozen posts for you to read through to find out what I think is behind the current troubles, I have almost 22,000  to read through if I want to find Janice's reason.


LOL along side with her :lol::lol: I just go by what I FEEL - I live in an inner city area - last night I was scared to go out my front door - a car was burnt out literally steps from where I live on Monday night! BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAY I HAVE MY OWN MIND AND THOUGHTS ON THIS MATTER!! its happening right at the heart of my community!!! how dare u  Let me just say as well - I will NOT be scrolling thru any of your posts because I think u are here purely to cause contention which imo makes you as bad as the rioters!!


----------



## Tanya1989

Simmer down guys. There's enough hate in the country already. We are all on the same side


----------



## manic rose

back on track....

can't believe how young some of the rioters are. saw on the news that one looter arrested was 11 years old  how are the parents not worried sick when their 11 year old child is roaming the streets at night, knowing that all this chaos and violence is happening?


----------



## gorgeous

manic rose said:


> back on track....
> 
> can't believe how young some of the rioters are. saw on the news that one looter arrested was 11 years old  how are the parents not worried sick when their 11 year old child is roaming the streets at night, knowing that all this chaos and violence is happening?


The parents were probably with their children showing them the ropes!


----------



## suzy93074

manic rose said:


> back on track....
> 
> can't believe how young some of the rioters are. saw on the news that one looter arrested was 11 years old  how are the parents not worried sick when their 11 year old child is roaming the streets at night, knowing that all this chaos and violence is happening?


Kids as young as seven are so streetwise now dont u think!  I have seen parents taking their young kids of 3/4 yrs old to go score drugs at the street corners etc:cursing: and then we wonder why some of them grow up the way they do


----------



## JANICE199

manic rose said:


> back on track....
> 
> can't believe how young some of the rioters are. saw on the news that one looter arrested was 11 years old  how are the parents not worried sick when their 11 year old child is roaming the streets at night, knowing that all this chaos and violence is happening?


*I think half of these kids spend most of their time on the streets.One reporter said yesterday he came across one kiddy that was no taller than his elbow.*


----------



## poohdog




----------



## Tanya1989

poohdog said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NicoleW

I would never let my daughter roam the streets like some kind of tramp.

Mind you, I'm the type to spend time with my children. SHOCK HORROR!

We go out three times a week, once being at the weekend with Dad and during the week we either go swimming, library, or having a couple of hours afterschool at a dairy farm petting some animals. I make sure I read atleast one book to her a day, and her read one to me, we play board games, we talk to each other a lot.

I expect this to change when she gets older, not sure how much she'll like me reading her a story at 15 years of age! But still, I hope to spend as much time as I can with my children to have a really good relationship with them so they are not left roaming the streets.

So I may have to switch going to the library with going to Paultons Park at the weekend, or to the Zoo or wherever! I don't care, as long as I get to spend time with a daughter who wants to spend time with me, that's all I can ask for. 

I think far too many parents ignore their children and don't spend quality time with them.


----------



## gorgeous

NicoleW said:


> I would never let my daughter roam the streets like some kind of tramp.
> 
> Mind you, I'm the type to spend time with my children. SHOCK HORROR!
> 
> We go out three times a week, once being at the weekend with Dad and during the week we either go swimming, library, or having a couple of hours afterschool at a dairy farm petting some animals. I make sure I read atleast one book to her a day, and her read one to me, we play board games, we talk to each other a lot.
> 
> I expect this to change when she gets older, not sure how much she'll like me reading her a story at 15 years of age! But still, I hope to spend as much time as I can with my children to have a really good relationship with them so they are not left roaming the streets.
> 
> So I may have to switch going to the library with going to Paultons Park at the weekend, or to the Zoo or wherever! I don't care, as long as I get to spend time with a daughter who wants to spend time with me, that's all I can ask for.
> 
> I think far too many parents ignore their children and don't spend quality time with them.


I do agree with you....but not all of these children have bad relationships with their parents...some children go off the rails no matter what. Yes a lot of the time they have had BAD parents but I know many parents whom have given their child a good upbringing but the kid has followed their peers and got into drugs etc....


----------



## Guest

Shall i tell you who i blame for this the kids parents!!! Where are they???? 

How have they actually brought up these children that they need to actually do this to innocent people and there businesses, that they have no respect for there community or fellow people. 

I am absolutely disgusted with this country at the moment, yes the government do have some blame as well as they are taking away so much from people that it has annoyed them. :cursing:

All i pray and hope is that it stops NOW!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Waterlily

poohdog said:


>


Lmao I cant escape you can i hahaa


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Hope everyone made it safe through the night, my thoughts go out to the poor people who didnt :crying:

Lets hope there are no more riots and that the good people of this country can pick up the pieces and carry on like the true british do


----------



## smudgiesmummy

some of the parents are to blame yes ... but i dont think all parents should be blamed for how their kids are brought up 

i cant believe how bare faced a lot of them are , even on camera , i would be ashamed if that was my child 

its bad whats been going on in london and other towns and cities , but how the hell can they stop it , but they need to before the whole country is blown up


----------



## JANICE199

smudge2009 said:


> some of the parents are to blame yes ... but i dont think all parents should be blamed for how their kids are brought up
> 
> i cant believe how bare faced a lot of them are , even on camera , i would be ashamed if that was my child
> 
> its bad whats been going on in london and other towns and cities , but how the hell can they stop it , but they need to before the whole country is blown up


*It will be interesting to see what Cameron and the rest have to say at their meeting tomorow.
He needs to reasure the public that those responcible will be dealt with harshly.*


----------



## suewhite

I am getting Pee'd off listening to all the dogooders on TV and radio coming up with LaaLaa reasons why they are doing this they are out of control gits simple who think the world owes them


----------



## smudgiesmummy

JANICE199 said:


> *It will be interesting to see what Cameron and the rest have to say at their meeting tomorow.
> He needs to reasure the public that those responcible will be dealt with harshly.*


agree with u there , i bet hes quaking in his boots

its scary wherever u live around he uk at the min , u have no idea where they are going to strike next , we had trouble in our town last night but a lot of it was made up , the point is when do u believe the truth ... i admit iwas sared last night along with my mum


----------



## RAINYBOW

If you are saying it's all down to the parents then that means to solve it you have to parent the parents which is a nanny state which everyone moans about as it is.

This problem is societys problem. It doesn't really matter who is to blame, how we solve it is more important and pointing fingers won't solve this.

TBH i don't know if we can solve it. It's too hard wired, we are too apathetic in our relatively cozy lives, too unwilling to give what it will be necessary to give and even if we are willing to give the Government won't allow us to give to the people we want to. 

When i lost my Tax Credits i wanted to "give" that money to the poorer sections of society, the community projects, the youth workers, the elderly drop in centres, I didn't want to gift it to "The Debt", that should be coming from the businesses in this country and those that really have it to give. 

We have created a society that we like to live in and these kids have decided that isnt the society they want. Sadly they are too stupid to realise that they REALLY don't want the one they are currently creating, anarchy is no fun even for the anarchists, and when they have destroyed they will hold their hands up and walk away, and then they will sit aand moan and point fingers and lay blame on everyone and everything else (much like we all are)

Time to Step Up people. What do we REALLY want ? Gadgets, trinkets, designer blahhhhhhh or a fairer society, both is not an option really. 

We were never going to get fairness under a Tory Government and Labour pay it lip service now. Maybe The Big Society is the way forward, people taking time to help thier fellow man, it costs nothing. But we don't do it because some over priviledged **** in government tells us we should we do it for ourselves and our communities.


----------



## Snoringbear

From BBC news:

1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.


----------



## manic rose

map of where the riots have spread to so far

UK Riots - Google Maps

Like a game of pin the tail on the donkey to guess where they will hit next


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.


i hope shes ashamed of herself , great example to show the future generation


----------



## Elmo the Bear

JANICE199 said:


> * I've got myself a fan club.:001_tt1:*


More like a stalker :001_tt1:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.


And people wonder whats wrong with kids these days :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Sorry with those that don't agree but i stand by what i said, it is the parents, these children are as young as 11 years old!!! What the hell are they doing out and doing these acts, if i was a parent and my child was "out" i would be going to find them to make sure they were not in the middle of these riots. 

There are loads of things we can blame it on, cameron being one of them for sure, etc etc 

But if the parents stopped the kids from going out in the first place then it would be a big help.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.


Kind of trashes through the theory this is disaffected youths with nothing better to do doesn't it


----------



## john24

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> And people wonder whats wrong with kids these days :cursing:


the parents


----------



## Jenny1966

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.


What an example to set!

I hope she gets sacked, and that her head teacher uses her as an example of how not to be!! Disgraceful!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear

NicoleW said:


> In Manchester
> 
> Directgov jobs and skills search - Job search results
> 
> Jobs in Manchester - reed.co.uk
> 
> Jobs in Manchester - Classic Job Search
> 
> Now they can't tell me there's no eefffing jobs,


There are laods of jobs on here but the only two that actually pay more than £10,800 a year (which you can't live on) - one is public sector (and the Daily Mail fan club on here reckon they're all just wasters) and the other is....

..... a coordinator for unemployed people.

( - and that was a search for any jobs - any hours - any pay within 15 miles of Sheffield.)


----------



## Mr Gizmo

manic rose said:


> map of where the riots have spread to so far
> 
> UK Riots - Google Maps
> 
> Like a game of pin the tail on the donkey to guess where they will hit next


I'm safe from all of it.
Theres bugger all shops worth looting in Thatcham. :lol:


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> If you are saying it's all down to the parents then that means to solve it you have to parent the parents which is a nanny state which everyone moans about as it is.
> 
> This problem is societys problem. It doesn't really matter who is to blame, how we solve it is more important and pointing fingers won't solve this.
> 
> TBH i don't know if we can solve it. It's too hard wired, we are too apathetic in our relatively cozy lives, too unwilling to give what it will be necessary to give and even if we are willing to give the Government won't allow us to give to the people we want to.
> 
> When i lost my Tax Credits i wanted to "give" that money to the poorer sections of society, the community projects, the youth workers, the elderly drop in centres, I didn't want to gift it to "The Debt", that should be coming from the businesses in this country and those that really have it to give.
> 
> We have created a society that we like to live in and these kids have decided that isnt the society they want. Sadly they are too stupid to realise that they REALLY don't want the one they are currently creating, anarchy is no fun even for the anarchists, and when they have destroyed they will hold their hands up and walk away, and then they will sit aand moan and point fingers and lay blame on everyone and everything else (much like we all are)
> 
> Time to Step Up people. What do we REALLY want ? Gadgets, trinkets, designer blahhhhhhh or a fairer society, both is not an option really.
> 
> We were never going to get fairness under a Tory Government and Labour pay it lip service now. Maybe The Big Society is the way forward, people taking time to help thier fellow man, it costs nothing. But we don't do it because some over priviledged **** in government tells us we should we do it for ourselves and our communities.


*If your caught speeding you in some cases go on a driving course.Thats not being a nanny state.So when these parents are found to be letting their kids down by not bothering with them,then send them on parenting courses.
I agree its going to be a damn hard job to get this sittuation sorted,and it has to start with those at the top.
As for the gadget society yes i lay the blame on the parent and grandparents,and i include myself in that.I cannot see that side of society changing.Punishments now,imo will have to be a lot harsher and we don't need other countries telling our criminals they have rights.*


----------



## Snoringbear

RAINYBOW said:


> Kind of trashes through the theory this is disaffected youths with nothing better to do doesn't it


Yes, that's theory is drivel anyway. This is the best one I've come across (also mentions schooling)

No wonder these kids think stealing trainers is OK. Everyone makes excuses for them - Telegraph Blogs


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

too true, my 11 year old was tucked up in bed by 10pm snuggled up to a cat - he'd earned the right to stay up later cus he'd tidyed the front room (only happens once in a blue moon but hey!)

I hope that teacher gets the sack though - I know I wouldn't want them teaching any of my kids! and yes teachers can also have a big impact on a child as they go to school for 6 hours of the day too, its down to everyone of us!

If we see someone in need we should help them, if we see someone doing something wrong we should stop them, its only when we realise how strong we are together that is when we will change things!


----------



## Guest

manic rose said:


> map of where the riots have spread to so far
> 
> UK Riots - Google Maps
> 
> Like a game of pin the tail on the donkey to guess where they will hit next


And i was very sad to read that my city was on there the morning as well, when i left work there were police everywhere and when i was walking to the train station, i knew it was going to happen. :cursing:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

john24 said:


> the parents


Quite right... but not by example, by action. The parents (my generation) have trashed everything...and then we have the cheek to say the kids are acting disgracefully ... these kids are amateurs with a few shops and buildings.. we've laid to waste whole economies and even countries.


----------



## gorgeous

RAINYBOW said:


> Kind of trashes through the theory this is disaffected youths with nothing better to do doesn't it


Must have been the parents - wonder what sort of parents a 31 year old teacher whom becomes a rioter has?


----------



## poohdog

KathrynH said:


> Sorry with those that don't agree but i stand by what i said, it is the parents, these children are as young as 11 years old!!! What the hell are they doing out and doing these acts, if i was a parent and my child was "out" i would be going to find them to make sure they were not in the middle of these riots.
> 
> There are loads of things we can blame it on, cameron being one of them for sure, etc etc
> 
> But if the parents stopped the kids from going out in the first place then it would be a big help.


*I will repeat.....in Belfast with live bullets and petrol bombs flying about, young kids could be seen on the streets throwing stones at troops....Some parents are just s**t.*


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Snoringbear said:


> Yes, that's theory is drivel anyway. This is the best one I've come across (also mentions schooling)
> 
> No wonder these kids think stealing trainers is OK. Everyone makes excuses for them  Telegraph Blogs


But this is an article that blames the killings in Norway on an absent father; no one in their right mind would believe that was the cause.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

poohdog said:


> *I will repeat.....in Belfast with live bullets and petrol bombs flying about, young kids could be seen on the streets throwing stones at troops....Some parents are just s**t.*


Just so I don't misconstrue this... you're not blaming the issues in Ireland on bad parenting are you?


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Kind of trashes through the theory this is disaffected youths with nothing better to do doesn't it


So what drives a 31 year old teacher to riot then?

"She's obviously just a waster living off benefits and too lazy to get a job"... that's the right wing offender profiling kit in the bin then


----------



## RAINYBOW

KathrynH said:


> Sorry with those that don't agree but i stand by what i said, it is the parents, these children are as young as 11 years old!!! What the hell are they doing out and doing these acts, if i was a parent and my child was "out" i would be going to find them to make sure they were not in the middle of these riots.
> 
> There are loads of things we can blame it on, cameron being one of them for sure, etc etc
> 
> But if the parents stopped the kids from going out in the first place then it would be a big help.


Most of this is not being carried out by children that young and the parents have no power to stop an 18/20 year old sadly. Too late to try and instill any discipline now if they haven't ever bothered.

Like i said blaming the parents doesn't solve it and it needs solutions. You can't force people to be good parents.


----------



## suzy93074

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.


 terrible!!!


----------



## Guest

RAINYBOW said:


> Most of this is not being carried out by children that young and the parents have no power to stop an 18/20 year old sadly. Too late to try and instill any discipline now if they haven't ever bothered.
> 
> Like i said blaming the parents doesn't solve it and it needs solutions. You can't force people to be good parents.


No i agree you cant force them but what it shows is that they haven't been good parents if there kids have grown up to be like this!!

If my 18 or 20 year old was out believe me " THEY WOULD BE STOPPED" i don't give a crap how old they are.

These kids have no respect, manners or discipline in them which is the parents fault.

On sky news that i have watched over the past 4 nights, i have seen kids as young as that and the reporters have shown kids as young as that. :cursing:


----------



## manic rose

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.





Elmo the Bear said:


> So what drives a 31 year old teacher to riot then?


she just really, really wanted a new sound system? :huh:


----------



## RAINYBOW

KathrynH said:


> No i agree you cant force them but what it shows is that they haven't been good parents if there kids have grown up to be like this!!
> 
> If my 18 or 20 year old was out believe me " THEY WOULD BE STOPPED" i don't give a crap how old they are.
> 
> These kids have no respect, manners or discipline in them which is the parents fault.
> 
> On sky news that i have watched over the past 4 nights, i have seen kids as young as that and the reporters have shown kids as young as that. :cursing:


I didn't say none of them were that young but the majority were adults. Theree is no "one solution fits all here"


----------



## Inca's Mum

Just hoping my city stays safe. From the riot map, it seems to have stayed relatively in the south. It needs to end soon. No way am I growing up and living in this country for the rest of my life.


----------



## EyeOpine

RAINYBOW said:


> Most of this is not being carried out by children that young and *the parents have no power to stop an 18/20 year old sadly.* Too late to try and instill any discipline now if they haven't ever bothered.
> 
> Like i said blaming the parents doesn't solve it and it needs solutions. You can't force people to be good parents.


Maybe some can't stop thier 18-20 year old, doesn't mean that very many of us good parents can and do.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> So what drives a 31 year old teacher to riot then?
> 
> "She's obviously just a waster living off benefits and too lazy to get a job"... that's the right wing offender profiling kit in the bin then


Academic ability doesn't always translate into moral intelligence. Many many people who engaged in serious football hooliganism often had very "respectable" backgrounds and jobs. It is mindless thuggery and that isn't just the passtime of the poor and disaffected.


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Just hoping my city stays safe. From the riot map, it seems to have stayed relatively in the south. It needs to end soon. No way am I growing up and living in this country for the rest of my life.


It was here in Manchester yesterday.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Academic ability doesn't always translate into moral intelligence. Many many people who engaged in serious football hooliganism often had very "respectable" backgrounds and jobs. It is mindless thuggery and that isn't just the passtime of the poor and disaffected.


So they're all just stupid mindless thugs then?...


----------



## ClaireLouise

Elmo the Bear said:


> So they're all just stupid mindless thugs then?...


they are lemmings


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> So they're all just stupid mindless thugs then?...


Mostly yes. It doesn't matter how we got here, who is to blame, how we resolve it, in that moment at that time when they are breaking into Miss Seldridges the majority of these people are lawless, mindless, sheep.

Look at their targets, this isn't even Rioting, rioting is a spontaneous combustion of hate and anger, this is looting and opportunism because right here right now they don't believe there aare consequences to their actions.

Take my comparison with the Footbal Hooligan - When i lived in Hertfordshire (an affluent area with very little to be disaffected about) I knew a group of lads, one in particular sticks out. He was late teens, very good decent parents, good eductation, worked as an estate agent during the week in a suit and tie. At the weekend he would head off and commit some of the most horrible crimes of violence you can imagine. Why ?? Because he LOVED it, he loved the buzz, the rush, the power and the glory, nothing more nothing less, primeval and raw violence. Mindless Thug.

What do you think these people are, what is motivating them then, in your opinion?


----------



## Elmo the Bear

ClaireLouise said:


> they are lemmings


Aren't they like guinea pigs..... are Police rounding up guinea pigs?


----------



## momentofmadness

So our local late shops have cash machines in.. they are out of money now and they aren't going to be filled up till the rioting stops in the rest of the country.. They also are not allowed more than a hundred in the till.. So if you want cash back you aren't going to get it.. 

We don't have riots here.. But this now makes it so if you need cash you will have to walk into town.. This means more and more people will be in the town.. And if the lovely people of Warry decide to follow suit you prob won't get home with the cash you just drew out...


There are disabled, old people, people in need.. That won't be able to go get supplies and things.. 

I just want us to think about them for a min rather than arguing about who's fault it is.. 

My thoughts on that, is when your kids are out.. no matter what age.. You would hope they have the respect and knowledge not to get involved.. 

These people involved in the riots.. Are to blame.. Not their parents or nanies or who ever else you want to blame..


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Mostly yes. It doesn't matter how we got here, who is to blame, how we resolve it, in that moment at that time when they are breaking into Miss Seldridges the majority of these people are lawless, mindless, sheep.
> 
> Look at their targets, this isn't even Rioting, rioting is a spontaneous combustion of hate and anger, this is looting and opportunism because right here right now they don't believe there aare consequences to their actions.
> 
> Take my comparison with the Footbal Hooligan - When i lived in Hertfordshire (an affluent area with very little to be disaffected about) I knew a group of lads, one in particular sticks out. He was late teens, very good decent parents, good eductation, worked as an estate agent during the week in a suit and tie. At the weekend he would head off and commit some of the most horrible crimes of violence you can imagine. Why ?? Because he LOVED it, he loved the buzz, the rush, the power and the glory, nothing more nothing less, primeval and raw violence. Mindless Thug.
> 
> What do you think these people are, what is motivating them then, in your opinion?


Maybe I just have a little more faith in the human race... they are human.. they are citizens of this country... they do live here... yet we seem to think they're worthless and we should either lock 'em up or shoot 'em.


----------



## suewhite

Elmo the Bear said:


> Aren't they like guinea pigs..... are Police rounding up guinea pigs?


No guinea pigs dont jump off cliffs and commit suicide one lemming jumps and the rest follow:wink:


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Aren't they like guinea pigs..... are Police rounding up guinea pigs?


I don't get your point. What do YOU think they are then, why are they doing this ?

Do you honestly believe that these people are conscieously out their to make some sort of political point rather than just rob them themselves a new pair of trainers ?

Why loot then ?


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Maybe I just have a little more faith in the human race... they are human.. they are citizens of this country... they do live here... yet we seem to think they're worthless and we should either lock 'em up or shoot 'em.


Personally i think your faith is grossly misplaced. There is no room in society for people like this. Anyone who pelts a fireofficer with rock, attacks a paramedic, loots for the sheer joy of looting does not deserve that faith.


----------



## poshmog

Elmo the Bear said:


> So they're all just stupid mindless thugs then?...


Well the group of youths 30+of them, that congregated near my daughter's work ,and as she tried to pass them ran at her ,rammed into her and knocked her to the floor ,certainly deserve that discription !!!

As a result she has 3 cracked ribs ,lots of pain and is ashamed of her country !!:cursing:


----------



## suzy93074

I do think some of this is to do with the guy who got shot - there is unrest between the police and black community already and another black lad shot - without answers has just tipped people over the edge - it then escalated and became a free for all for other gangs in other cities to jump on the band wagon and state their dissapproval at a country and government and police force they are unhappy with - of course many are opportunists looking to get what they can that is not being denied but the authorities and the government cannot bury their heads in the sand any longer.


----------



## gorgeous

poshmog said:


> Well the group of youths 30+of them, that congregated near my daughter's work ,and as she tried to pass them ran at her ,rammed into her and knocked her to the floor ,certainly deserve that discription !!!
> 
> As a result she has 3 cracked ribs ,lots of pain and is ashamed of her country !!:cursing:


Oh Poshmog! I do hope your daughter recovers quickly, the mental scars will probs take the longest to heal.

They really are scum who do that to innocent people! disgusting,,,,they don't deserve no faith,,,what a waste of space,,,,makes me so angry!!


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't get your point. What do YOU think they are then, why are they doing this ?
> 
> Do you honestly believe that these people are conscieously out their to make some sort of political point rather than just rob them themselves a new pair of trainers ?
> 
> Why loot then ?


*My honest oppinion to your question is plan.People have had enough and this is the result.Will it get them anywhere no,but they don't care about that anymore its gone beyond why they felt the need to uprise in the 1st place.
As for why they loot? my humble oppinion is the sheer joy of it,just like a few years back when pinching a car and joy riding was the thing to do.*


----------



## suewhite

Well we can all rest in peace a so called doctor of something has just spouted off on the radio that these riots were a good thing and we will all come out of this much stronger,thats really a load off my mind:cursing:


----------



## manic rose

suewhite said:


> Well we can all rest in peace a so called doctor of something has just spouted off on the radio that these riots were a good thing and we will all come out of this much stronger,thats really a load off my mind:cursing:


I'm sure he wouldn't be saying that if his home or business had gone up in flames or been looted!


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *My honest oppinion to your question is plan.People have had enough and this is the result.Will it get them anywhere no,but they don't care about that anymore its gone beyond why they felt the need to uprise in the 1st place.
> As for why they loot? my humble oppinion is the sheer joy of it,just like a few years back when pinching a car and joy riding was the thing to do.*


Like i said mindless joy seeking at their communities expense with no intelligent point to make.

Where are their banners, their placards, their demands, their spokes persons prepared to convey their messages other than "we are showing the police we can do what we like innit" 

I remember the Broadwater Farm Riots and whilst the behaviour was equally as shocking i could grasp their discontent, see the point they were making albeit badly. Most (not all) of this lot just sound like a load of bleeting spoilt brats IMO.

My sister works in schools in Enfield and a friend of hers in Hackney, they get some of the best results in the country with some of the poorest kids, they get every opportunity the education system can afford thrown at them, some of these areas have never had so much support . Outcomes for these kids have improved significantly in the last 20 years. Yet this still happened.

Blame Media 
Blame Capitalism
Blame XFactor
Blame Footballers and Wags
Blame Parents
Blame Teachers
Blame Government
.................................
Blame Society.


----------



## suzy93074

This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page 

Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC


People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


----------



## Cleo38

suzy93074 said:


> This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page
> 
> Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC
> 
> People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


I can completely understand how people feel & this is probably the only way that they can feel they are doing something.


----------



## RAINYBOW

suzy93074 said:


> This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page
> 
> Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC
> 
> People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


People are protecting their communities and making a stand. They did it in Enfield last night. Some of it is with support from the police.

I agree its a worrying development though.


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> Like i said mindless joy seeking at their communities expense with no intelligent point to make.
> 
> Where are their banners, their placards, their demands, their spokes persons prepared to convey their messages other than "we are showing the police we can do what we like innit"
> 
> I remember the Broadwater Farm Riots and whilst the behaviour was equally as shocking i could grasp their discontent, see the point they were making albeit badly. Most (not all) of this lot just sound like a load of bleeting spoilt brats IMO.
> 
> My sister works in schools in Enfield and a friend of hers in Hackney, they get some of the best results in the country with some of the poorest kids, they get every opportunity the education system can afford thrown at them, some of these areas have never had so much support . Outcomes for these kids have improved significantly in the last 20 years. Yet this still happened.
> 
> Blame Media
> Blame Capitalism
> Blame XFactor
> Blame Footballers and Wags
> Blame Parents
> Blame Teachers
> Blame Government
> .................................
> Blame Society.


*Correct me if i'm wrong,but these riots started when the police didn't give the answers about the lad that was shot..imo the police were wrong there.If there was nothing to hide then why didn't they answer the questions?You see if i have my doubts and it wasn't my problem i can understand why the trouble started.But as i've said before,its all moved on from that now.*


----------



## JANICE199

suzy93074 said:


> This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page
> 
> Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC
> 
> People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


*I'd say it was a bit late for that now Suzy..Why did so many grown adults just stand by and watch the thugs in the first place? Sad sad state we have gotten into.*


----------



## suewhite

JANICE199 said:


> *Correct me if i'm wrong,but these riots started when the police didn't give the answers about the lad that was shot..imo the police were wrong there.If there was nothing to hide then why didn't they answer the questions?You see if i have my doubts and it wasn't my problem i can understand why the trouble started.But as i've said before,its all moved on from that now.*


Jan do you think if the police had given answers this would'nt have happened?


----------



## suzy93074

JANICE199 said:


> *Correct me if i'm wrong,but these riots started when the police didn't give the answers about the lad that was shot..imo the police were wrong there.If there was nothing to hide then why didn't they answer the questions?You see if i have my doubts and it wasn't my problem i can understand why the trouble started.But as i've said before,its all moved on from that now.*


Spot on Janice this is what I have said - the communication between police and people asking questions was didly squat!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Correct me if i'm wrong,but these riots started when the police didn't give the answers about the lad that was shot..imo the police were wrong there.If there was nothing to hide then why didn't they answer the questions?You see if i have my doubts and it wasn't my problem i can understand why the trouble started.But as i've said before,its all moved on from that now.*


There is always a catalyst. I don't know if police had the answers that the family wanted at that moment, have you looked at the profile on Mr Duggan though ? I would be very suprised if he was a genuine "innocent" at the end of all this.

I do not believe the morons that set fire to buildings in Manchester last night give 2 frigs what happened to Mark Duggan.


----------



## suzy93074

RAINYBOW said:


> People are protecting their communities and making a stand. They did it in Enfield last night. Some of it is with support from the police.
> 
> I agree its a worrying development though.


Yes community spirit is needed Im all for that but if it does happen it will get out of hand and tbo that will be even worse than the rioting cos it will get v v nasty - I cannot see the police supporting that.


----------



## owieprone

it was being investigated, there was no point giving answers until they had figured out what the hell had gone on.

the rioters were looking for a reason and this was it.. it would have happened sooner or later, started off from something else.



elmo... i'm not sure when i called you mate, i certainly didn't mean to. If however you're talking about when i posted, 'good luck mate....' i wasn't talking to you.


----------



## JANICE199

suewhite said:


> Jan do you think if the police had given answers this would'nt have happened?


*I don't think it would have happend yet Sue,but it was only a matter of time.
This is why i get so damn angry with the goverment and the police.They say one thing and do another.I'm damn sure i'm not the only person that has been feeling the tension lately.*


----------



## Jenny1966

Elmo the Bear said:


> So they're all just stupid mindless thugs then?...


In my opinion, yes they are. Complete waste of space!


----------



## RAINYBOW

suzy93074 said:


> Yes community spirit is needed Im all for that but if it does happen it will get out of hand and tbo that will be even worse than the rioting cos it will get v v nasty - I cannot see the police supporting that.


It will get very nasty.


----------



## suzy93074

RAINYBOW said:


> There is always a catalyst. I don't know if police had the answers that the family wanted at that moment, have you looked at the profile on Mr Duggan though ? I would be very suprised if he was a genuine "innocent" at the end of all this.
> 
> I do not believe the morons that set fire to buildings in Manchester last night give 2 frigs what happened to Mark Duggan.


Yes he was a criminal (although some are saying he is not) - Still someones son though ...... if he was doing something wrong he should have been arrested - but to be shot dead??? - I think his family are entitled to answers - sorry but if it had been a white lad it would have been handled differently


----------



## Jenny1966

poshmog said:


> Well the group of youths 30+of them, that congregated near my daughter's work ,and as she tried to pass them ran at her ,rammed into her and knocked her to the floor ,certainly deserve that discription !!!
> 
> As a result she has 3 cracked ribs ,lots of pain and is ashamed of her country !!:cursing:


So sorry to hear about your daughter ((hugs)) to both of you x


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> There is always a catalyst. I don't know if police had the answers that the family wanted at that moment, have you looked at the profile on Mr Duggan though ? I would be very suprised if he was a genuine "innocent" at the end of all this.
> 
> I do not believe the morons that set fire to buildings in Manchester last night give 2 frigs what happened to Mark Duggan.


*Gangster or not i wouldn't know.But did he deserve to die?But the papers were quick to say that a copper had been shot.But were'nt so quick to announce it was from a police gun.
I've already said, this has nothing to do with MD now.*


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page
> 
> Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC
> 
> People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


It was inevitable that the vigilantes would appear once the riots got past day 3.

Innocent people are seeing their livliehoods either going up in smoke or being trotted off down the street in a shopping trolley and have had enough. Small businesses, where people have worked 90hr weeks for years to provide for their families, are being reduced to nothing by stupid, little teenagers who know NOTHING about life. The rest of society is not going to stand back and just let this happen.

The problem is that the vigilantes will be just as violent as the rioters wo it will help no-one in the long run. People need to come out in MASSIVE force and stand peacefully together to show the louts that the country will not accept their bad behaviour.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Years of "nanny state" and "too little toolate" from current government...

Years of "mollycodlling" yobs...years of "gimmie it now..cos I am worth it"...
years of lack of purpose and dicipline...lackof faith of any kind...
current recession...

They lost it?..we all lost it...and we will pay for all that...


----------



## Cleo38

suzy93074 said:


> Yes community spirit is needed Im all for that but if it does happen it will get out of hand and tbo that will be even worse than the rioting cos it will get v v nasty - I cannot see the police supporting that.


I don't think people feel they have a choice & are fed up of rthe lack of response.

I don't blame them & good luck to them. I can understand how they feel, we've recently had a van with a couple of blokes hanging round our house whist we've been at work for a couple of days last week. One of them got in to the garden the other day but the dogs saw them off.

I took a day off last week to see if they turned up again, sound silly really but I was furious, I wanted them to turn up, I was so angry that whilst i was at work they felt they could just take what they wanted to.

I had my OH's shotgun ready to scare them off, not loaded although I wanted it to be!


----------



## RAINYBOW

suzy93074 said:


> Yes he was a criminal (although some are saying he is not) - Still someones son though ...... if he was doing something wrong he should have been arrested - but to be shot dead??? - I think his family are entitled to answers - sorry but if it had been a white lad it would have been handled differently


I feel dreadfully sorry for his family but there doesn't seem to be any question that he was carrying a loaded gun.

I don't believe it would have been handled differently if he had been white, i think that is a misplaced perception. Actually a white kid was stabbed by a group of black youths recently and it went very much under the radar, it was classed as a "gang incident" and noone dared suggest there was any racial motive, can you imagine if that had been the other way round so i think it goes both ways in that respect.

We are not privvy to the background information the police had on him as an individual. It may have been an awesome cock up and terrible mistake on the part of the police but there is a process for finding that out and that process has to be allowed to come to a conclusion.

His family are horrified at these riots being carried out in his name.


----------



## suzy93074

Cleo38 said:


> I don't think people feel they have a choice & are fed up of rthe lack of response.
> 
> I don't blame them & good luck to them. I can understand how they feel, we've recently had a van with a couple of blokes hanging round our house whist we've been at work for a couple of days last week. One of them got in to the garden the other day but the dogs saw them off.
> 
> I took a day off last week to see if they turned up again, sound silly really but I was furious, I wanted them to turn up, I was so angry that whilst i was at work they felt they could just take what they wanted to.
> 
> I had my OH's shotgun ready to scare them off, not loaded although I wanted it to be!


Yes I understand people are angry - Im angry! I felt a prisoner in my own home last night and should not feel that way! but two wrongs do not make a right


----------



## suewhite

I really think if communities start patrolling these yobs will love it someone else for them to go to war with


----------



## Snoringbear

This update includes the teacher Alexis Bailey who has already been in the magistrates court today:

1321: The BBC's Clive Coleman at Highbury Corner magistrates' court says many are being committed for sentencing at the crown court. The reason for this is the magistrates' bench feel the riot was such an aggravating feature to the burglary that the crown court ought to sentence because they have additional powers. The magistrates feel that they had insufficient powers to sentence for a single count of burglary. They could only sentence for six months whereas that could be up to 10 years at the crown court.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Snoringbear said:


> This update includes the teacher Alexis Bailey who has already been in the magistrates court today:
> 
> 1321: The BBC's Clive Coleman at Highbury Corner magistrates' court says many are being committed for sentencing at the crown court. The reason for this is the magistrates' bench feel the riot was such an aggravating feature to the burglary that the crown court ought to sentence because they have additional powers. The magistrates feel that they had insufficient powers to sentence for a single count of burglary. They could only sentence for six months whereas that could be up to 10 years at the crown court.


There are going to be some serious examples made out of these people.They have seriously Fed their lives up now. How tragic is that


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Personally i think your faith is grossly misplaced. There is no room in society for people like this. Anyone who pelts a fireofficer with rock, attacks a paramedic, loots for the sheer joy of looting does not deserve that faith.


I don't think there's any place in society for fascists, or people that use their military force to bomb civilians, or allow financial gamblers to waste people's pension money, or take away people's jobs, or steal from tax payers to feather their own nests.... but not only do you not object to them... you re-elect them year after year after year. These "mindless, anti-social, scrounging scum" do far more damage, kill far more people, ruin far more people's livelihoods than any number of these riots and looting could ever do.


----------



## suewhite

I would like to know what prisons they are going to put all these people in last time I heard prisons were bursting at the seams and the government wanted to cut sentences


----------



## Cleo38

suzy93074 said:


> Yes I understand people are angry - Im angry! I felt a prisoner in my own home last night and should not feel that way! but two wrongs do not make a right


I would usually agree but I think we are passed that now. The gangs know that they have the upper hand now. They know that the police are unable to respond to all calls for help or situations.

I would do everything in my power to protect my home regardless of the law, I wish I didn't feel that way but I do.


----------



## suzy93074

RAINYBOW said:


> I feel dreadfully sorry for his family but there doesn't seem to be any question that he was carrying a loaded gun.
> 
> I don't believe it would have been handled differently if he had been white, i think that is a misplaced perception. Actually a white kid was stabbed by a group of black youths recently and it went very much under the radar, it was classed as a "gang incident" and noone dared suggest there was any racial motive, can you imagine if that had been the other way round so i think it goes both ways in that respect.
> 
> We are not privvy to the background information the police had on him as an individual. It may have been an awesome cock up and terrible mistake on the part of the police but there is a process for finding that out and that process has to be allowed to come to a conclusion.
> 
> His family are horrified at these riots being carried out in his name.


Im not disputing he had a gun - but he did not fire it .....they have proven this ....his family are disgusted yes and rightly so - that said they also say what happened to their son is unacceptable - black youths and police have always had a bad relationship they get stopped in general far more than white lads do - but yes it works both ways - but the black community have seen this happen many many times and its always brushed under the carpet......this needs working on imo the relationship between police and young adults in general.


----------



## suzy93074

Cleo38 said:


> I would usually agree but I think we are passed that now. The gangs know that they have the upper hand now. They know that the police are unable to respond to all calls for help or situations.
> 
> I would do everything in my power to protect my home regardless of the law, I wish I didn't feel that way but I do.


I respect what u are saying - just hope it does not happen x


----------



## RAINYBOW

JANICE199 said:


> *Gangster or not i wouldn't know.But did he deserve to die?But the papers were quick to say that a copper had been shot.But were'nt so quick to announce it was from a police gun.
> I've already said, this has nothing to do with MD now.*


There is a certain irony to that statement 

People can be anti police all they like but they are all we got, doing a crap job under crap circumstances, facing pay cuts, job losses groaning under useless paperwork and expected to be bloody saints.

They are not above the law as the recent manslaughter charge against the Police officer who was heavy handed at the other recent protests shows but if You get burgled tonight Janice, who will you call ?

Good point actually. We are calling for a Tougher stance, water cannons, rubber bullets yet a police officer handles someone too roughly and he faces a manslaughter charge, who the hell would want that responsibility on their shoulders.


----------



## welshjet

Snoringbear said:


> From BBC news:
> 
> 1132: BBC reporter at Highbury Magistrates Courttells BBC 5 live the first person who appeared in the dock this morning was a *31-year-old teacher* called Alexis Bailey. She pleaded guilty to being part of the looting of the Richer Sounds store in Croydon.





Code:




This is now alledged to be a he and perhaps worse a primary school teacher


----------



## Snoringbear

welshjet said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is now alledged to be a he and perhaps worse a primary school teacher


Yes, they got it woring based purely on the name I guess. She is a he:

BBC News - Courts run through night as rioters face justice


----------



## Guest

suzy93074 said:


> This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page
> 
> Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC
> 
> People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


This happened last night hun, and three men were killed, they were run over, they were trying to help and stop this rioting and they got killed!! :cursing:


----------



## Snoringbear

KathrynH said:


> This happened last night hun, and three men were killed, they were run over, they were trying to help and stop this rioting and they got killed!! :cursing:


I think that was Birmingham.


----------



## MoggyBaby

suewhite said:


> I would like to know what prisons they are going to put all these people in last time I heard prisons were bursting at the seams and the government wanted to cut sentences


Aren't they decomissioning a few old Navy ships? Turn them into prision ships!!

They will be very basic but these scumbags don't deserve anything other than bread and water. They can even work for the loo roll!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

a teacher to? hmm bet that was down to her parents too. (or do we not make excuses for her?) - no because she is responsioble for her OWN actions and her OWN choices, just the same as them younger than her - shock horror.


----------



## Guest

I have to say that as he had a gun in his hand that has been proven to not be a replica but a pistol, what are the police supposed to do????

If someone had a gun in there hand and you also had a gun in your hand would you shoot them or let them shoot you???? 

I said to my husband last night that they should of shot him in the leg or something so it didn't kill him but he said what if he then started firing because he still could and shot a few police officers???? 

There are a hell of a lot of answers to be answered i am afraid, and yes i do feel sorry for his family but if he was apparently a drug dealer what about the people that he has fed drugs too etc, do people think about them??? 

None of it is right in my opinion, but suzy i have to say that whatever race the person is i don't think the police were picking on him because he wasn't white hun.


----------



## Snoringbear

The officer who shot him said he fired as he was in fear for his life. Presumably the gun was visible.


----------



## suzy93074

KathrynH said:


> I have to say that as he had a gun in his hand that has been proven to not be a replica but a pistol, what are the police supposed to do????
> 
> If someone had a gun in there hand and you also had a gun in your hand would you shoot them or let them shoot you????
> 
> I said to my husband last night that they should of shot him in the leg or something so it didn't kill him but he said what if he then started firing because he still could and shot a few police officers????
> 
> There are a hell of a lot of answers to be answered i am afraid, and yes i do feel sorry for his family but if he was apparently a drug dealer what about the people that he has fed drugs too etc, do people think about them???
> 
> None of it is right in my opinion, but suzy i have to say that whatever race the person is i don't think the police were picking on him because he wasn't white hun.


But there is no proof he even had the gun out! he was in a taxi! look im not justifying this guy being a gangster imo if u live by the sword u die by the sword but to be shot dead well I just think something dont smell right..

its not about him being picked on for not being white hun its about his family not being given answers and a black community feeling dissallusioned (sp) yet again that maybe a black boy has died needlessly at the hands of the police - in Nottm most of the damage caused has been at POLICE STATIONS - there is discord and tension between police and young adults black and white all over the country.


----------



## cheekyscrip

suzy93074 said:


> But there is no proof he even had the gun out! he was in a taxi! look im not justifying this guy being a gangster imo if u live by the sword u die by the sword but to be shot dead well I just think something dont smell right..
> 
> its not about him being picked on for not being white hun its about his family not being given answers and a black community feeling dissallusioned (sp) yet again that maybe a black boy has died needlessly at the hands of the police - in Nottm most of the damage caused has been at POLICE STATIONS - there is discord and tension between police and young adults black and white all over the country.


That was a clear mistake ..the shooting!...but what followed ..looting aand robbing?...That is not a demo!!!!

What about those murdered in Birmingham? ...


----------



## JANICE199

RAINYBOW said:


> There is a certain irony to that statement
> 
> People can be anti police all they like but they are all we got, doing a crap job under crap circumstances, facing pay cuts, job losses groaning under useless paperwork and expected to be bloody saints.
> 
> They are not above the law as the recent manslaughter charge against the Police officer who was heavy handed at the other recent protests shows but if You get burgled tonight Janice, who will you call ?
> 
> Good point actually. We are calling for a Tougher stance, water cannons, rubber bullets yet a police officer handles someone too roughly and he faces a manslaughter charge, who the hell would want that responsibility on their shoulders.


*I'm not anti all police,just the ones that are no better than the crooks and thugs they condem.And if i got burgled sure i'd call the police because thats a service i pay for.Would i expect a good outcome?,i wouldn't hold my breath.
As for the guy that was shot,has it been proven beyond doubt that the gun was actualy his?The last i heard,it was believed to be his.*


----------



## suzy93074

cheekyscrip said:


> That was a clear mistake ..the shooting!...but what followed ..looting aand robbing?...That is not a demo!!!!


No its not - like I said earlier it then escalated into a free for all


----------



## manic rose

suzy93074 said:


> This has just been posted on the FB Nottingham Riot update page
> 
> Meet in the square at 8, we'll stop these ******s from smashing nottingham up. Send/repost to everyone & bring anyone who wants to help. FFC
> 
> People are angry and I understand that but how is this helping??? this is what could now happen all over the country !


Whilst I applaud people for standing up and wanting to defend their homes and businesses I can see this turning ugly very quickly and ending in more violence and injuries. Just look at the three youths who got knocked over by a car and killed last night in Birmingham whilst trying to fend off the rioters.


----------



## Guest

suzy93074 said:


> But there is no proof he even had the gun out! he was in a taxi! look im not justifying this guy being a gangster imo if u live by the sword u die by the sword but to be shot dead well I just think something dont smell right..
> 
> its not about him being picked on for not being white hun its about his family not being given answers and a black community feeling dissallusioned (sp) yet again that maybe a black boy has died needlessly at the hands of the police - in Nottm most of the damage caused has been at POLICE STATIONS - there is discord and tension between police and young adults black and white all over the country.


I honestly do not think it has anything to do with race though hun, there is as much hatred for police in white communities, as you say there are whites and blacks all over the country trashing city's in this country.

The police have to answer a lot of questions for the boy's family and am sure it will all come out what really happened.


----------



## cheekyscrip

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm not anti all police,just the ones that are no better than the crooks and thugs they condem.And if i got burgled sure i'd call the police because thats a service i pay for.Would i expect a good outcome?,i wouldn't hold my breath.
> As for the guy that was shot,has it been proven beyond doubt that the gun was actualy his?The last i heard,it was believed to be his.*


Well..unless police is using pimped up replicas..it looks like it was his...or we are believe that some passenger just forgot it?
Hmmmm...

Most policemen are just ordinary people doing their job..some better, some worse...and they also make mistakes..like doctors , teachers , and so on...they are humans too...and then there are regulations and procedures...better or worse applied...


----------



## Guest

I have just tried to see it from the police point of view that's all, you see someone with a gun, do you shoot or get killed maybe?? 

I don't know what i would do to be honest, and until we are in that situation i do not think we can slag off the policeman for doing what he did. 

If it comes out that they shot him and he did NOT have a gun on him etc then i take it all back.


----------



## JANICE199

cheekyscrip said:


> Well..unless police is using pimped up replicas..it looks like it was his...or we are believe that some passenger just forgot it?
> Hmmmm...
> 
> Most policemen are just ordinary people doing their job..some better, some worse...and they also make mistakes..like doctors , teachers , and so on...they are humans too...and then there are regulations and procedures...better or worse applied...


*It actualy crossed my mind the gun may have belonged to the cab driver.Until it has been proven who's gun it was i will keep an open mind.
Just lately we have heard of too many corrupt police and that in itself won't be helping this sittuation.*


----------



## suzy93074

KathrynH said:


> I have just tried to see it from the police point of view that's all, you see someone with a gun, do you shoot or get killed maybe??
> 
> I don't know what i would do to be honest, and until we are in that situation i do not think we can slag off the policeman for doing what he did.
> 
> If it comes out that they shot him and he did NOT have a gun on him etc then i take it all back.


U dont have to take anything back hun - its your opinion and you entitled to it  I do see and agree to an extent with what u saying - but we only have the polices word dont we for what really happend??? some are still corrupt though im sure - the resulting riots are totally unacceptable though and the copy cat stuff in other areas  xx

Would like to add the Nottm Police have been doing a fab job in the city this last couple of nights.


----------



## Guest

suzy93074 said:


> U dont have to take anything back hun - its your opinion and you entitled to it  I do see and agree to an extent with what u saying - but we only have the polices word dont we for what really happend??? the resulting riots are totally unacceptable though and the copy cat stuff in other areas  xx


Totally agree hun, the thugs in this country are just using the shooting as an excuse to trash this country, stick them all in afghanistan and fight properly like our soldiers see how they like that!! :cursing:


----------



## Snoringbear

JANICE199 said:


> *It actualy crossed my mind the gun may have belonged to the cab driver.Until it has been proven who's gun it was i will keep an open mind.
> Just lately we have heard of too many corrupt police and that in itself won't be helping this sittuation.*


Policeman in this country do not take lightly to shooting someone. For a start any officer who shoots a suspect is immediately suspended form duty pending investigation. They are also trained to shoot to kill, they do not shoot to injure or incapacitate and may only do so if there is a genuine threat to life. I would find it highly unlikely that an individual would wish to throw his career and invite the possibility of a custodial sentence. Was told this by friend in the Met.


----------



## andy26

Not really fair to the soldiers who serve with honour and depend on each other.


----------



## owieprone

KathrynH said:


> Totally agree hun, the thugs in this country are just using the shooting as an excuse to trash this country, stick them all in afghanistan and fight properly like our soldiers see how they like that!! :cursing:


this has been said many atime, believe me NO SOLDIER, or soldiers family WANT these idiots anywhere near our bases/ops.

they don't have the training, the talent, the brains, or the balls to do what our serving girls and boys do, they would make matters worse and get folk killed.

send them on a one way trip to space.


----------



## manic rose

BBC news reckons will be bad weather in Manchester tonight and that will put off most of the rioters. Fingers crossed for torrential downpours in major cities!


----------



## Guest

manic rose said:


> BBC news reckons will be bad weather in Manchester tonight and that will put off most of the rioters. Fingers crossed for torrential downpours in major cities!


It's raining here in Manchester and if it will keep them away let it rain it can rain all it wants.


----------



## momentofmadness

Home | Mail Online


----------



## andy26

Thats bad. Now the coppers are acting as bad as the chavs just beating people and leavng them to lay.


----------



## noushka05

momentofmadness said:


> Home | Mail Online


got just what they deserved:thumbsup:


----------



## manic rose

you've gotta love that some people still have a sense of humour


----------



## JANICE199

*Why has Cameron said "Officers will have 24 hours' notice to roll out powerful water cannons on yobs".
Surely if water cannons are needed then they should be available at all times.
*


----------



## manic rose

JANICE199 said:


> *Why has Cameron said "Officers will have 24 hours' notice to roll out powerful water cannons on yobs".
> Surely if water cannons are needed then they should be available at all times.
> *


on BBC news they were talking to a police officer who said they would be ineffective as the crowds can move and disperse very quickly whereas the water cannons are difficult and slow to move. probably why they haven't been requested so far


----------



## JANICE199

manic rose said:


> on BBC news they were talking to a police officer who said they would be ineffective as the crowds can move and disperse very quickly whereas the water cannons are difficult and slow to move. probably why they haven't been requested so far


*I heard that yesterday as well.Perhaps the old green godesses would be better.*


----------



## davidc

I ordered my Topamax prescription and went to pick it up but as I cycled past the Mocha Parade, I noticed evey shop was shut early and police officers standing guard outside it. I thought I will just have to go to a different area to get it, so went to the doctors but that was shut too with a note on the gates saying police had advised them to shut.

Don't know what to do now as it's not a medication you can come off suddenly. Maybe I should try and taper off it while I still have some left.


----------



## GoldBarr

What's really sad is that over 6 police dogs have already died in the aftermath of the scuffles. This article has a great piece on how people could do better understanding their needs.


----------



## XxZoexX

JANICE199 said:


> *Why has Cameron said "Officers will have 24 hours' notice to roll out powerful water cannons on yobs".
> Surely if water cannons are needed then they should be available at all times.
> *


First thing i said when i heard that.. Are they all gonna play musical statues for 24hours while the police wait for the cannons 

I saw an interview with a lad in Salford last night.. Not involved from what i could tell but he said that there was a huge crowd gathered watching the precint as there was a heavy police presence and they thought something was happening.. Then the police became heavy handed to move them back (which you can understand) which inturn started the group to hit back and cause trouble. 
Wether thats all true i dont know but a big groups of people on the street whether there intending to cause trouble or not can easily become what we are seeing atm. 
Tensions are running high and it doesnt take much to create mob mentality.. A small thing can create huge feeling


----------



## gorgeous

davidc said:


> I ordered my Topamax prescription and went to pick it up but as I cycled past the Mocha Parade, I noticed evey shop was shut early and police officers standing guard outside it. I thought I will just have to go to a different area to get it, so went to the doctors but that was shut too with a note on the gates saying police had advised them to shut.
> 
> Don't know what to do now as it's not a medication you can come off suddenly. Maybe I should try and taper off it while I still have some left.


Hi David, sorry that you are facing inconvenience because of these [email protected]! What I would suggest is to phone your Drs out of hours number, NHS Direct or failing that your local Hospital. They will assist you in getting your medication. Penny..x


----------



## suzy93074

davidc said:


> I ordered my Topamax prescription and went to pick it up but as I cycled past the Mocha Parade, I noticed evey shop was shut early and police officers standing guard outside it. I thought I will just have to go to a different area to get it, so went to the doctors but that was shut too with a note on the gates saying police had advised them to shut.
> 
> Don't know what to do now as it's not a medication you can come off suddenly. Maybe I should try and taper off it while I still have some left.


Try phoning NHS direct u may be able to collect from them


----------



## Fleur

davidc said:


> I ordered my Topamax prescription and went to pick it up but as I cycled past the Mocha Parade, I noticed evey shop was shut early and police officers standing guard outside it. I thought I will just have to go to a different area to get it, so went to the doctors but that was shut too with a note on the gates saying police had advised them to shut.
> 
> Don't know what to do now as it's not a medication you can come off suddenly. Maybe I should try and taper off it while I still have some left.


Have you got enough for the rest of today and tomorroe morning - I'm sure the doctors and pharmacy will be open in the morning, couldn't you go then?
I don't think it's a good idea to reduce your dosage.


----------



## davidc

gorgeous said:


> Hi David, sorry that you are facing inconvenience because of these [email protected]! What I would suggest is to phone your Drs out of hours number, NHS Direct or failing that your local Hospital. They will assist you in getting your medication. Penny..x


Thanks.  They had a number for out of hours use for emergencies but I thought it's not an emergency. Will get up early tomorrow and hope they are open before I do anything else.


----------



## owieprone

they only have a small number of cannons available, they're probably issuing them based on intelligence as to what areas/cities will need them most.

they're doing their best, they can't magic them to areas in the blink of an eye they have to get them there first, after seeing who out of who's requested has the most need.

at least they are allowed to use them now, that's something.

btw, the mc'ds in headington oxford was torched last night apparently...well done guys, strike another one for the 'against the rich campaign' after all only rich folk eat and work at mc'ds eh?


----------



## catz4m8z

Im just wondering has this kind of thing ever happened before??
A democratic, well off country that just imploded with mass group acts of crime breaking out everywhere.. or are we the first??


----------



## JANICE199

catz4m8z said:


> Im just wondering has this kind of thing ever happened before??
> A democratic, well off country that just imploded with mass group acts of crime breaking out everywhere.. or are we the first??


*We've had riots before but nothing on this scale.Well not as far as i can remember.*


----------



## Guest

If the water cannons are quick enough then just get the rubber bullets and use them!!! :cursing::cursing:


----------



## owieprone

rubber bullets and bean bag rounds can kill and should only be used as a last resort.. however the rioters should be happy that only a few people will be killed by these.. mind during the looting in new orleans the coppers shot any looters ON SIGHT.. proper bullets... no messing about.

The joys of civilisation. Is it any wonder i'm a happy hermit?


----------



## abbiechi

Does anyone know if anything's supposed to happen tonight?


----------



## RAINYBOW

abbiechi said:


> Does anyone know if anything's supposed to happen tonight?


I would like to think there will be a noticeable slow down tonight x


----------



## DogLover1981

Are people trying blame this or that too much? The riots seem to be simply caused by people seeing a weakness in the police and selfishly taking advantage of the situation. It would be interesting to read about the psychology/sociology of riots.

I hear people say that this generation is worst than the last. To me, every generation has its issues and strengths. Every generation complains about the next. It is silly to say society is deteriorating because of one series of riots.

On a crime related note, I wish the FBI would be doubled in size to deal with gangs. They cause some of violence in our world and should be done away with.


----------



## tinamary

They should block off all escape routes and through the capitals of the citys and herd them into a small alley then into waiting cattle trucks straight off to boot camp for years. 


I did hear a good idea today though.

Spray them with dye and then they can't deny they were there. Perhaps their parents might have an idea where they have been too.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

I know it sounds evil but I hope that the people who attacked the fire engines houses burn down and there's not enough fire engines to come and put it out and they lose everything (including everything they've looted)


----------



## JANICE199

DogLover1981 said:


> Are people trying blame this or that too much? The riots seem to be simply caused by people seeing a weakness in the police and selfishly taking advantage of the situation. It would be interesting to read about the psychology/sociology of riots.
> 
> I hear people say that this generation is worst than the last. To me, every generation has its issues and strengths. Every generation complains about the next. It is silly to say society is deteriorating because of one series of riots.
> 
> On a crime related note, I wish the FBI would be doubled in size to deal with gangs. They cause some of violence in our world and should be done away with.


*The fact is our society is and has deteriorated.*


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Have we got an equivalent of the "Tea Party" in the UK? Maybe some of the contributors to this thread could start one?


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *The fact is our society is and has deteriorated.*


Totally agree with you Jan, i think this has gone too far now, i am not sure how you come back from this.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

II know it's dangerous for everyone involved but I don't see why it's so bad for people to try and protect their own towns in groups. . .at least they're protecting and self defending instead of trashing and looting


----------



## JANICE199

KathrynH said:


> Totally agree with you Jan, i think this has gone too far now, i am not sure how you come back from this.


*Hubby and i were just watching the news,this reporter was talking to a woman who had her kid with her,he looked about 11.He was also talking to a shopkeeper who's place had been hit by the riotors,well this gobby little git kept butting in and being disrespectful to the shop keeper.Now my kids would have known better than butt into an adult conversation.But the mother never said a word to the little git.*


----------



## abbiechi

RAINYBOW said:


> I would like to think there will be a noticeable slow down tonight x


Let's keep our finger's crossed, can't stand much more.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> Have we got an equivalent of the "Tea Party" in the UK? Maybe some of the contributors to this thread could start one?


Still waiting for your solutions 

and your opinion on why these fundamentally good honest misunderstood disconnected and disadvantaged people are being driven to loot.

You are the only person i have discussed this with that holds any sympathy for these people and thinks they have any considered reasoning for these actions and i have some VERY liberal friends.

Understanding why we are where we are doesn't give anyone intellectual High Ground.

So what do we do then, give the streets over to these people because they are having a "hard time" ?

We have law in this country, we live by that, it forms the fabric of our society and is there to protect the good and the innocentand these people are currently NOT the good and the innocent.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

BBC News - Video shows police beating suspect


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *The fact is our society is and has deteriorated.*


Its not a *fact* Jan , its your opinion. IMO While the things that are happening are bad, as someone has said a few post ago there is good and bad point to youth today....... People are forgetting about the 'youths' that lined the streets this morning in the clear up and those that protected their communities last night and previous nights, the MAJORITY ARE GOOD and people shouldnt forget that.

Im affraid rioting is nothing new, its just a different reason this time and word has spread easy due to social networks.

It will pass soon, I think one good thing can come from it though, maybe the powers that be may realise that covering the police in red tape doesnt work and acrtually allow them to think for themselves and act in future with force where needed.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Still waiting for your solutions
> 
> and your opinion on why these fundamentally good honest misunderstood disconnected and disadvantaged people are being driven to loot.
> 
> You are the only person i have discussed this with that holds any sympathy for these people and thinks they have any considered reasoning for these actions and i have some VERY liberal friends.
> 
> Understanding why we are where we are doesn't give anyone intellectual High Ground.
> 
> So what do we do then, give the streets over to these people because they are having a "hard time" ?
> 
> We have law in this country, we live by that, it forms the fabric of our society and is there to protect the good and the innocentand these people are currently NOT the good and the innocent.


When have I said 'they' have considered reasoning?..... this is anarchy; anarchy is not a considered position it is simply and inevitable result of inaction.

We do not have 'law' in this country we have legislation (that's not trying to be smart its simply a fact). We have no bill of rights and no constitution therefore our legislation is made by others. In our case the H of L (or Supreme Court). You didn't vote for these 'laws' - you were never even asked.

I have not offered an answer, simply tried to get people (myself included) to accept the blame for a system they have created or failed to stop.

But we won't - we'll blame immigrants (radio clips from Manchester blamed "the Polish") .. and who ran most of the shops in the areas of Tottenham and Croydon that were destroyed?

We'll blame the left (or do gooders as they seem to be called on this thread) who have been warning us for years that our system breeds greed and violence... we ignored them and now look.

Next we'll blame every other minority group we can think of.

Someone will now say I'm an apologist. I don't apologise for rioters - those who kill innocent people - those who steal - those who cause fear amongst others.... I apologise for the fact that "we" will blame everyone but ourselves.... we had this coming and now its here... its everyone else's fault.


----------



## EyeOpine

Elmo the Bear said:


> Have we got an equivalent of the "Tea Party" in the UK? Maybe some of the contributors to this thread could start one?


Says the founder member of the "liberal lefty socialist do-gooder apologist party"


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> BBC News - Video shows police beating suspect


Looks familiar

‪Rodney King Beating‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Elmo the Bear

EyeOpine said:


> Says the founder member of the "liberal lefty socialist do-gooder apologist party"


You don't do politics do you


----------



## tinamary

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> BBC News - Video shows police beating suspect


Well sitting them on the naughty step when they were children didn't work


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> When have I said 'they' have considered reasoning?..... this is anarchy; anarchy is not a considered position it is simply and inevitable result of inaction.
> 
> We do not have 'law' in this country we have legislation (that's not trying to be smart its simply a fact). We have no bill of rights and no constitution therefore our legislation is made by others. In our case the H of L (or Supreme Court). You didn't vote for these 'laws' - you were never even asked.
> 
> I have not offered an answer, simply tried to get people (myself included) to accept the blame for a system they have created or failed to stop.
> 
> But we won't - we'll blame immigrants (radio clips from Manchester blamed "the Polish") .. and who ran most of the shops in the areas of Tottenham and Croydon that were destroyed?
> 
> We'll blame the left (or do gooders as they seem to be called on this thread) who have been warning us for years that our system breeds greed and violence... we ignored them and now look.
> 
> Next we'll blame every other minority group we can think of.
> 
> Someone will now say I'm an apologist. I don't apologise for rioters - those who kill innocent people - those who steal - those who cause fear amongst others.... I apologise for the fact that "we" will blame everyone but ourselves.... we had this coming and now its here... its everyone else's fault.


Simply stating what things are and how they are and why they are doesn't solve the problem though.

I understand what you are saying but i don't see the relevant point that makes right here, right now.

I actually did accept my part in this quite early on, like i said i agree with alot of what you are saying but agreeing with it doesn't resolve it.

Its a bit like saying "dont touch the oven" then "oh you touched the oven, told you not to". It doesn't stop the hurt, fix the burn it merely states the obvious.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Simply stating what things are and how they are and why they are doesn't solve the problem though.
> 
> I understand what you are saying but i don't see the relevant point that makes right here, right now.
> 
> I actually did accept my part in this quite early on, like i said i agree with alot of what you are saying but agreeing with it doesn't resolve it.
> 
> Its a bit like saying "dont touch the oven" then "oh you touched the oven, told you not to". It doesn't stop the hurt, fix the burn it merely states the obvious.


So you fix the burn by blaming the oven for being hot?.... silly oven!


----------



## hope

personally i think all them idiots should be shot the less the better.also did you all see on the news that poor kid who got attacked and then a group of lads what looked like they were helping him turned out to be robbing him! also there were 7 year olds out on the streets to i blame the parents sick the lot of them !


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you fix the burn by blaming the oven for being hot?.... silly oven!


Well yeah, doesn't everyone? you kick the table and hurt your toe so you start swearing at the table.

Who do I blame? I blame THE RIOTERS, some people come from a bad/poor background and use it as an excuse to fail - others come from the same bad/poor background use it a reason to succeed. Every day every single one of us faces hundreds of choices. It was THEIR CHOICE to riot so yeah I blame THEM!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear

EyeOpine said:


> Says the founder member of the "liberal lefty socialist do-gooder apologist party"


*Liberal* - Not narrow or contracted in mind; not selfish; enlarged in spirit;

*Lefty *- support for social change to create a more egalitarian society;

*Socialist* - supports an economic system in which the means of production are publicly or commonly owned and controlled cooperatively;

*Do-gooder* - idealist who supports philanthropic or humanitarian causes or reforms.

*Apologist* - One who makes an apology; one who speaks or writes in defence of a faith, a cause, or an institution; especially, one who argues in defence of Christianity.

Ill take the first four but Im not religious at all so youll have to put the last one down to your misunderstanding of English.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

hope said:


> personally i think all them idiots should be shot the less the better.also did you all see on the news that poor kid who got attacked and then a group of lads what looked like they were helping him turned out to be robbing him! also there were 7 year olds out on the streets to i blame the parents sick the lot of them !


So at what point do you shoot them? After they've killed someone or burned a shop down?..... or before... do you shoot them because they're out in the street.. because they look a bit shifty?


----------



## rocco33

> The fact is our society is and has deteriorated


I dont' think that's true - there are aspects of society where we are far more concerned/caring and aware of what makes up a good society. However, what has happened is that there are people who live in our country would live outside society - or at least, have set up their own society and rules because our society has failed them.


----------



## BOBTAILS

Elmo the Bear said:


> So at what point do you shoot them? After they've killed someone or burned a shop down?..... or before... do you shoot them because they're out in the street.. because they look a bit shifty?


I am coming round to your house tonight, to set it on fire. I may decide to beat you, your family up and torture your pets. But I know you will be okay with me doing that, because its in the name of a good cause lol!


----------



## Snoringbear

rocco33 said:


> I dont' think that's true - there are aspects of society where we are far more concerned/caring and aware of what makes up a good society. However, what has happened is that there are people who live in our country would live outside society - or at least, have set up their own society and rules because our society has failed them.


In Victorian times they would be on the streets or in a workhouse. Now they have free houses, free money, free education and free healthcare. If anything they are failing the rest of society.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you fix the burn by blaming the oven for being hot?.... silly oven!


No actually i wouldnt have let the burn happen in the first place but its pointless ner ner na ner ner saying that now. Won't fix the burn.


----------



## hope

Elmo the Bear said:


> So at what point do you shoot them? After they've killed someone or burned a shop down?..... or before... do you shoot them because they're out in the street.. because they look a bit shifty?


our laws and prisons and police far to soft over here.sending them to prison is not going to make them realise what they have done its like a bloody holday camp in there they come out with more attitude and think they are badder then they were befor they went in.people like that will never grow up and never learn a death penallty should be put in place over here.they are just going to cary on and on what are the police going to do lock them all up when the prisons are full and they are shutting some down the wrong people are running this country and the wrong laws have been put in place the people who run this country need to grow a pair before this country falls apart.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

BOBTAILS said:


> I am coming round to your house tonight, to set it on fire. I may decide to beat you, your family up and torture your pets. But I know you will be okay with me doing that, because its in the name of a good cause lol!


Why would you do that? and who said it was a good cause?... not me


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> but its pointless ner ner na ner ner saying that now. Won't fix the burn.


Who said "ner ner na ner ner" ? This isn't a case of "I told you so" its simply inevitable if you spend years blaming everyone else and years trying to fix a problem with sticking plasters (the do-gooder approach) this is fundamental.


----------



## BOBTAILS

Elmo the Bear said:


> Why would you do that?


Well you seem okay with rioting, so it seemed you wouldn't mind if I did! As long as I had a "cause" lol


----------



## abbiechi

‪Manchester Miss Selfridge fire suspect‬‏ - YouTube This video makes my blood boil, so many people just walked past and didn't try to do anything to stop him. It makes me so sad to see people cheer and clap when somebody's business is going up in flames.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

BOBTAILS said:


> Well you seem okay with rioting, so it seemed you wouldn't mind if I did! As long as I had a "cause" lol


You've not read my posts. I've not said I don't have a problem with rioting....I have a problem with us pretending we're not to blame. I did not say they had a cause - in fact I explicitly said they did not have a cause.


----------



## BOBTAILS

Elmo the Bear said:


> You've not read my posts. I've not said I don't have a problem with rioting....I have a problem with us pretending we're not to blame. I did not say they had a cause - in fact I explicitly said they did not have a cause.


Good to hear, maybe I will go round to Janice's instead lol....Is Janice your wife/daughter/relative btw? You seem to be sticking up for each others posts?


----------



## ClaireLouise

Elmo the Bear said:


> You've not read my posts. I've not said I don't have a problem with rioting....I have a problem with us pretending we're not to blame. I did not say they had a cause - in fact I explicitly said they did not have a cause.


were not pretending that were not to blame...... because we are actually not to blame  The rioters are to blame with there lemming antics


----------



## Elmo the Bear

abbiechi said:


> cheer and clap when somebody's business is going up in flames.


Its the jobs of the workers in those stores that is the real loss. The stores owner won't give a damn... it's Phillip Green who has his companies registered in his wife's name in Jersey to avoid UK tax.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

ClaireLouise said:


> were not pretending that were not to blame...... because we are actually not to blame  The rioters are to blame with there lemming antics


So you'd best go shoot them then, That'll sort it.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> You've not read my posts. I've not said I don't have a problem with rioting....I have a problem with us pretending we're not to blame. I did not say they had a cause - in fact I explicitly said they did not have a cause.


It is a difficult concept for people to grasp that the wider community is responsible for how the people within it behave. It requires a very specific mindset and attitude and engaging people in that concept will take time and like i said earlier The Big Society is a great idea BUT we do it for ourselves not for some **** in Government who wouldn't know community if it bit him on the arse and wow is it biting him on the arse.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

BOBTAILS said:


> Good to hear, maybe I will go round to Janice's instead lol....Is Janice your wife/daughter/relative btw? You seem to be sticking up for each others posts?


Sorry... should I just join in with the baying mob... or is it lemmings?  (two people and many others have a different opinion to yours... I know that may come as a shock but until you install your right wing militia to shoot everyone, I think we still live in a (sort of) democracy.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Elmo the Bear said:


> So you'd best go shoot them then, That'll sort it.


Ive never said anything along the lines of go shoot them either


----------



## rocco33

> Now they have free houses, free money, free education and free healthcare. If anything they are failing the rest of society.


So as long as you throw money at the problem it will be ok? What they dont' have are things we take for granted - they don't have parents (or at least parents that aren't high,alcoholics or anything else that makes them completely incapable of raising children, they don't have guidance, they don't have expectations. They are feral because that is how they have grown up.

I am as angry and distressed as anyone else over what has happened, but we need to solve the problem of why this happened. Thinking those involved are simply people who have chosen to be bad/greedy (and I have no doubt there were those amongst them) is masking the real problem, in the same way that blaming government cuts. The fact is we have a society of feral youths who have made their own society and their own rules. They care not for ours as they have never known our society. This is what has been swept under the carpet for too long. People who work with these children and youngsters have been warning of it, but no one was listening.


----------



## RAINYBOW

rocco33 said:


> So as long as you throw money at the problem it will be ok? What they dont' have are things we take for granted - they don't have parents (or at least parents that are high,alcoholics or anything else that makes them completely incapbable of raising children, they don't have guidance, they don't have expectations. They are feral because that is how they have been brought up.
> 
> I am as angry and distressed as anyone else over what has happened, but we need to solve the problem of why this happened.


I agree and what worries me is we have a Government whose standard "we need to learn lessons from this" whilst trashing through and using this situation to sit harder on the general public.


----------



## BOBTAILS

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry... should I just join in with the baying mob... or is it lemmings?  (two people and many others have a different opinion to yours... I know that may come as a shock but until you install your right wing militia to shoot everyone, I think we still live in a (sort of) democracy.


I have not once mentioned that "shooting people" is the answer 

I bet you voted Tory or Liberal....

I voted Labour! So, I am deffo not a right wing!


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> It is a difficult concept for people to grasp that the wider community is responsible for how the people within it behave. It requires a very specific mindset and attitude and engaging people in that concept will take time and like i said earlier The Big Society is a great idea BUT we do it for ourselves not for some **** in Government who wouldn't know community if it bit him on the arse and wow is it biting him on the arse.


The "Big Society" is a con... its simply a way of saying "we've had your money but we're not going to spend it on services... you'll have to run all that yourselves... we need this money to pay off the debts to all the private individuals we borrowed it off of"


----------



## Elmo the Bear

BOBTAILS said:


> I voted Labour! So, I am deffo not a right wing!


Thanks; that answered my question.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> The "Big Society" is a con... its simply a way of saying "we've had your money but we're going to spend it on services... you'll have to run all that yourselves... we need this money to pay off the debts to all the private individuals we borrowed it off of"


yes i know that, thats why i said it shouldnt be because cameron tells us to. he hijacked the concept but that doesn't mean encouraging people to engage in their communities for nothing but a sense of community spirit is a bad thing.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

BOBTAILS said:


> I have not once mentioned that "shooting people" is the answer


My apologies; you were coming to torture my pets instead.


----------



## momentofmadness

*I blame the idiots out on the streets causing all this.. They each have made there decision to riot and be idiots.. I hope that each and every one of them get caught..*

But you know what if they do.. They will prob just get fines and a bit of community service.. That actually won't harm them..

As it is apparent it isn't just Doley's that are doing this it is people from all walks of life .. so to put them all in a bracket and call them Chav's could possibly very wrong.. Either way.. They are responsible for their actions therefore they should pay the consequences..


----------



## JANICE199

ClaireLouise said:


> Its not a *fact* Jan , its your opinion. IMO While the things that are happening are bad, as someone has said a few post ago there is good and bad point to youth today....... People are forgetting about the 'youths' that lined the streets this morning in the clear up and those that protected their communities last night and previous nights, the MAJORITY ARE GOOD and people shouldnt forget that.
> 
> Im affraid rioting is nothing new, its just a different reason this time and word has spread easy due to social networks.
> 
> It will pass soon, I think one good thing can come from it though, maybe the powers that be may realise that covering the police in red tape doesnt work and acrtually allow them to think for themselves and act in future with force where needed.





rocco33 said:


> I dont' think that's true - there are aspects of society where we are far more concerned/caring and aware of what makes up a good society. However, what has happened is that there are people who live in our country would live outside society - or at least, have set up their own society and rules because our society has failed them.


*Sorry but i do believe it to be fact,and you don't have to look far to see it.Take a look at schools,am i wrong in saying that teachers no longer get the respect they use to?Am i wong when i say kids have no respect for authority?Am i wrong in saying kids think they are equal to their parents?The list is endless.And before anyone says,not all kids are the same,i'm NOT saying they are.*


----------



## ClaireLouise

momentofmadness said:


> *I blame the idiots out on the streets causing all this.. They each have made there decision to riot and be idiots.. I hope that each and every one of them get caught..* But you know what if they do.. They will prob just get fines and a bit of community service.. That actually won't harm them.. As it is apparent it isn't just Doley's that are doing this it is people from all walks of life .. so to put them all in a bracket and call them Chav's could possibly very wrong.. Either way.. They are responsible for their actions therefore they should pay the consequences..


I agree,

There are things to be learned from what has happen. I just hope when it comes to whatever punishments the courts wish to hand out it fits the crime.


----------



## momentofmadness

*And anotehr thing.. i don't see any point in throwing these yobs into our prisons and fill them up even more.. You prob think I am mad.. But why should they who are sh1tting on their own doorstep, get bed breakfast tv, internet access a gym and all the little things in life that makes one feel quite secure and happy..*


----------



## abbiechi

I agree that putting them in prison probably won't help, at least not in England. Stick them in a Bangkok prison and see how many are laughing then.


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry but i do believe it to be fact,and you don't have to look far to see it.Take a look at schools,am i wrong in saying that teachers no longer get the respect they use to?Am i wong when i say kids have no respect for authority?Am i wrong in saying kids think they are equal to their parents?The list is endless.And before anyone says,not all kids are the same,i'm NOT saying they are.*


Jan, there are naughty kids today just as there were naughty kids years ago, Some things are worse but somethings are better . Some kids have no respect for authority but thats not a new thing either. There is always good and bad. Kids were bad before but just in a different way, things change. 
I think is some way kids are better than years before, most kids have a great sense of right and wrong. Domestic violence is not excepted like it was..... Kids have opinions which are very valid and they can voice them where as before they were seen and not heard which IMO is wrong.


----------



## BOBTAILS

abbiechi said:


> I agree that putting them in prison probably won't help, at least not in England. Stick them in a Bangkok prison and see how many are laughing then.


Your post is bang on the money!


----------



## momentofmadness

Im feeling a bit narrow minded on all this right now..In a min I will go and mash the spuds take some of the tension i am feeling out on them...

But I think.. that there should be an announcement made.. That any one who does not want to be involved seek safety and you have ex amount of hours to do so.. if you are found out on the streets the army should be there.. with there tanks etc and mow the bloody lot of them down...!!!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW

ClaireLouise said:


> Jan, there are naughty kids today just as there were naughty kids years ago, Some things are worse but somethings are better . Some kids have no respect for authority but thats not a new thing either. There is always good and bad. Kids were bad before but just in a different way, things change.
> I think is some way kids are better than years before, most kids have a great sense of right and wrong. Domestic violence is not excepted like it was..... Kids have opinions which are very valid and they can voice them where as before they were seen and not heard which IMO is wrong.


I don't like seeing "kids" deamonised like this either. Most of the people involved in this were adults tbh.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

I think there's a sale on on St George's flags


----------



## RAINYBOW

momentofmadness said:


> Im feeling a bit narrow minded on all this right now..In a min I will go and mash the spuds take some of the tension i am feeling out on them...
> 
> But I think.. that there should be an announcement made.. That any one who does not want to be involved seek safety and you have ex amount of hours to do so.. if you are found out on the streets the army should be there.. with there tanks etc and mow the bloody lot of them down...!!!!!


Those poor spuds


----------



## JANICE199

ClaireLouise said:


> Jan, there are naughty kids today just as there were naughty kids years ago, Some things are worse but somethings are better . Some kids have no respect for authority but thats not a new thing either. There is always good and bad. Kids were bad before but just in a different way, things change.
> I think is some way kids are better than years before, most kids have a great sense of right and wrong. Domestic violence is not excepted like it was..... Kids have opinions which are very valid and they can voice them where as before they were seen and not heard which IMO is wrong.


*I agree there have always been naughty kids,but when i was kid we knew damn well that if we showed disrespect for authority we would not get away with it.I don't doubt kids know right from wrong but it diesn't stop them doing wrong.Lets face what have they to loose?*


----------



## RAINYBOW

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think there's a sale on on St George's flags


actually its baseball bats that are selling fast at the moment


----------



## ClaireLouise

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't like seeing "kids" deamonised like this either. Most of the people involved in this were adults tbh.


There were far more kids turned up in the clean up operation than in the rioting


----------



## Snoringbear

Rocco, I agree with you. It's the parents but I wouldn't say that's society as a whole. The problem is that parental attitude permeates through generations, ive seen it first hand.


----------



## DogLover1981

abbiechi said:


> ‪Manchester Miss Selfridge fire suspect‬‏ - YouTube This video makes my blood boil, so many people just walked past and didn't try to do anything to stop him. It makes me so sad to see people cheer and clap when somebody's business is going up in flames.


I hope he is caught and arrested for arson.


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *Hubby and i were just watching the news,this reporter was talking to a woman who had her kid with her,he looked about 11.He was also talking to a shopkeeper who's place had been hit by the riotors,well this gobby little git kept butting in and being disrespectful to the shop keeper.Now my kids would have known better than butt into an adult conversation.But the mother never said a word to the little git.*


Absolutely disgusting Jan, and this behaviour is because parents these days are SCARED of there OWN children!! :cursing:


----------



## momentofmadness

JANICE199 said:


> *I agree there have always been naughty kids,but when i was kid we knew damn well that if we showed disrespect for authority we would not get away with it.I don't doubt kids know right from wrong but it diesn't stop them doing wrong.Lets face what have they to loose?*


But when you were a kid Janice and many other members on here.. Your mam and dad were allowed to give you a slap and so was the local bobby..Your teacher caned you.. And if you got any of this as punishment.. You didn't brag about it you were ashamed cause you knew if you bragged you would get another hiding.. Everyone had a certain amount of fear of the local bobby, teacher or others parents....

Also there were a lot let people around in them days to what there is now.. The country has grown immensely and is harder to keep control off..


----------



## RAINYBOW

Snoringbear said:


> Rocco, I agree with you. It's the parents but I wouldn't say that's society as a whole. The problem is that parental attitude permeates through generations, ive seen it first hand.


I agree, these attitudes are endemic. These same attitudes existed when i was hanging out in North London and that was 15 plus years ago.

I have to say though if you look at history has there ever been as much done to try and engage these generations or improve the outcomes for them ?

I personally don't think so.


----------



## abbiechi

DogLover1981 said:


> I hope he is caught and arrested for arson.


I believe he was, there were a lot of witnesses and images of him so I imagine they found him fairly quickly.


----------



## Guest

momentofmadness said:


> *And anotehr thing.. i don't see any point in throwing these yobs into our prisons and fill them up even more.. You prob think I am mad.. But why should they who are sh1tting on their own doorstep, get bed breakfast tv, internet access a gym and all the little things in life that makes one feel quite secure and happy..*


I agree with you on this, putting them in prison is just costing "US GOOD PEOPLE" in society more money on our taxes!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

has anything kicked off tonight?? does anyone know??


----------



## RAINYBOW

momentofmadness said:


> But when you were a kid Janice and many other members on here.. Your mam and dad were allowed to give you a slap and so was the local bobby..Your teacher caned you.. And if you got any of this as punishment.. You didn't brag about it you were ashamed cause you knew if you bragged you would get another hiding.. Everyone had a certain amount of fear of the local bobby, teacher or others parents....
> 
> Also there were a lot let people around in them days to what there is now.. The country has grown immensely and is harder to keep control off..


There was definately respect for the Police when i was young and a bit of fear but for me the biggest fear was what i would get when i got home if i got in trouble with the police


----------



## JANICE199

momentofmadness said:


> But when you were a kid Janice and many other members on here.. Your mam and dad were allowed to give you a slap and so was the local bobby..Your teacher caned you.. And if you got any of this as punishment.. You didn't brag about it you were ashamed cause you knew if you bragged you would get another hiding.. Everyone had a certain amount of fear of the local bobby, teacher or others parents....
> 
> Also there were a lot let people around in them days to what there is now.. The country has grown immensely and is harder to keep control off..


*I agree with you 100%, but who's to blame for those things changing? When we can admit that we as a whole messed up then we might just be able to change things.But if people want to bury their heads,nothing will change.*


----------



## abbiechi

KathrynH said:


> I agree with you on this, putting them in prison is just costing "US GOOD PEOPLE" in society more money on our taxes!!!! :cursing:


Oh yeah, our taxes are going to shoot through the roof, the whole clean up is going to cost millions depending on how bad it continues to be. Unemployement is going to soar too because the little !*@%$ burned down all the effin' shops!

Does anyone else find this whole thing ironic?


----------



## Elmo the Bear

abbiechi said:


> Unemployement is going to soar too because the little !*@%$ burned down all the effin' shops!


They're several hundred thousands behind the Government on destroying jobs.


----------



## momentofmadness

KathrynH said:


> Absolutely disgusting Jan, and this behaviour is because parents these days are SCARED of there OWN children!! :cursing:


Not particularly of their kids more the authorities.. Schools drum into kids that parents aren't allowed to touch them.. Now I dont smack my lad .. But he has told me he is gonna get me done for it enough times..


----------



## BOBTAILS

OUR GRANDPARENTS GENERATION FOUGHT A WAR AND DIED FOR US TO HAVE FREEDOM... .....THEY LIVED A LIFE OF POVERTY, THEY NEVER STOLE OR RIOTED.... this is not about politics, this is about greed, this is about disrespect ........if they want to fight? Send them to Afganistan to fight!!


----------



## momentofmadness

RAINYBOW said:


> There was definately respect for the Police when i was young and a bit of fear but for me the biggest fear was what i would get when i got home if i got in trouble with the police


This happened about an hour ago..

I was walking to the shop a min walk two police cars shot past me blues and two's going... They turned down my road woman from shop comes out going what going on down yours I said it all quiet..
I walks home ask the local what going on.. And they tell me the police are with my son..
So I rings him up tells him to get home.. to which he tells me he has just been told off by the police and they didn't believe his name and when they were talking they were swearing.. (the police women) He said they have took my name and address and said there on their way to see you.. i said what you done.. He said playing football on the school field he said they reckon I was on the roof.. (I know my lad he quite possibly was)..

Im still sat here waiting for the police to come and tell me and speak to them about there use of words whilst speaking to minors.. I mean.. how will i know if my son is being a horror if they don't tell me.. They obviously felt it was important enough to put the blues and twos on and speed to our road..

ANyway.. is what i am saying is i can't be held responsible for him being naughty outside if I don't know.. I don't follow him round.. i must admit I have a fair few spies so i have an idea..

But I can't punish him and teach him that is wrong if I dont get told.. When i was a kid the local bobby would have bin at your door speaking with ya mam and ya would be cacking your pants.. ( i know this through having norty friends..)


----------



## Guest

BOBTAILS said:


> OUR GRANDPARENTS GENERATION FOUGHT A WAR AND DIED FOR US TO HAVE FREEDOM... .....THEY LIVED A LIFE OF POVERTY, THEY NEVER STOLE OR RIOTED.... this is not about politics, this is about greed, this is about disrespect ........if they want to fight? Send them to Afganistan to fight!!


I suggested that and was told NO it wasn't what was the right thing to do as they did not have the rescources apparently and they would risk other peoples lives!!


----------



## momentofmadness

abbiechi said:


> Oh yeah, our taxes are going to shoot through the roof, the whole clean up is going to cost millions depending on how bad it continues to be. Unemployement is going to soar too because the little !*@%$ burned down all the effin' shops!
> 
> Does anyone else find this whole thing ironic?


Not only Taxes.. Look at insurance went up from last year by 40%.. Now if it goes up again to recover costs over all of this i won't be able to afford to insure anything..


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

DogLover1981 said:


> I hope he is caught and arrested for arson.


Apparently his mum shopped him and he has been charged


----------



## momentofmadness

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> Apparently his mum shopped him and he has been charged


I'd shop my son too.. and I would take the consequences of what could happen once all his friends found out I shopped him.. Good on his mother.. :thumbsup: Lets hope there are more parents and people out there willing to shop the offending idiots..


----------



## DogLover1981

There are things that were probably better in the past, but I think people glamorize it too much. I've had older people tell me about all the mischief they use to get into as kids all the way back in 1940s and 1950s.


----------



## JANICE199

momentofmadness said:


> This happened about an hour ago..
> 
> I was walking to the shop a min walk two police cars shot past me blues and two's going... They turned down my road woman from shop comes out going what going on down yours I said it all quiet..
> I walks home ask the local what going on.. And they tell me the police are with my son..
> So I rings him up tells him to get home.. to which he tells me he has just been told off by the police and they didn't believe his name and when they were talking they were swearing.. (the police women) He said they have took my name and address and said there on their way to see you.. i said what you done.. He said playing football on the school field he said they reckon I was on the roof.. (I know my lad he quite possibly was)..
> 
> Im still sat here waiting for the police to come and tell me and speak to them about there use of words whilst speaking to minors.. I mean.. how will i know if my son is being a horror if they don't tell me.. They obviously felt it was important enough to put the blues and twos on and speed to our road..
> 
> ANyway.. is what i am saying is i can't be held responsible for him being naughty outside if I don't know.. I don't follow him round.. i must admit I have a fair few spies so i have an idea..
> 
> But I can't punish him and teach him that is wrong if I dont get told.. When i was a kid the local bobby would have bin at your door speaking with ya mam and ya would be cacking your pants.. ( i know this through having norty friends..)


*This is another thing,how can they expect people to respect them when the even swear at kids?.I don't expect our cops to be perfect but i do want to know they are worth respect.
ps..how many **** you smoked waiting for the cops?*


----------



## momentofmadness

JANICE199 said:


> *This is another thing,how can they expect people to respect them when the even swear at kids?.I don't expect our cops to be perfect but i do want to know they are worth respect.
> ps..how many **** you smoked waiting for the cops?*


1 ***..I was cooking tea.. so i went and sat on the front thinking they will be here any minute.. But nope.. they haven't bothered.. Now if they came and told me jamie was being a horror with them.. People with authority.. I would have Jamie in his room now grounded..

Its worked very well with the school and I keeping in touch about my sons behaviour.. shame the police can't adapt the same attitude.. and yes.. I would definitely mention their supposed choice of words they have used with him..


----------



## willa

Absolutely appauling. What on earth are all the parents doing, some kids are as young as 12 FFS 

Dad was in London lastnight & had his car windscreen smashed oveernight :cursing:
Absolute heartless YOBS YOBS YOBS


----------



## ClaireLouise

BOBTAILS said:


> OUR GRANDPARENTS GENERATION FOUGHT A WAR AND DIED FOR US TO HAVE FREEDOM... .....THEY LIVED A LIFE OF POVERTY, THEY NEVER STOLE OR RIOTED.... this is not about politics, this is about greed, this is about disrespect ........if they want to fight? Send them to Afganistan to fight!!


Many generations have rioted, our parents and gran parenst generation have done it
1355 - St. Scholastica riot, (Oxford, England) 
1668 - Bawdy House Riots, London, England 
1715 - English Political Riot, (London, England)[citation needed] 
1721 - English Servants Riot, (London, England)
1727 - English Anti-Turnpike Riot, (Bristol, England)[citation needed] 
1733 - London Anti-Tax Riot, (London, England)
1735 - English Anti-Turnpike Riots, (Hereford/Worcester, England)[citation needed] 
1736 - Anti-Irish Riots, (Shoreditch/Spitalfields/Whitechapel, England)[citation needed] 
1736 - Porteous Riots, (Edinburgh, Scotland) 
1743 - London Gin Riots
1769 - Spitalfield Riots (Spitalfields (London), England) 
1780 - Gordon Riots, (London, England) 
1791 - Priestley Riots, (Birmingham, England) 
1809 - Old Price Riots, 1809, (London, England) 
1811-1812 - English Luddite Riots, (Leicester/York, England) 
1814 - English Luddite Riots of 1814, (Leicester/York, England) 
1816 - English Luddite Riots of 1816, (Leicester/York, England)
1919 - Battle of Bow Street, (Bow Street, London, UK) 
1936 - Battle of Cable Street, (London, England) 
1958 - Nottingham race riots, (Nottingham, England) 
1958 - Notting Hill race riots, (Notting Hill, London, England
1979 - Southall Riots, (Southall, West London, England) 
1981 - Toxteth riots (Liverpool, England) 
1981 - Moss Side riots (Manchester, England) 
1981 - Chapeltown riot Leeds, West Yorkshire, England 
1981 - First Handsworth Riot, (Birmingham, England) 
1990 - Poll Tax Riots, (London) 
1990 - Strangeways Prison Riot, (Manchester, UK), April 1 - April 25 
1995 - Hyde Park Riot, July 1995, Leeds, West Yorkshire 
1995 - Manningham Riot, June 1995, (Bradford, West Yorkshire, UK) 
2001 - Harehills riot Leeds, June 2001, West Yorkshire, England 
2009  Riots in Birmingham, United Kingdom when far-right activists clash with anti-racism protesters and local members of the Muslim and Afro-Caribbean community on August 8, 2009

Now i know these may not be 100% accurate as the source isnt the best by far List of riots - Ask Jeeves Encyclopedia but its just to highlight its nothing new to the current generation


----------



## JANICE199

ClaireLouise said:


> Many generations have rioted, our parents and gran parenst generation have done it
> 1355 - St. Scholastica riot, (Oxford, England)
> 1668 - Bawdy House Riots, London, England
> 1715 - English Political Riot, (London, England)[citation needed]
> 1721 - English Servants Riot, (London, England)
> 1727 - English Anti-Turnpike Riot, (Bristol, England)[citation needed]
> 1733 - London Anti-Tax Riot, (London, England)
> 1735 - English Anti-Turnpike Riots, (Hereford/Worcester, England)[citation needed]
> 1736 - Anti-Irish Riots, (Shoreditch/Spitalfields/Whitechapel, England)[citation needed]
> 1736 - Porteous Riots, (Edinburgh, Scotland)
> 1743 - London Gin Riots
> 1769 - Spitalfield Riots (Spitalfields (London), England)
> 1780 - Gordon Riots, (London, England)
> 1791 - Priestley Riots, (Birmingham, England)
> 1809 - Old Price Riots, 1809, (London, England)
> 1811-1812 - English Luddite Riots, (Leicester/York, England)
> 1814 - English Luddite Riots of 1814, (Leicester/York, England)
> 1816 - English Luddite Riots of 1816, (Leicester/York, England)
> 1919 - Battle of Bow Street, (Bow Street, London, UK)
> 1936 - Battle of Cable Street, (London, England)
> 1958 - Nottingham race riots, (Nottingham, England)
> 1958 - Notting Hill race riots, (Notting Hill, London, England
> 1979 - Southall Riots, (Southall, West London, England)
> 1981 - Toxteth riots (Liverpool, England)
> 1981 - Moss Side riots (Manchester, England)
> 1981 - Chapeltown riot Leeds, West Yorkshire, England
> 1981 - First Handsworth Riot, (Birmingham, England)
> 1990 - Poll Tax Riots, (London)
> 1990 - Strangeways Prison Riot, (Manchester, UK), April 1 - April 25
> 1995 - Hyde Park Riot, July 1995, Leeds, West Yorkshire
> 1995 - Manningham Riot, June 1995, (Bradford, West Yorkshire, UK)
> 2001 - Harehills riot Leeds, June 2001, West Yorkshire, England
> 2009  Riots in Birmingham, United Kingdom when far-right activists clash with anti-racism protesters and local members of the Muslim and Afro-Caribbean community on August 8, 2009
> 
> Now i know these may not be 100% accurate as the source isnt the best by far List of riots - Ask Jeeves Encyclopedia but its just to highlight its nothing new to the current generation


*I don't think anyone has said riots are a new thing,they are'nt.But these have been the worst since the 1800's.
There was an old chap on the telly last night and he said,he had lived through both world wars and had never seen anything like this in this country*.


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think anyone has said riots are a new thing,they are'nt.But these have been the worst since the 1800's. There was an old chap on the telly last night and he said,he had lived through both world wars and had never seen anything like this in this country*.


 I was replying to the post I quoted which did say previous generations hadnt behaved the same, I was simply pointing out they had  see below


BOBTAILS said:


> OUR GRANDPARENTS GENERATION FOUGHT A WAR AND DIED FOR US TO HAVE FREEDOM... .....THEY LIVED A LIFE OF POVERTY, THEY NEVER STOLE OR RIOTED.... this is not about politics, this is about greed, this is about disrespect ........if they want to fight? Send them to Afganistan to fight!!


The old chap probably hadnt seen anything like it before because previous riots would have been televised like they are today, which is also more than likely one of the reasons for all the copycatting, that and social networks.


----------



## JANICE199

ClaireLouise said:


> I was replying to the post I quoted which did say previous generations hadnt behaved the same, I was simply pointing out they had  see below
> [/COLOR]
> 
> The old chap probably hadnt seen anything like it before because previous riots would have been televised like they are today, which is also more than likely one of the reasons for all the copycatting, that and social networks.


*Sorry Claire i missed the bit in Bobtails post about the riots.*


----------



## ClaireLouise

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry Claire i missed the bit in Bobtails post about the riots.*


Nay worries, this threads been going on that long its all a blur now anyway


----------



## RAINYBOW

ClaireLouise said:


> Nay worries, this threads been going on that long its all a blur now anyway


My head hurts


----------



## ClaireLouise

RAINYBOW said:


> My head hurts


Mine too , it been good tho and everyone behaved


----------



## Guest

Thankfully it seems a much quieter night tonight, only 1 incident so far i have heard about anyway.

Just watched this video of this woman, what can you honestly say to mother's like this???? Unbelievable!! And also the guy at the end of the video. :cursing:

BBC News - UK riots: Anger after riots in Manchester and Salford


----------



## ClaireLouise

KathrynH said:


> Thankfully it seems a much quieter night tonight, only 1 incident so far i have heard about anyway.
> 
> Just watched this video of this woman, what can you honestly say to mother's like this???? Unbelievable!! And also the guy at the end of the video. :cursing:
> 
> BBC News - UK riots: Anger after riots in Manchester and Salford


i saw that too..... shocking


----------



## dobermummy

KathrynH said:


> Thankfully it seems a much quieter night tonight, only 1 incident so far i have heard about anyway.
> 
> Just watched this video of this woman, what can you honestly say to mother's like this???? Unbelievable!! And also the guy at the end of the video. :cursing:
> 
> BBC News - UK riots: Anger after riots in Manchester and Salford


 :nonod: what can you say to people like that?


----------



## momentofmadness

Shocking..What she talking what else have they got to do.. 

Get them into foot ball teams rugby teams ..there are community run events for kids.. 
And to all the adults.. I hope they are ashamed of what they have done to their own community.. And I bet if some one said there and then to that lad.. Ok I have a job for you be at mine at 8 am in the morn.. I bet he wouldn't of turned up.. Jeepers.. There all so hard done to.. 
And what has a gangster being shot and killed in London got to do with Salford.. petty gits!! Jumping on the band wagon.. mate you got your fame now arrest him.. he will have done something..


----------



## DogLover1981

KathrynH said:


> Thankfully it seems a much quieter night tonight, only 1 incident so far i have heard about anyway.
> 
> Just watched this video of this woman, what can you honestly say to mother's like this???? Unbelievable!! And also the guy at the end of the video. :cursing:
> 
> BBC News - UK riots: Anger after riots in Manchester and Salford


Some people have no shame.


----------



## JANICE199

KathrynH said:


> Thankfully it seems a much quieter night tonight, only 1 incident so far i have heard about anyway.
> 
> Just watched this video of this woman, what can you honestly say to mother's like this???? Unbelievable!! And also the guy at the end of the video. :cursing:
> 
> BBC News - UK riots: Anger after riots in Manchester and Salford


*That was the woman i was talking about earlier,she should be ashamed of herself and her son.*


----------



## poohdog

Having listened to many video clips over the last few hours I've come to the conclusion that a huge section of the population couldn't give a toss about law and order and aren't in the slightest bit frightened of the punishments metered out by the courts.
Time after time I've heard kids spouting off that they aren't worried because the prisons are full and asbos are a joke...Over and over the same stuff...."I'm not bovvered,they can't do nuffink can they?"

And do you know...they're dead right...You watch,a couple of dozen will be made scapegoats, the rest will get fines and community service....the same old crap from politicians and judges....I'll put money on it.
They haven't got the balls to lock hundreds up in army barracks while they're deciding their fate...they're letting them go home to their nice warm beds on bail.Most of them will be in the local pubs the next day bragging to their mates. 

If there's no fear of the law they will do this again and again.The courts are charging them with burglary and theft...can somebody please tell me why each and every one of them isn't being charged with conspiracy to riot? And aiding and abetting the muggings and terror to the general population.


----------



## davidc

KathrynH said:


> Thankfully it seems a much quieter night tonight, only 1 incident so far i have heard about anyway.
> 
> Just watched this video of this woman, what can you honestly say to mother's like this???? Unbelievable!! And also the guy at the end of the video. :cursing:
> 
> BBC News - UK riots: Anger after riots in Manchester and Salford


"What have they got? They've got nothing." that silly women says. Round the corner near the uni is a park with facilities that look new and is pretty good, even has a zip wire thing that you sit on. Across the road from the riots there is a library. Not far is a country park with BMX ramps for the kids. There's a free museum too.
There are plenty of other things but can't think of them of the top of my head right now. She is just making excuses, plenty for her kids to do.


----------



## BOBTAILS

ClaireLouise said:


> I was replying to the post I quoted which did say previous generations hadnt behaved the same, I was simply pointing out they had  see below
> 
> The old chap probably hadnt seen anything like it before because previous riots would have been televised like they are today, which is also more than likely one of the reasons for all the copycatting, that and social networks.


 Yes there have been other riots in history, but none as bad as this one happening now.


----------



## BOBTAILS

I just read this on BBC news page.................. 

"Meanwhile, rioters in Manchester and Salford have been told that they face being evicted from their council homes if they are identified on CCTV footage.

Both city councils have issued warnings that if any of their tenants or their children have been involved in violence or looting they will be "thrown out".

Greenwich Council also says it will be seeking the eviction of any council tenants if they are found to have been engaged in criminal activities".


----------



## lewis_m15

I don't have time to read all the pages I've missed, every spare minute I've got is devoted to sleep or seeing my son (I may even forego showering soon as that is 10 minutes wasted!) so sorry if I'm repeating what has already posted

We have EVERY officer in the met out on duty. I have even seen CID that haven't worn a uniform for years, out on patrol. Tonight was way quieter than before, hopefully it's coming to an end. 

The first cases were before the magistrates today. Those who pleaded guilty were ALL sent to prison, with various sentences. Those who pleaded not guilty were ALL remanded until their trial, no bail was granted. The only exception to this will be those under the age of 16 who will attend youth court. The first case to be heard at Croydon magistrates court was a teacher who had been looting. What's his excuse? Can't find work? Youth club closed? No one listene to him? Or plain greed?

One other thing, David Cameron said earlier something like, it just goes to show that we can have a uniformed polive presence when it's needed' but at what cost? My team alone has had 4 days off cancelled at short notice, and extra hours added to our original shifts this week. By the time this is over I will have earnt at least 2 weeks salary on top of my normal pay. Now multiply that across London, and all the other forces, you are looking at millions. 

Off for my daily 4 hour nap, before another shift begins tomorrow

Night lovely people!
X


----------



## poohdog

BOBTAILS said:


> I just read this on BBC news page..................
> 
> "Meanwhile, rioters in Manchester and Salford have been told that they face being evicted from their council homes if they are identified on CCTV footage.
> 
> Both city councils have issued warnings that if any of their tenants or their children have been involved in violence or looting they will be "thrown out".
> 
> Greenwich Council also says it will be seeking the eviction of any council tenants if they are found to have been engaged in criminal activities".


And we all know if they do they will have to be rehoused under the law,especially if they have kids,though maybe in a hostel for a while.
Same with stopping benefits...they can't leave people without food and shelter...and the yobbos know it.

And Lewis...
I've just watched two yobs leave court on bail...not under 16 by any means.One even kicked out at the cameraman,and the other said "We don't want to be photographed..alright?" So they are not all being jailed.(Although they might be after going back to court)


----------



## JANICE199

poohdog said:


> And we all know if they do they will have to be rehoused under the law,especially if they have kids,though maybe in a hostel for a while.
> Same with stopping benefits...they can't leave people without food and shelter...and the yobbos know it.
> 
> And Lewis...
> I've just watched two yobs leave court on bail...not under 16 by any means.One even kicked out at the cameraman,and the other said "We don't want to be photographed..alright?" So they are not all being jailed.(Although they might be after going back to court)


*I had to laugh at the one that said they didn't want to be filmed.Did you hear him say,when flashing the piece of paper with the charges on," these are false charges"..Yeah right.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo

JANICE199 said:


> *I had to laugh at the one that said they didn't want to be filmed.Did you hear him say,when flashing the piece of paper with the chardes on," these are false charges"..Yeah right.*


Yer right,like the goods were forced on you as you ran from the shop window.:cursing:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

interesting

the e-petition to make rioters lose their benefits has caused the site to crash apparently. . . 

100,000 signatures on a petition will be enough to guarantee a debate in the House of Commons. . . 

so . . . . they need to get it up and running again fast. . .I realised it had crashed when I went to validate my email address after signing it. . .it crashed but I've just read a news article on it anyway soooooo


----------



## Horse and Hound

I've deliberately avoided this thread until now, but I'm livid with the riots. Thank fook our city didn't get any. People might slag Preston off, but at least our people had the sense not to smash up their own town. 

My auntie was policing in Birmingham, she was drafted in from Telford and said it was the worst thing she has seen since the time she was serving in Bosnia.

And I'm sick of excuses being made for them. Its always someone elses fault but theirs. Piss off.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Has anyone seen that the Insurance Companies aare going to use the Riot act and claim their money back off the police :cursing:

Riot is excluded (and always has been) from most policies as it is considered to be a forseable and preventable event. The nsurance companies use the "excuse" that they dont want to charge us more premiums yeaqr on year to cover an event that only happens every 30 years. The police are responsible for controlling the streets therefore in the eyes of Insurance if control is lost the police are to blame.

So how friggin bright is that, lets take millionss of pound out of the police pot to rebuild the damage but it's ok for a multi million pound industry to make more multi millions out of us. 

I worked in insurance, i know exactly how it works, my brother in law earns a VER nice living out of it attending "corporate this and corporate that" its the reason ordinary people couldnt get Olympics tickets ) believe me they can well afford this.

SO....... The Government will use this as an excuse to squeeze us harder (we will have to pay for the extra policing) the Insurance companies will up our premiums to cover the losses from the bits they are responsible for AND THEN the money we pay for the police will be plundered to cover the damage 

Anyone else think that is utter bonkers


----------



## Horse and Hound

RAINYBOW said:


> SO....... The Government will use this as an excuse to squeeze us harder (we will have to pay for the extra policing) the Insurance companies will up our premiums to cover the losses from the bits they are responsible for AND THEN the money we pay for the police will be plundered to cover the damage
> 
> Anyone else think that is utter bonkers


Yes, because the idiots rioting said they were doing it as they don't get enough off the state (which is another infuriating statement as it is), so they don't see the irony in what they've done!

By causing all this havoc, its going to cost so much more to rebuild, which means cuts are going to come from somewhere. PErsonally, I'd slash he benefit system. Really hit em where it hurts.

"I'm doing it because we're underprivaledged" one rioter said, whilst clutching her Iphone... 

I was really on my soap box yesterday, really was. It's times like this I really wish I'd passed my medical and gotten into the police force. I'd have LOVED it.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Horse and Hound said:


> I've deliberately avoided this thread until now, but I'm livid with the riots. Thank fook our city didn't get any. People might slag Preston off, but at least our people had the sense not to smash up their own town.
> 
> My auntie was policing in Birmingham, she was drafted in from Telford and said it was the worst thing she has seen since the time she was serving in Bosnia.
> 
> And I'm sick of excuses being made for them. Its always someone elses fault but theirs. Piss off.


I love the last two words of this sentence,said excactly as it should be.:thumbup:


----------



## BOBTAILS

BONKERS, I agree  Makes this mess, even worse knowing that.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Mr Giz said:


> I love the last two words of this sentence,said excactly as it should be.:thumbup:


Sorry, for the language, but you should have heard what was coming out of my mouth on Tuesday when I was on the phone to my mate in Manchester. Language that would have made a docker blush.

My mate who is a copper asked me if I wanted a helmet and a shield to go join in, I said no, just a big f**k off machine gun.


----------



## poohdog

Horse and Hound said:


> Sorry, for the language, but you should have heard what was coming out of my mouth on Tuesday when I was on the phone to my mate in Manchester. Language that would have made a docker blush.
> 
> My mate who is a copper asked me if I wanted a helmet and a shield to go join in, I said no, just a big f**k off machine gun.


*'Dave' said the same thing...he's probably been told by his cronies this is how people see him *


----------



## davidc

Managed to get my prescription today but the bookies window was smashed.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> Managed to get my prescription today but the bookies window was smashed.


They were still at it in the rain? I guess rain doesn't always stop them.


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> They were still at it in the rain? I guess rain doesn't always stop them.


They did the bookies window yesterday (my mum knows people that bet in there). As far as I could tell that was the only shop that was affcted though I didn't stay long.


----------



## Guest

davidc said:


> They did the bookies window yesterday (my mum knows people that bet in there). As far as I could tell that was the only shop that was affcted though I didn't stay long.


The rain did something then.


----------



## welshjet

poohdog said:


> *'Dave' said the same thing...he's probably been told by his cronies this is how people see him *


Omg laughed - i nearly fell off me chair !


----------



## poohdog

That number of cops can't be maintained...I wouldn't be at all surprised if it doesn't kick off again at the weekends...or in two weeks at the Notting Hill Carnival.
I bet the cops at carnival time will be crapping themselves at arresting anybody in case it upsets the 'locals'


----------



## owieprone

poohdog said:


> That number of cops can't be maintained...I wouldn't be at all surprised if it doesn't kick off again at the weekends...or in two weeks at the Notting Hill Carnival.
> I bet the cops at carnival time will be crapping themselves at arresting anybody in case it upsets the 'locals'


no they can't but they can then bring the army in if needed.

i doubt any of the 'locals' would be up in arms if someone was nicked during carnival considering what has gone on, the police might arrest anyone first and ask questions later rather than be their usual paperwork dodging (in a nice way) selves.
I think most people will see any arrests in the next few months as pre-emptive strikes to ensure nothing happens again.

mind the coppers aren't above the law and they've done what they could with the power WE and teh GOV give them.


----------



## willa

It may be quiet now .. But i bet it will start again this weekend....

Even sleepy dull Newbury closed all it's shops & cinema early. There were riot vans & police everywhere. 

Disgraceful kids as young as 10 were involved :cursing: What the hell were there 'parents' doing :cursing:

Sickening about those 3 Men who were killed hit & run by some looters - can't imagine how fast they were driving ... SICKENING


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

willa said:


> It may be quiet now .. But i bet it will start again this weekend....
> 
> Even sleepy dull Newbury closed all it's shops & cinema early. There were riot vans & police everywhere.
> 
> Disgraceful kids as young as 10 were involved :cursing: What the hell were there 'parents' doing :cursing:
> 
> Sickening about those 3 Men who were killed hit & run by some looters - can't imagine how fast they were driving ... SICKENING


it is absolutely terrible that innocent people have died during this rioting. . .innocent people have died through greed.

I find it ridiculous the quotes like "I knew it was wrong but everyone else was doing it" and how "respected" people of the community were involved in the looting!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

the people involved in all of this have to have a conscience surely :huh:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

willa said:


> It may be quiet now .. But i bet it will start again this weekend....
> 
> Even sleepy dull Newbury closed all it's shops & cinema early. There were riot vans & police everywhere.
> 
> Disgraceful kids as young as 10 were involved :cursing: What the hell were there 'parents' doing :cursing:
> 
> Sickening about those 3 Men who were killed hit & run by some looters - can't imagine how fast they were driving ... SICKENING


I posted earlier stating that at least I'm safe in Thatchan as there are no shops worth looting unless you want to nick from the charity shops.


----------



## Horse and Hound

willa said:


> What the hell were there 'parents' doing :cursing:


Probably sent em out with a shopping list.


----------



## willa

Horse and Hound said:


> Probably sent em out with a shopping list.


Yeah probably  I did hear on the news some parents were out with their kids looting 
One lady recongised 1 of the young looters on the tv, she called his mother to let her know & guess what the mother said " So what, u've woken me up " !!!

What has this country come to. That clip of an innoncent injured man being mugged is SICKENING . Sums up this sickening country


----------



## abbiechi

I thought this might lighten the mood.


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> Sums up this sickening country


I am ashamed of the UK at the moment, the views are sickening but I most certainly do not agree with your statement. It doesn't sum up this country. There are far more doing good out there than there are doing bad.

It's not the country that is sickening it's some of the evil scum that live here...or who have moved here. 90% of this wonderful country are proud to live here and wouldn't dream of behaving in that way.


----------



## bearcub

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am ashamed of the UK at the moment, the views are sickening but I most certainly do not agree with your statement. It doesn't sum up this country. There are far more doing good out there than there are doing bad.
> 
> It's not the country that is sickening it's some of the evil scum that live here...or who have moved here. 90% of this wonderful country are proud to live here and wouldn't dream of behaving in that way.


Well said - look at all the people who turned up the morning after to clean up. And the people who came out to defend their communities.


----------



## Guest

willa said:


> Sums up this sickening country


This poor soldier wouldn't agree...










his family wouldn't agree James Wright was proud of his country and his family were delighted he died defending his country.

Don't let the few percent tarnish a great nation :nonod:


----------



## davidc

Horse and Hound said:


> Probably sent em out with a shopping list.


That's almost exactly what happened. I read that parents were sending their kids into my local Lidl to get their shopping. 
Apparently they were sending young kids in as they can't be arrested, fine example to set their kids.


----------



## poohdog

Buster's Mummy said:


> This poor soldier wouldn't agree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *his family wouldn't agree James Wright was proud of his country and his family were delighted he died defending his country. *
> Don't let the few percent tarnish a great nation :nonod:


I won't vent my feelings on the army and what it's doing...the decisions are made by politicians safe at home.The last thing I want to do is come across as critical of the troops dying for following orders.But to say his family was delighted he died defending his country is ridiculous.

As General George Patton said in the last war..."Don't tell me you are proud to die for your country...wars are won when you get the other guy to die for his."


----------



## gorgeous

Buster's Mummy said:


> This poor soldier wouldn't agree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his family wouldn't agree James Wright was proud of his country and his family were delighted he died defending his country.
> 
> Don't let the few percent tarnish a great nation :nonod:


Such a waste of a young life - and what a handsome young man too, if I may say so!

he is worth a hundred of them scumbag rioters - I think BM you have helped me put into perspective just how mindless and a lack of space these amoeba brained rioters are.

RIP James Wright.


----------



## Guest

poohdog said:


> I won't vent my feelings on the army and what it's doing...the decisions are made by politicians safe at home.The last thing I want to do is come across as critical of the troops dying for following orders.But to say his family was delighted he died defending his country is ridiculous.
> 
> As General George Patton said in the last war..."Don't tell me you are proud to die for your country...wars are won when you get the other guy to die for his."


Delighted was the wrong word...

His parents commented on how proud they were of their son fighting for 42 Commando the thing he most wanted to. He was proud of the green beret at died doing the job he loved and for that they were happy and immensly proud. Of course no parent would be delighetd at the death of their child but they were proud of him... a lot more than can be said of those parents allowing their children to loot, torch and vandalise 

At the end of the day people will see the country in many ways but I do honestly believe no matter what the views are on the war there are people out there who do believe in this country and parents who tonight feel immense pride in thier children. This country is not sickening... a small percentage of its inhabitants are. I just feel sad that so much time is given to mentioning the past events and we forget all the good there is out there.

Things are just so negative..those people who arranged the clear up process. there are so many good people and the news only picks up on the negative.

If the news only reports the negative side of a country is it any wonder people are so negative. :nonod:


----------



## Guest

gorgeous said:


> Such a waste of a young life - and what a handsome young man too, if I may say so!
> 
> he is worth a hundred of them scumbag rioters - I think BM you have helped me put into perspective just how mindless and a lack of space these amoeba brained rioters are.
> 
> RIP James Wright.


Whether people agree with the war or not this young gentleman was proud of this nation, proud of his job and faught with great pride and dedication. He teaches us all what it is to be British. When people watch the news and comment on how ashamed they are they should think of the many people sent to war not complaining and the many parents, partners, siblings, friends and family who are proud of their loved ones for what they do.


----------



## poohdog

The people clearing up are obviously good people...but what they are doing is miniscule in comparison to what their grandparents did in the dark days of the Blitz.
The people then looked after each other and cleaned up a much bigger mess for month after month.
There was a feeling of 'all in it together' which the politicians would love to copy now...but there's no chance in modern Britain where neighbours hardly know each other...or care...until they see the possibility of their own property being destroyed.

I may come across as an old fart on about the 'good old days' again...but the people were a damn sight more caring for their kids and their neighbours kids than will ever be found again in this disjointed country.
Riots like this would have been crushed by the communities before they even got off the ground.
Apart from the fact of course that most teenagers weren't slouching about looking for trouble...but were in uniform fighting a real enemy and threat to their families here in Britain.


----------



## jessiegirl

what do you think of what this guys saying?

General rant -UK riots, looting, UK - YouTube


----------



## archiebaby

dont get me wrong, i am in no way agreeing with what they are doing ,i think it is terrible but if it is just a case ( violence aside) of taking what you want without working for it and taking it just because you can then really you can liken it to the mp's who also took what they wanted with all their expenses amounts because they could and those that got caught didnt get treated that harshly did they? i watched cameron on the news last night with all the cronies sitting behind him agreeing that they are not going to let them get away with it but lots of them did none of it is right but it does make me angry to see all them nodding thier heads in agreement when probably half of them have 'stolen' just in a different way


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> dont get me wrong, i am in no way agreeing with what they are doing ,i think it is terrible but if it is just a case ( violence aside) of taking what you want without working for it and taking it just because you can then really you can liken it to the mp's who also took what they wanted with all their expenses amounts because they could and those that got caught didnt get treated that harshly did they? i watched cameron on the news last night with all the cronies sitting behind him agreeing that they are not going to let them get away with it but lots of them did none of it is right but it does make me angry to see all them nodding thier heads in agreement when probably half of them have 'stolen' just in a different way


This is a much greater level of stealing and it was all very dangerous, innocent people have lost there businesses, people have died!!

What the MP's have done is completely different to what the rioters have done!! :cursing:


----------



## archiebaby

KathrynH said:


> This is a much greater level of stealing and it was all very dangerous, innocent people have lost there businesses, people have died!!
> 
> What the MP's have done is completely different to what the rioters have done!! :cursing:


no, i know that i did say violence aside but the mp's are thieving b*****ds as well theyshould all be strung up imo


----------



## RAINYBOW

KathrynH said:


> *This is a much greater level of stealing *and it was all very dangerous, innocent people have lost there businesses, people have died!!
> 
> What the MP's have done is completely different to what the rioters have done!! :cursing:


Is it ????

They might have been a bit more in your face about what they did but i wouldn't have said it was vastly different.

And there were cetainly no social or economic reasons why the MPs diddled us, they were simply greedy :cursing:


----------



## archiebaby

RAINYBOW said:


> Is it ????
> 
> They might have been a bit more in your face about what they did but i wouldn't have said it was vastly different.
> 
> And there were cetainly no social or economic reasons why the MPs diddled us, they were simply greedy :cursing:


quite agree rainy, they nicked off the people because they could and i bet a much greater amount than a few tellys and thought ( well knew) they would get away with it, just a ' posh ' way to do it i suppose


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> no, i know that i did say violence aside but the mp's are thieving b*****ds as well theyshould all be strung up imo





RAINYBOW said:


> Is it ????
> 
> They might have been a bit more in your face about what they did but i wouldn't have said it was vastly different.
> 
> And there were cetainly no social or economic reasons why the MPs diddled us, they were simply greedy :cursing:





archiebaby said:


> quite agree rainy, they nicked off the people because they could and i bet a much greater amount than a few tellys and thought ( well knew) they would get away with it, just a ' posh ' way to do it i suppose


No what the MP's did was wrong and it WAS stealing, but that was nothing compared to the people lives and the upset, grief and anguish the riots has caused this country, shattered communities which is absolutely unbelievable, and MP's nicking money that we didn't even know about is not a patch on what these thugs have done and am shocked that people can even compare the two to be honest.


----------



## poohdog

I believe the government have no idea how the general population lives..the divide between rich and poor gets greater,and there are much bigger protests to come from the ordinary law abiding man in the street.
As the guy on the video a couple of posts back said...26 out of 29 front bench MPs are millionaires....telling *US* how to manage on our money while taxing us to hell and destroying our standard of living.

I also believe that if protest by the ordinary man in the street threatens those in power...be it by strikes,peaceful protest or sit ins.The same cops that everybody have been praising the last few days...will be turned on lawful protestors by politicians.
And the police will do as they are programmed to do.Force the wishes of politicians on the rest of us.Not by concensus or debate...but by force.

All I can say to Campbell & Co. is take note of Romania,Egypt,Tunisia,Libya and now Syria...You can only push the people so far before they turn round and bite you.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

RAINYBOW said:


> Is it ????
> 
> They might have been a bit more in your face about what they did but i wouldn't have said it was vastly different.
> 
> And there were cetainly no social or economic reasons why the MPs diddled us, they were simply greedy :cursing:


No Kathryn is right... the cost to the country of the "mistakes" / bad decisions made by MPs are far, far worse than those by the rioters. They have caused more death, misery, loss (both financial and other) than any riot/s could ever do.


----------



## archiebaby

KathrynH said:


> No what the MP's did was wrong and it WAS stealing, but that was nothing compared to the people lives and the upset, grief and anguish the riots has caused this country, shattered communities which is absolutely unbelievable, and MP's nicking money that we didn't even know about is not a patch on what these thugs have done and am shocked that people can even compare the two to be honest.


but the stealing aspect was worse, because they didnt have to with the ridiculous amount and perks they already get for doing SWEET FA  i cant remember how much a roll of wallpaper was now that one of them claimed for but it was a stupid amount,beggers belief really not one of them mp's were skint just plain greedy and it was stealing just the same but eh their mp's in suits not kids in hoodys so ................:cursing:


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> but the stealing aspect was worse, because they didnt have to with the ridiculous amount and perks they already get for doing SWEET FA  i cant remember how much a roll of wallpaper was now that one of them claimed for but it was a stupid amount,beggers belief really not one of them mp's were skint just plain greedy and it was stealing just the same but eh their mp's in suits not kids in hoodys so ................:cursing:


Sorry but i cannot see the relevance at all,the difference in the two actions are absolutely huge and a completely different scale in my opinion.


----------



## archiebaby

KathrynH said:


> Sorry but i cannot see the relevance at all,the difference in the two actions are absolutely huge and a completely different scale in my opinion.


thats fine of course but you have to agree they are both thieving scumbags


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> thats fine of course but you have to agree they are both thieving scumbags


Yes of course


----------



## poohdog

Elmo the Bear said:


> No Kathryn is right... the cost to the country of the "mistakes" / bad decisions made by MPs are far, far worse than those by the rioters. They have caused more death, misery, loss (both financial and other) than any riot/s could ever do.


I agree....as in letting the City and the banks be a law unto themselves with their hedge funds and bonuses.
Taking us into totally unecessary wars that cannot be won and not our business...(Funny how we aren't in Zimbabwe or North Korea 'aint it?)

The likes of Blair and Mandleson entertaining millionaires and pop stars at chequers and their free holidays with Cliff Richard and Russian billionaires.
The whole political heirarchy in Westminster and Brussels just stinks of greed and self aggrandizement.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

poohdog said:


> aggrandizement.


Don't mind if I have that word do you


----------



## 1290423

RAINYBOW said:


> Is it ????
> 
> They might have been a bit more in your face about what they did but i wouldn't have said it was vastly different.
> 
> And there were cetainly no social or economic reasons why the MPs diddled us, they were simply greedy :cursing:


The MP's diddled us because there was a loophole in the system to be exploited andthis was bang out of order!
BUT in the eyes of some they were not stealing from a 'face' but an organization. In this case US the tax payer! BANG out of order YES - but we were faceless to them.

The scumbag looters have stolen from their community, their neighbours the weak and the vunerable, the small businesses and the man on the street.

There is NO comparison.


----------



## poohdog

Elmo the Bear said:


> Don't mind if I have that word do you


Help yourself....Cherie Blair did...(She who would be Queen)


----------



## poohdog

SeriousTrouble said:


> The MP's diddled us because there was a loophole in the system to be exploited andthis was bang out of order!
> BUT in the eyes of some they were not stealing from a 'face' but an organization. In this case US the tax payer! BANG out of order YES - but we were faceless to them.
> .


Not a case of loopholes...the rules were made by *THEM*...they actually believe they are the Honorable members that they insist on calling themselves.
What was it £250 a week exs just handed over ...no receipts....I don't know *ANY* organisation that just pays out without receipts....the accountants wouldn't stand for it for a start...or the Inland Revenue.


----------



## Spellweaver

Some of what the man on the video is saying may be true - I agree with him about the government, and I agree with him about the fact that they have no idea of how the ordinary person lives.

However, I disagree that the rioters and looters are doing any of this because of any political reason. This is just something that they and people like the man in this video have come up with to try to excuse their greed.

And why do I think this? First of all, as I've said on other threads, society today has given these people the idea that they are owed a living and can just take what they want from who they want. Secondly, I wonder how many people who were looting/rioting actually bothered to vote/even know anything about politics? (some of the ones interviewed were so thick they could hardly tell the time of day, let alone which government was in power)Thirdly, how about the professional people and the millionaire's daughter who were also rioting and looting? How can they be doing that because they feel disenfranchised? And finally, if these people really were trying to make a political point, they would not have attacked the houses and businessess of people like themsleves. They would have chosen deliberate, more fitting, targets on which to vent their anger.

This is something that initially started because a gang member was shot at and killed by the police. When people saw that other people were looting shops and getting away with it, greed set in and they decided that they would do it too. That's all it was - pure, simple greed, coupled with the fact that they have been brought up to believe that society owes them and they can just take what they want.

I'm an old dyed-in-the-wool marxist. I've fought many political causes over the years. But I have fought against appropriate targets, and have never put people's lives and livelihoods in danger as these mindless thugs have. It makes me so angry that they are now trying to use a political stance to excuse their thuggery. And it makes me even more angry that other people such as this man try to excuse their behaviour. It just makes a mockery of the true freedom fighters over the years - people who have *really* fought for political fairness. There is no excuse for what these thugs have done - political or otherwise. It was mindless thuggery and deserves to be punished as such.

As for the man whio made the video - if he got off his @rse and found a job instead of making videos whining that he can't afford to pay his rent because he gets no money from the government, then he'd frame. I don't get any money from the government. But I earn money so that I can buy what I need. I cannot afford everything I want - but I don't go out and steal the things I would like but can't afford from other people; I don't go around destroying what other people have because I don't have it and I'm jealous.

And that's what these rioting thugs have done - they have not stood up for a political point; they gave in to greed. And anyone who can't see that needs to go to specsavers - if they can find one that isn't burned down.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

poohdog said:


> Help yourself....Cherie Blair did...(She who would be Queen)


not with those teeth... and she's English as well so she's not qualified.


----------



## poohdog

I doubt that the well off young lady or the teacher had anything to do with the nitty gritty of ripping security gates apart...more likely that the more intelligent of the looters (If it's possible to call them that) were just in the same place as the morons and through greed decided to join in and nick something for nothing.
The same people would undoubtably pick up a wallet in the street...and keep it, even though they didn't need the money.


----------



## willa

Very sad a man who was assaulted by thugs whilst trying to put out a fire in Ealing has died in hospital.

Another innocent life taken  whilst the guilty are already being let back onto the streets


----------

